# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  درآمد از راه برنامه نویسی

## eshpilen

الان من مثل یه مبتدی و اینا اومدم این تاپیک رو زدم فکر کنم یخورده خنده داره باشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
آخه من تاحالا از روی علاقه و صرفا بر اساس اهداف شخصی دنبال برنامه نویسی بودم. همین شد که خیلی چیزها خوندم و یاد گرفتم و توانایی هایی دارم که با اینکه پیشرفته هستن و کمتر کسی اینقدر اطلاعات و توانایی گسترده داره، اما برای برنامه نویسی تجاری و بازار و اینا شاید اونقدر کاربرد و بازدهی نداشته باشه، و از طرف دیگه اون سیستمها و طراحی و گرافیک و الگوی کدنویسی استاندارد و بازارپسند رو کار نکردم تاحالا.
البته خب تجربه هم هست دیگه. یعنی الان توی کار تجاری تقریبا هیچ تجربه ای ندارم. بگی یه سایت کامل تحویل داده باشم نبوده به اون شکل. البته یکی دوتا بوده، اما موضوعش خیلی محدود بوده. مثلا یکی بودش استاتیک بود (فقط فرم تماسش دینامیک بود)، تازه اونم با استانداردهای عصر حجر درست کرده بودم  :قهقهه: 
یکی دیگه هم با مامبو درست کرده بودم.
الان سیستم رجیستر و لاگین درست کردم کلی هم خفن، امنیت، انعطاف، ولی توی کار بازار که نمیخواد اینطوری باشه و با یک دهم این کد یه چیزی سرهم میکنی. تازه این الان پیچیده و حجیم و سنگین هم هست احتمالا. اصلا صرف هم نمیکنه آدم برای تنها یک جزء از یک پروژهء معمولی اینقدر وقت و انرژی بذاره. بعد تازه کدهاش هم شیء گرایی و MVC نداره و به همین دلیل شاید بعضی جاها اصلا نشه ازش استفاده کرد.

حالا بدبختی اینه تازه باید برم روی اون چیزی که مشتری پسنده و بازار میخواد و همه انجام میدن فوکوس کنم و یاد بگیرم و راه بیفتم.
تاحالا شغل ثابت غیربرنامه نویسی داشتم (البته مرتبط با کامپیوتر) و روزگارمون میگذشت، و اتفاقا فکر میکنم از برنامه نویسی راحتتر بود؛ یعنی درسته حقوقش کم بود ولی خب اون دردسر و مسئولیت و فشار و کار زیاد برنامه نویسی رو هم نداشت و خیلی راحت بود؛ کلی وقت آزاد داشتم؛ نگرانی هم نداشتم؛ با مردم هم نمیخواست سر و کله بزنم.
البته الان هنوز هم سر این کاره هستما. ولی احساس میکنم دیگه کم کم داره تاریخ انقضای این کار هم میرسه. بخصوص با این رکود و اینای مملکت و اینکه دیگه کار و درآمد کارفرمای منم خیلی کمتر شده. البته کسی چه میدونه شایدم خدا خواست و کارها دوباره توی جریان طبیعی افتاد.
بهرحال من توی فکر هستم خودم رو آماده کنم تا یوقت شاید مجبور شدم کارم رو عوض کنم؛ گفتم حالا که اینقدر روی برنامه نویسی مایه گذاشتم و توش تخصص و استعداد خوبی دارم، طبیعتا میتونم برم سمت کار برنامه نویسی برای درآمد و اینا.

حالا میخواستم ببینم شما نظری راهنمایی ای چیزی ندارید؟
مثلا چطوری شروع کنم چی یاد بگیرم و اینا.
مثلا برم یه سایت نمونهء استاندارد رو درنظر بگیرم و سعی کنم با شئ گرایی و MVC و اینا پیاده کنم؟
البته اینکه خودتون تجربهء درست و حسابی در این زمینه دارید یا نه رو هم بگید و هر تجربهء شخصی ای چیز بدردبخوری خلاصه.
آخه بعضیا هم هیچ کار نکرده و هیچی ندیده همچین میان نظر میدن آدم فکر میکنه طرف 10 ساله داره از راه برنامه نویسی امرار معاش میکنه!!

----------


## navid3d_69

من حدود 2 ساله کار می کنم خودم هنوز سایتی ندارم ولی حدود 25 تا نمونه کار دارم همه این کار ها هم فقط از اینکه خوده مشتری ها معرفی کردند نه اینکه من سایت داشته باشن و ببینند و از اونجا سفارش بدن اگر کارشما خوب باشه معرفی میشین 

و اگر ایده تک و خوب داشته باشین می تونین 1 ساله راه 100 ساله برین مثل یکی از فامیل های ما که یک نرم افزار 2 ساله پیش برای نمایندگی های یک پیتزا فروشی خارج از کشور نوشت و الان حسابش حدود 10 تا صفر داره

----------


## رضا قربانی

> حالا میخواستم ببینم شما نظری راهنمایی ای چیزی ندارید؟
> مثلا چطوری شروع کنم چی یاد بگیرم و اینا.
> مثلا برم یه سایت نمونهء استاندارد رو درنظر بگیرم و سعی کنم با شئ گرایی و MVC و اینا پیاده کنم؟
> البته اینکه خودتون تجربهء درست و حسابی در این زمینه دارید یا نه رو هم بگید و هر تجربهء شخصی ای چیز بدردبخوری خلاصه.
> آخه بعضیا هم هیچ کار نکرده و هیچی ندیده همچین میان نظر میدن آدم فکر  میکنه طرف 10 ساله داره از راه برنامه نویسی امرار معاش میکنه!!


میایی شرکتم پیش خودم - یه سه ماه پیشم کار میکنی البته مجانی (بعد از گذشت سه ماه یواش یواش بهت یه هزینه ای پرداخت می کنم) اینطوری وارد بازار و واسه خودت کسی میشی.

خود من حدود دو سال مفتی واسه مردم کار میکردم تا خودم رو بکشم بالا

این کمک و نصیحت برادرانه من با تجربه کاری.

شادزی

----------


## Keramatifar

دوست عزیز
می تونید کارتون رو بعنوان فری لنسر در سایت های مخصوص اینکار شروع کنید
مثلا یه سر به سایت ponisha.ir بزنید

----------


## colors

سلام

ای داد بی داد! زمانی میخوای وارد شی که بازار شدیدا رقابتی شده.
بیشتر ثروتمندان و محققان فروش و بازاریابی این دوره از زندگی بشر رو بهترین دوره برای موفقیت و کسب درآمد می نامن. واقعا پول در آوردن راحته، حتی تو ایران!

من شخصا چیزی حدود 4 سال بیشتر وقت و انرژیمو صرف توانایم در برنامه نویسی و کلا طراحی وب سایت کردم. و طبق اهدافم باید از سال بعد فقط وارد بازار کار بشمو کسب درآمد کنم. اصلا هم دوس ندارم واسه شرکتی چیزی کار کنم. فقط و فقط شخصی. چون من عقیده دارم خودت رئیس و کارمند خودتی و خودت مسئول کاهش یا افزایش درآمدتی. البته شاید بعدا شرکتی برپا کردم.

راستش من از اطرفایانم خیلی سوال میکنم. از پدرم گرفته تا شوهر عمه و خاله دوس و آشنا و موفق و بدبخت و... ، وقتی چند دقیقه فرصت داشته باشم یه نفرو درگیر سوالات خودم میکنم. 99٪ سوالات و گفتگوهای من تو جمع ها در مورد مشتری، موفقیت و درآمد و ایناس. وقتی از کسی در مورد نحوه فعالیتش و کسب درامد سوال میکنی خیلی جالبه که زیاد همه چیو رو نمیکنن در این صورت کافیه یه خورده فقط یه خورده ازش تعریف کنی و ازش درخواست کمک کنی، بعد اونوقت از اطلاعات و تجربیاتی که در اختیارتون میزاره، شاخ در میارید.!
به جای اینکه سالها وقت و توان خودتو صرف کسب تجربه و توانایی در زمینه فروش و بازار بکنی، کافیه از دیگران سوال بکنی. خیلی راحت کل اطلاعاتی که طرف تو چند سال عمرش واسشون زحمت کشیده رو در اختیارتون میزاره. 
متاسفانه برج 9 بود که تو باشگاه افتادم و کتفمو اینامون پلاتین کاری شده، شاید حدودا دوماهی جز کتابخوندن جلوی بخاری به چیز دیگه ای مشغول نبودم. حدودا 8 تا کتاب از نظر حجمی متوسط رو چندین بار دوره کردم. همه کتابها در مورد موفقیت، برنامه ریزی، زمان، درامد و بازیابی بودن. حتی الانم دارم یکیشو هی دوره میکن.

به قول برایان: *کمترین نقص در توانایتان شمارو از موفقیت باز میداره، مهم نیست در دیگر حوزه ها چقدر کارآمد باشید.*. eshpilen عزیز من در حدی نیستم که بخوام شما رو راهنمای یا درسی بدم. فقط دارم تجربیا و نظرت شخصی مو مطرح میکنم. شاید به درد کسی بخوره.
در واقع توانایی ها و استعدادهای شماست که شمارو تا اینجای که هستید رسونده. مثلا اگه حرفی از امنیت بیاد کل تالار php خاموش میشه و همگی منتظر حضور شما میشن. ولی نقطه ظعفهاتون هست که مانع پیشرفت بیشترتون میشه. همونطور که گفتم این دوره بهترین دوره برای موفقیت و مخصوصا کسب درآمده. حتی اگه برای شرکت دیگه ای کار میکنید می تونید موفقیت و درآمد بی نهایتی داشته باشید. طبق تحقیقات _توماس استنلی_ *نزدیک به 5٪ میلیاردهای خود ساخته آمریکا، افرادی هستن که تمام عمرشونو برای شرکت دیگه ای کار کردن.* پس بهتره همین امروز هدفتو مشخص کنی، آیا میخوای شخصا کار کنی با اینکه از کسی دستور بگیری!

دنیای بیرون ما، بازتابی از دنیای درونمونه. هر چقدر طرز تفکر، عقاید و دیدگاهمونو در مورد خود و توانایی هامون بهتر و مثبت تر کنیم، زندگی و اطرافمونوهم به این سمت حرکت میکنن. یعنی به هرچیزی که فکر کنید، همان میشود.(افکار غالب).  به نظرمن جالبترین قانون بشر تو دنیا اینه که: *شما همانی می شوید که به آن فکر میکنید.*. فکرشو بکنید. به هرچی که فکر کنی همون میشی.( قانون جذبه - the secret ). نحایتان زندگی و اطرافتون با افکار و عقاید شما هم سو میشن و تنها شما هستید که تصمیم میگیرید در مورد چی فکر کنید! و بازم به نظر من جالبترین ترین کشف بشر اینکه که: *هر چقدر خودتونو دوس داشته باشین، موفقیت تان در هر زمینه ای چند، صد و حتی هزار برابر میشه!*

*بهتره تصمیم اساسی بگیری، خورده ها رو کنار بزار، سطح توقعت رو بالا بگیر.*

قانون موفقیت در بازار کار اینه: *وارد صف شو، و در صف بمان!* تو این زمینه فروش و بازار خیلی میشه بحث کرد. دوستان دیگم نظرات و تجربیاتشون بگن و بهتره این تاپیک رو ادامه بدیم.

----------


## exlord

من با تجربیات شخصی خودم توصیه میکنم *اگه کار دیگه ای دارین به هیچ وجه وارد کار نرم افزار نشین* ... مگر اینکه :
1 - سرمایشو دارین که یه شرکت بزنین و چند نفر رو استخدام کنین و کار رو از مشتری بگیرین و بدین اینا انجامش بدن ( که این خودش بحثش مفصل و جداست )
2 - ایده ای دارین که میتونه درآمد زا باشه . یه سایت یا یه نرم افزار ویندوز یا موبایل یا غیره که میتونه فروش بالا یا مشتری زیادی داشته باشه ... اگه عجله ندارین همون کار قبلیتونو نگه دارین و در زمان آزادتون این کارو انجام بدین

اگه در نظر دارین که در یک شرکتی استخدام بشین شدیدا توصیه میکنم که این کارو انجام ندین . چون درآمد یه رفتگر شهرداری از یه برنامه نویس معمولی کمتره ... ( این رفتگره حداقلش اینکه همیشه در حال ورزَه و باشگاه رفتنم نمیخواد  :بامزه:  ولی ماها چی ؟؟؟ همیشه جلوی کامپیوتر)

----------


## Keramatifar

زیاد موافق نیستم
برنامه نویس خوب، درآمد خوب هم دارد
بسیاری از همکاران من با حقوق های بالای 4-5 میلیون در شرکت ها استخدام هستند

----------


## رضا قربانی

> من با تجربیات شخصی خودم توصیه میکنم *اگه کار دیگه ای دارین به هیچ وجه وارد کار نرم افزار نشین* ... مگر اینکه :
> 1 - سرمایشو دارین که یه شرکت بزنین و چند نفر رو استخدام کنین و کار رو از مشتری بگیرین و بدین اینا انجامش بدن ( که این خودش بحثش مفصل و جداست )
> 2 - ایده ای دارین که میتونه درآمد زا باشه . یه سایت یا یه نرم افزار ویندوز یا موبایل یا غیره که میتونه فروش بالا یا مشتری زیادی داشته باشه ... اگه عجله ندارین همون کار قبلیتونو نگه دارین و در زمان آزادتون این کارو انجام بدین
> 
> اگه در نظر دارین که در یک شرکتی استخدام بشین شدیدا توصیه میکنم که این کارو انجام ندین . چون درآمد یه رفتگر شهرداری از یه برنامه نویس معمولی کمتره ... ( این رفتگره حداقلش اینکه همیشه در حال ورزَه و باشگاه رفتنم نمیخواد  ولی ماها چی ؟؟؟ همیشه جلوی کامپیوتر)


داداشی گل چی می گی : وارد کار نرم افزار نشین !!!!؟؟؟؟؟
شاید خودت شکست خوردی یا نتونستی از خودت دفاع کنی داری با رفتگر مقایسه می کنید . اصلا حرفات با هم تناقص داره.

اصلا صحبت سر وب هست.

طرفی که تازه می خواد خودش رو بکشه بالا و هیچ تجربه ای نداره بیاد واست شرکت بزنه ؟ اینطوری هاست که مملکتمون درب و داغون میشه.

خدایی از کسانی که شرکت دارند ببینید چند سال در شرکت های مختلف کار کردند.

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

دوست عزیز من هم تقریبا تو موقعیت شما هستم ولی با این تفاوت که من در آستانه خستگی از درس خوندن و شما در آستانه تغییر شغل ! . من حدود یک سالی هست که وب کار میکنم و قبل از این هم به برنامه نویسی و کلا کامپیوتر علاقه شدیدی داشتم و دارم . تو این یک سال حدود 5 تومن با چند تا کار در آوردم که الان هم دارم رو آخرین پروژه ای که گرفتم کار میکنم و واسه من که تازه شروع کرده بودم خیلی خوب بوده تا الان . البته بیشتر وقتم درگیر درس و دانشگاه بود و شب نخوابی و چرت پای سیستم رو خیلی تجربه کردم که خدا رو شکر درسه داره تموم میشه و یه نفسی میکشم . این شغل رو خیلی دوس دارم و هر چی پیش میرم میفهمم که چقد عقب هستم و وقتم کمه ولی در کل چیزی که باعث میشه به این کار علاقه داشته باشم هیجانشه همینکه هر روز تکنولوژی های جدیدی میاد هر روز متدهای جدید و سرویس های  جدید اینترنتی و کلی سر صدا و البته درآمدهای کلانی که نصیب صاحباشون میشه (مثثل شبکه های اجتماعی و ... ) یه طورایی فکر میکنم چون ارتباطات تو اینترنت زیاد تر از دنیای بیرون هست جای کار و درآمد هم به همین نسبت بیشتر هست . بهت توصیه میکنم حتما بیای تو حوزه برنامه نوسی مخصوصا وب که خیلی هیجانی تره و نکته ای که خسته ت نمیکنه اینه که مدام در حال یادگیری هستی و هر چی پیش میری میفهمی که مسائل چقدر ساده حل میشن ! . راستی به حرف بعضی ها که میگن وب اشباع شده و دست زیاده اصلا توجه نکن من به شخصه آرزو دارم روزی برسه که همه ی 6 میلیارد آدم رو زمین برنامه نویس بشن ! باور کن اون روز خیلی از مسائل حل میشن و به همون نسبت کار بیشتر میشه و حرفه ای تر . موفق باشید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

نظر تکراری نمیخوام بدم :
شما اول حوضه کار خودت و مشخص کن " وب " یا "نرمافزار های سیستمی یا ویندوزی "
وب اشباه نشده آره منم میگم نشده ! اما کارهای تکراری دیگه قمر نداره ! ایده های ناب بله همیشه کارسازه ! یک نرم افزار کار با بانگ اطلاعاتی میزنی مثل همون پیتزا که دوستمون گفت بعد میبینی میگیره
اگه میخوای ویندوزی کار کنی پیشنهاد میکنم رو پردازش تصویر و نرمافزارهای خاص کار کن ( مسنجر ها + آموزش های الکترونیک مثل کلاس های آنلاین + اتوماسیون اداری + مانیوتورینگ و نرمافزار های صنعتی وابسته به میکرو و ازونور همراش نرمافزار ای موبایل واسه کنترل از راه دور هم بده +دوربین مدار بسته و پردازش تصوییر و سیستم های دزدگیر )

اما وب : 
من 3 سال php کار میکنم 
نظم شدیدی میخواد کار در وب 
شدیدا یک آدم عصبی بار اومدم + نمونه کد جمع میکنی ..انقدر که دلت میخواد یک روز بتونی فقط دوتاشونو احرا کنی اکا عقده همیشه برات میمونه
انقدر اسم فریم ورک میشنوی و لینک آموزش اون و تو مرورگرت بوکمارک میکنی که آخرم بش نمیرسی...
انقدر مثل من رو کاعذ ها ایده هاتو مینویسی که آخرم نمیرسی بهشون...
میگی تنها نمیشه کار و پیش برد ! اما واقعیت اینه که بهت کمک هم کنند حساسی به کد نویسی و بازم سختی و خودت به جون میخری مگر اینکه خودت فریم بنویسی

انقدر کارهای تکراری بت میخوره و با قیمت های متفاوت که حالت بهم میخوره از قیمت دادن های متفاوت و قرارداد های متفاوت....
همیشه دوست داری یروزی بکنی و بری مقل من : 
میخوام فریم خاصی و استارت بزنم + کنترل پنل ادمین خودم و قالبش و عوض کنم و امکاناتش و عوض کنم (با اینکه همه چیز آماده هست اما اعصابم نمیکشه به دیدن کد ها و حتی کپی پیست ) 
ایده ها نو به ذهنت میرسند اما واسه قدم اولش باید بگردی و ناز یک گرفیست و بکشی تا برات قالب بزنه که آخر اونی و که مد نظرت هست و نمیزنه میگی کاش منم فتوشاپ بلد بودم + بعدش جو میکیری که یک فیلم تبدیل طرح به قالب htm یا شایدم تبدیل قالب وردپرس و جوملا و یاد بگیری آخه میبینی کلی آدم تو نت پول میدن که قلب و تبدیل کنی و آماده استفاده در سیستم های مدیریت محتوا بشه 
همیشه کلنجار میری که آیا درسته که من خودم امانات و بنویسم یا از جوملا استفاده کنم ؟؟؟
یهو مثل من واسه سپاه با جوملا سایت میزنی و 500 میگیری (2 سال پیش ) و هرساله 200 قرارداد پشتیبانی میبندی و الان طرف میگه  ارتقاع بده به جوملا 2.5 و تو مشکلاتش میمونی و مسئولیت هاش و اینکه میگی جرا جومملا نصب کردم و چرا اکانتی دادم که طرف به دلخواه ماژول نصب کنه و بابت اینها هم هی سایت و خراب کنه و من جوابگو باشم

اگه دوست داری تو وب کار کنی کارت و راحت کنم :
یک اینتر فیس ساده (ساده از نوع لینک دهی و ادرس دهی ) واسه کنترل پنل مدیریت خودت درست کن 
لینک زیر و میزام از سایت خودم :
http://hosseinzadeh.info/admin-film.rar
توی کنترل پنل شما همیشه یک سطح مدیر کل داری :
از همون اول سایت ساز بساز - یعنی اگه سایتت در حد دفترچه تلفن هم هست اما تو بتونی با ساب دومین مجازی یا فولدر دهی محازی سایت و برای افراد مختلف بیاری بالا
name1.example.com
name2.example.com
example.com/name1
این مفیده : سایت های خبری + وبلاگ + سایت سخصی + فروشگاه + خدمات دهی 

خود من الان سایت خبری دارم  فروشگاه دارم + سایت ها خاص دارم 
اما در آرزوی اینم که وقت کنم و  همه و سایت ساز کنم و یک تبلیغات کنم هرکسی خواست برا خودش اکانت بسازه و ماهانه شارژ کنه 
همیشه سعی کن دور و ور خودت با ایده هات مشتری جمع کنی !!!!!!!!!
یه یک قرونی بگیر ازشون اا در ماه بگیر ! یعنی مشتری جمع کن و سرویس بده بشون !
bizna.ir
دوستم اینو قسطی 350 نوشت 2سال پیش
ماهی 10 میلیون سود داره صاحبش !
epage.ir یک سایت سازهست
پونیشا

خوب تا اینجا خواستم بگم ادمینی بساز برای کارهای خودت که سایت ساز روش فعال بشه با تنظیما ت و ...
بعد سایت ساز عضویت و عضو گیری و سطح دسترسی به امکانات و تو سیستمت لحاظ کن 

بعد اون قابلیت ساخت صفحه با تمام امکانات جالب در این موضوع 
ساخت نوع : نوع ضفحه نوع خبر نوع آرشیو نوع آهنگ نوع فایل منیجر نوع منو نوع عضو نوع اشتراک

بعد اون سیستم منو ساز پویا

سیستم آرشیو ساز

سیستم قالب ساز خیلی مهم هست چون فاصله انجام شدن این پروژ] تا پروژه بعدیت در حد تقییر قالب هست ! حتی اگه قالب چذیر باشه مقل بلاگفا دیگه حد این زحمت هم بهش نمیدی و فقط براش یک سایت میسازی در سیستم سایت سازت و سظح دسترسی میدی بهش و بع ماژول های نیاز اون و فعال میکنی و .... یا اصلا مقل سایت epage.ir همه اینکارها خودش انجام میشه

تو این راستا حرف زیاد دارم اگه خواستی بعدا ادامه میدم

سیستم های و بساز که با پول سر و کار داشته باشه فروشگاه +شارژ مجازی + دانلود پولی 
و همیشه سعی کن 20 % قرار داد هم شده کم کنی و اما یک رد مالی از خودت تو پروژه و چرخه جیات عمر نرمافزار به جه بزاری 
مثلا 10 درصد حق عضویت کاربران یک سایت

تا اینجا میشی یک کسی که تا ازش سایت خواستند آمادگی لازم و داره 

اینایی که گفتم ( معماری های ازم وثل mvc و آشنایی با فریم ورک و میطلبه و تجربه های لازم در طراحی و معماری سیستم های فوول ماژول )
راستی ماژول پذیر بودن سیستم و قابل توسعه بودن اون هم باید در نظر بگیری
یک سیستم میفروشی به ظرف و بعد با هز ماژولی جدید که تولید میکنی میتونی دوباره پول دربیاری
همه این جرفا من شاید بشه تو یک کامه جوملا ! خلاصه کرد اما من معتقد هستم میشه خلاصه تر و کاربردی تر و حتی حرفه ای تر از اون اینکار و با دانش خود پیاده کنی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

ادامه میدم : 
پروژه های معمولی تا 500 در نظر بگیر (سیستم های مدیریت محتوا هست ) + حرفه ای تر 1 تومن + شرکتی 1500  تا 2 +دانشگاهی 4 تا 5 همینجوری میره بالا
ببین شاید دوستان الان از قیمت های پایین من گله کنند
اما بازم میگم اگه ظبق اون نظم که گفتم پیش بری همه امکانات جدید قابل افزودن هست و همه و همه و به یک اسم میشناسی " ماژول فلان کار... " حالا یا داری از قبل یا اضافه میکنی 
مثل دانشگاه : همایش + کنفرانش + دریافت پروژه + انتخاب واحد+....
همه اینا مدیریت محتوا هست

این راه خیلی خسته کننده هست خیلی زیاد دوست عزیز 
باید زود از این مرحله بکشی خودتو بیرون 

ایده هایی مثل : آزمون آنلاین + برگزاری کلاس های آنلاین + مضاعده آنلاین + سایت هایی مثل شرکت های هرمی +بازی های آنلاین حتی...
دوستی تو پست های قبلی گفت کل آدما جهان باید بشن برناه نویس خیلی قشنگ فرمودن ایشون....
میاد اونروز شک نکنید ! 
زندگی من جوون 23 ساله شاید 10 ساعت هم که عمرا بشه تو دنیا واقعی سپری بشه تازه ! فکرم تو اون 10 ساعت هم فکر کدهام هست !
از این دنیای مجازی نمیشه فاضله گرفت ! اما خوب نمیشه اون دنیا و اورد تو این دنیا ؟
اومدن تا حدی ! 
شبگه های اجتماعی ! حتی دوستای 4 ساله دانشگام و اونقدی که تو دانشگاه صبح تا غروب میدیدم نشناخته بودم اما الان باشون در حد لایک و شیر کردن کلی مشناسم ....
خرید و فروش و بیشتر از اینکه برم دم مغازه و نتونم تخفیف بگیرم اینجا میتونم بگردم تو فروشگاه ها و جنس بخرم !

خلاصه من میگم عمرت + چشمات + کمرت + خستگی و لرزش دستات و همیشه در نظر داشته باش !!!!
به جایی نمیرسه آدم !
اقای کرامتی گفتن 4 5 میلیون در ماه ! من نصف درآمد اون آقا و ندارما ! اما کاملا مظمئن هستم اون آريالا جتی نیمی از آرامش منه داغون و هم نداره !
خواب تنظیم نیست ! خوراک کافی نیست ! دلت آروم نیست و آرزو همیشه به دل مونده داری 
حاصری غرورت و واسه پولی که آخر ماه نیاز داری بشکونی و به اون آدم که وسط ماه بهت میگفت بیا انجام بده جالا مگه دوتا کد مینویسی بجا 1 تومن 800 بگیر و تو با عرور میگفتی نه این سیستمش سایت سازه ! نمیشه شرمند ...بگی حاجی چی شد ؟؟ من خیلی منتظر شمام انجام میدی یا من پروژه دیگه ( که وجودی نداره ) و دست بگیرم ؟؟؟
سامانه پیامک ! :دی پول توجیبی متغییر و خیلی باحال !
یروزی رفتم تو شرکتی آقا گفت سایت خبری بزن برام تموم شد بیا اینجا بهت پول بدم ! حالا بماند من حق حرف نداشتم ! فقط زنگ زدم که آقا اون دامنه که میخواستی دات آی آر هم داره اونو بگیرم ؟ حالا بماند توضیح دادم که ملی هست و حق مالکیت داری...بعد گفت هاست دوگیگ و دامنه ir چند میشه ؟؟ گفتم 45000+7500 
گفت هوووم میشه 52500؟؟ حالا بگیر درست میکنیم ! :دی 
خدا بداد برسه که من بخوام بش بگم یک سایت خبری میشه 1 تومن کم کم ! یا اصلا همون اول بخوام خودم و اذیت نکنم بگم 700 ! میگه تخفیف بده !!!
ناخداگاه تو حرفام 10 بار گفتم شماره پیامک هم میخواین ؟؟؟ تحش 100 دستم و میگرفت اما آدت شد !
با نه های متوالی خورد شدم :دی
انگار داشتم چیزی و قالب میردم !

هاستینگ : 
دوستم سایت داره هاست میفروشه 
میگه میخوام برام سایت بزنی بشم ایران هاست مثلا !
گفتم منی که رفیقت هستم حتی یک سایت 2 گیگابایتی ازت نمیخرم !
من 500 میگیرم واسه یک سایت میخوام تا خود سال بعد رنگ و صدا مشتری و نشونم ! حالا تو که خودت رو هوا هستی هاست تو  بگیرم روز به روز دان بشه !!! یا اطلاعات بپره و من 10 برابر پول پشتیبانی ضرر بدم !
ظرف یک حساب شدیدی رو درآمد خدمات هاستینگ باز کرده !!

و اما شرکت : 
تهران بزن فقط 
چون واسه دانشگاه آزاد قائمشهر که لینک ادمین و دادم سایت زدیم مثلا 7 میلیون دو سال پیش
داشنگاه خودم ساری بود  و اونا سایت میخواستند 
امکانات نصف م هم بود + و هزینه 10 میلیون با شرکت تهرانی بستند و گفتند نه مسئولین با شرکت های تهرانی کار میکنند و ما فقط شاخ درآوردیم !!!

ببینید گوگل + یاهو + فیسبوک + اپل هیچوقت کاری نمیکنند یا سایتی نمیزنند یا ادیده ای نمیدن که تو وقتی داری از اون برنامه استفاده میکنی فکر ساختار اون بشی! چون فراتر از فکر معمول ما فکر میکنند 
بیشتر فکر میکنند تا عمل !!!!!
و اما شرکت ها تو ایران ! 
طرف میاد پروژ] من و رد میکنه با شرکت تهرانی یبنده 10 تومن و تو اولین کاری میکنی اینه که موشواره موس و میبری رو لینکهای سایت ظراحی شده شرکت ترانیه و همینجور برنامه هویج و بازمیکنی برای تست اینجکشن :دی
و اخر هم با هزار غر و افسوس میگی هه!!! این منم میتونستم بزنم !
یعنی بازارهای ما دعون شده !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

تو شهراداری بخوای کاربگیری یا ارگان های دولتی فرت اینجاست که خودتو بگشی اون پروژ] و بگیری و بعدش چندتا ادم دورور خودت جمع کنی به زور و تخت گاز اون پروژه و انجام بدی که خداییش نفع مالیش کمه خیلی و دردسر زیاده ! اما فقط و فقط به طمع رزومه شدن کارت...و پروژه های 200 تومنی 300 تومنی بعدش ....
همیشه کاری کن که حتی بالاترین ارگان بیاد از تو یک سرویس بگیره !
من دلم میخواد سایتی بزنم که هرکسی در حد توانش یک اکانت از من بخره و از سرویسی از من استفاده کنه (برنامه ای برای تمام سطوح و همیشگی  )

خط فقر یک میلیون 850 تا 1900000 شده 
میشه کاری کرد این و درآورد یا اصلا بگیم 2 تومن
نمیگم خط فقز اینه و زیر اون زندگی غیر ممکن هست ! اما همچنین زندگی ای هم نمیتونی بکنی که لیاقتت هست !
کافیه یک ماه مریض بشی ! یا عروسی پیش بیاد یا خریدی داشته باشی ! کاملا خجالت زده زن و بچت میشی !
خوب این همه دردسر  ! شغل دولتی هم همین پول و برات داره دیگه ! صبح تا 2 !
بعدش مال خودتی حداقل !

دیگه مادرت واسه اینکه پیشش بشینی و بحرفی باهاش از دور صدات نمیزنه و همیشه تنهایی ناهار میخوره !
دیگه میدونی خوابت کامله و آرزو خواب کامل نداری !


واسه کامپیوتر ( 12 سال کام دارم ) مدرسه شبانه افتادم 
کنکور نخوندم (قبلا کار هک میکردم ) و افتادم دانشگاه آزاد !
تا ترم 3 4 خوب بودم جون عملی بود ( سی پاسکال اسمبلی .. ) 
اما هرچی بیشتر پیش رفتم تشنه پول و کارای عملی شدم و از درسم غافل شدم و کمک کم درسای تئوری و مفهومی که واقعا کسی با عنوان مهندس و کارشناس باید بدونه و نفهمیدم به اونصورت
معدل پایین و خلاطه دانشگاه تموم شد و الان ارشد دوباره فقط تونستم ازاد قبول بشم و ماهی الان 1 و 800 شهریه ترمی...
اینا همه صرر هستا !
بخوای استخدام بشی باید درسای تخصص خودت و بدی که واسه همون که گفتم وارد نیسیتی خیلی و انقدر به اینو اون قول دادی کارشونو انجام میدی ه شاید 10 روزم نتونی درس بخونی که مطمئن هستی قبول نمیشی ....اما پیش خودت میگی ! اه ! چه کشوریه ! باید مارو با توجه به سابقه و حرفه جذب کنند نه ساختمان داده و پیچیدگی و زبان وو الگوریتم !
اما داداش من !!! شما این برنامه هات تو بدترین حالت ممکن 100 تا یوزر کارکنه روش
بانکت و که هردمبیلی میسازی 
کدنویسیتم که هیچ...
بیا نگاه به سنجش کن + به اعلام نتایج + انتخاب رشته + به فیسبوک + یکم به ساختار یاهو مسنجر نگاه کن + به الگوریتم گوگل نگاه کن ...تو چند دهم اونا منهدسی ؟؟
بارها گفتم اوووف خسته شدم...آغا ! تهش پول پروژت و بهت پس میدم دیگه...اما خیلی جاها نمیشه انقدر راحت شونه خالی کردم !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

داداش : 
خودت و ت واون سطح برسون و کنترل پنل آماده کن و بعدش شرکت بزن و تو همین راه چندتا ایده جالب هم استارت بزن جوری که از سود اون بتونی دهن کارمندات و ببندی ! چون کافیه یک ماه حقوقشون 100 کم بشه ! مثل آب خوردن تو یک پروژه بزرگ دستتو میزارن زیر حنا !!!!

مدیریت کن بیشتر ! 
کد نویسی داغون میکنه سلامتی آدم و ککم میکنه ! فکر همراه با نگاه ثابت به یم مانیتور و نوشته هایی با فونت کوچیک !!!!!!

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

حرفام و تموم نمیکنم چون حساس کردم شاید کلی حرف بزنم ...
اینا تو موضوع وب بوده !
هرکی الان تو وب دست میزاره ! اما پردازش توصیر برنامه نویسی میکرو +کارای صنعتی یا دولتی ملی..تولید قطعه های با ارش و بهینه ملی 
کمتر کسی جرئت کنه بره سمت اینا !
درست تصمیم بگیر !

یه موقعی گفتم بیلگیتس + استیو + کی بودن مگه ؟ دنیا و عوض کردن ....اما اونموقع همهچی انجام نشده بود که ! تو دنیای دروغی نشد همون شد هستش ! 

من میگم باید یک کار اساسی تو کشور انجام بشه !
و بیشتر از همیشه رو مبحث آموزش کار بشه !
رو تولین نرمافزار های اوتوماسیون 
یک سایت ساز باشه از ظرح یک سازمانی و بقیه برنامه نویسا بتوننا ماژول بنویسا و بفروشا !
البته یکی از نظرام اینه !

من الان فکرم رو اینه واسه مشتری های اونور آبی ایده بدم !
یک ایه جدید دارم تو ضمینه سایت های جند زبانه !

----------


## رضا قربانی

یا خــــــــــــــــــدا

----------


## colors

داش مهرداد خونسردیتو حفظ کن

----------


## colors

راستی زیاد در مورد قیمت و ارقام و اعداد صحبت نکن، *به ندرت دلیل نخریدن چیزی، قیمته!*. اگه میخوای ثابت کنم؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من گفتم قیمت متغییر هست پس نیاز به بحث تو اون مورد نیست اسپم پست نکنید لطفا این عزیز فقط راهنمایی میخواد از ما ! منم عین واقعیت خخودم و گفتم !

----------


## eshpilen

> داش مهرداد خونسردیتو حفظ کن


حالا همش بگید من زیاد مینویسم  :قهقهه: 

نه حالا جدا استفاده کردیم!
طرف مفتی این همه تجربه رو انتقال میده آدم باید ممنون هم باشه. حتی اگر از قبل بدونه یا به کارش نیاد.
کسی هم که مجبور نیست بخونه. من خوندم بنظرم جالب و مفید بود چون و وقتش رو هم داشتم.
حداقلش این بود که توی بعضی چیزهایی که خودم هم از قبل حدس میزدم مطمئن تر شدم. بنابراین دیگه احتمالش کمتره خام بشم در اون زمینه ها و بی احتیاطی و اشتباه بکنم.

یکی که تجربهء عملی داره این حرفا رو بزنه خیلی فرق میکنه خب.

----------


## rezaonline.net

مهرداد ناز نفست .
حرفات به دل میشینه .

یه چیزم من بگم .

من سه چهار سالی سابقه وب دارم ، بازار گرافیک که بچه بازی شده ، البته روز به روز هم تقاضا بیشتر میشه .
روی گرافیک و طراحی اینترفیس حساب باز کنی بهتر به نتیجه میرسی البته از اونجایی که سلیقه ات رو دیدم(@*eshpilen*) میدونم روحیه ات با چیزای خوشکل سازگار نیست ، ساده بگم شوق و ذوق بچه مدرسه ای هارو نداری و مطمئنن کم میاری جلوشون (لامصبا تخیلی دارن قالب میزنن دهنت واق بمونه)
خلاصه اینکه بخوای تحت وب هم کار کنی باید زود به زود خودت رو رفرش کنی و بلطبع آپدیت . البته میدونم اعصاب این کارارو نداری و بیشتری دوست داری اساسی کار کنی .

خلاصه اینکه شما دوست داری اساسی کار کنی ، فقط لینوکس خوراک شماست و دیگر هیچ :)

----------


## Keramatifar

آقا *$ M 3 H R D A D $* دل پری داری ها برادر ...

----------


## MMSHFE

ضمن تشکر از همه دوستانی که این تاپیک رو تا اینجا پیش بردن، من هم به نوبه خودم یه توصیه به eshpilen دارم:
شما که تا اینجا سراغ برنامه نویسی واسه مشتری نرفتی، از این به بعد هم اینطوری کدنویسی نکن چون خیلی وقتت رو میگیره و سروکله زدن با مشتری هم واقعاً اعصاب میخواد که نداری (شوخی). البته منظورم اینه که خیلی از مشتریها تا میگی قراره کارها با کامپیوتر مکانیزه بشه، انتظار دارن چاییشون رو هم کامپیوتر بریزه. یعنی تا نصف پروژه میری جلو اصلاً طرف نمیفهمه منظورت از فرم چیه و وقتی فهمید، تازه میبینی پروژه همه چیزش از پایه عوض شد!
بنظر من بیا یه کاری بکن که پول دنیا و ثواب آخرت و... همه رو با هم داره. اونهم ساخت یک CMS کاملاً ایرانی منتها با امنیت و انعطاف پذیری بالا هست. درمورد Design Patternها و سایر جزئیات هم سؤالی داشتی من خودم شخصاً آماده هستم جواب بدم. البته این فقط یکی از ایده هایی هست که من دارم و کم کم بقیه رو هم رو میکنم (مثل وب سرویس اعتبارسنجی کد ملی با امکان استعلام ازطریق پیامک و...) که اگه خواستی میتونم توی پیام خصوصی برات فهرستشون رو بگم. تک تک این پروژه ها کلی روشون فکر شده و تضمین درآمد، یکی از مزایای اونهاست. بعلاوه همش لازم نیست خودت رو با نیازهای مشتری هماهنگ کنی چون پروژه توسط خودت تعریف میشه. ازطرف دیگه از اونجا که حدس میزنم حوصله انجام کارهای تکراری رو نداری، این مورد هم به نفعته چون این پروژه ها هیچکدوم تکراری نیستن و توی هرکدوم به نوعی خلاقیت و نوآوری جدیدی وجود خواهد داشت.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

واقعیتی استاد کرامتی.حالا شاید خیلی ها این مرجله و گذرونده باشند و از فاضله ای که براشون افتاده یادشون رفته باشه اما باید خیلی محکم عمل کرد والا میپاشی ! خیلی تو زندگی آدم کد نویسی تاثیر میزاره و سلامتی !حتی روابط اجتماعی ! دنیای مجازی سلیقفه آدم و عوض میکنه ! دید آدم ! تخیلات آدم :دی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

خوب وقتشه که همه دوستان تصمیم های بزرگی بگیرن ! جدا جدا نه ! باهم !
ببینید : من یک ایده دادم تو حرفام شاید بیشتر از یکی !
آقای شهرکی یچیزی گفت ! رضا یه چیزی گفت !
میدونید اینا درست همون ایده هایی هستند که ما یکروزی با کلی ذوق براشون دست به قلم بردیم و طراحی کردیم ؟؟ چرا الان بازگو میکنیم ؟ بیشتر واسه اینه که وقت انجامش و نداریم و اگه کسی "لطف" کنه انحامش بده حتی واسه خودش ما شاد میشیم ( م=خودم و بیشتر می گم کسی ناراحت نشه )
یعنی دوست نداشتیم تو نفع ایده خودمون شریک باشیم ؟داشتیم اما نمیرسیم !

دوستا لطف میکنند تو یاهو مسنحر به من پی ام میدن - از مبتدی تا حرفه ای - نه که حرفه ای باشما ! نا اصلا  شاید واسه این که در حد توان راهنمایی میکنم 

خیلی ها حساس حستند به سورس کدشون ( به قول برنامه نویس برنامه تستا :سورس های یک برنامه نویس مثل بچه های یک مادر میمونه...تعداد کم و محدودشون...زحمت نوشتنشون...امید و ارزویی که داری روشون...اختلافاتشون...خیلی صفت های دیگه )
خوب میگفتم : من یک سی ام اس نوشتم 1 سال ظول کشید 
الان پروژ] میاد زیر 1 تومن و من تتنها کارم اینه که بیام قالب و روش نصب کنم و ماژول ها و عوض کنم اما اعصاب همون و هم ندارم ! به جندتا از بچه ها اینجا گفتم سورس و بتون میدم هروقت من سایت خواستم شما 2 روز وقت برام بزار + پولم بگیر و انحام بده اما هیجکس قبول نکرد!!!

*کمک در برنهمه پردازش تصویر تخته هوشمند*


* کمک در ساخت نرم فزار آموزش الکترونیکی* 


* معماری طراحی مدیریت سایت و کلاس لود قالب* 

* پیشنهاد افتتاح بخشی برای نمونه کار ها + ابزار های استفاده شده + روش ها و قیمت ها و روش بستن قرار داد*


* هزینه طراحی سایت +با سورس یا بی سورس ؟ هزینه تمدید؟پشتیبانی* 

*برنامه ای برای کنترل کاربران ( آموزش مجازی )*



این تایپیک ها و من ایجاد کردم 

چقدر طرف دار داشت به کچا رسید ؟؟


ایده دارمخیلی خوب اما نمیتونم پیاده کنم 



من با این فروم خیلی چیزها یاد گرفتم اما ما یک بخش آموزشی قوی تو سایت های ایرانی ندارمی به اونصورت 



من دلم میخواد یک سایت طراحی کنم مثل پونیشا :
برای طراحان و برنامه نویسان ( دو دسته وب و ویندوزی ) با دسته بندی ای مختلف و زبان ها
تو این سایت کاربر عضو میشه + پروفایل خودش و رزومه کامل خودش و تکمیل میکنه + اطلاعات تماس + نمونه کارها (تصویر و اجرایی حی ) +واسه خودش میتونه اعلام برنامه کلاس یا دوره های آموزشی ( خصوصی + آموزشگاه + کلاس آنلاین وب بیس یا ویدوزی ) + فروشگاه راه بندازه از محصولات خودش یا مزائده و فروش + دانلودکده پولی راه بندازه با قابلیت فروش فیلم های آموزشی 



ایده خیلی کاملی هست یعنی یک سایت باشه من فقط یک اکانت توش داشته باشم ( هم حق عضویت خودم و بدم هم درآمد زایی کنم ) نه مشتری گم میشه کجا باید بره تو نت + نه اونی که دنبال آموزش یا کلاس هست و هم بازار رقابتی هست و هم میتونه یک مدیریت رو قیمت ها داشته باشند که بازار نشکنه !
چرا باید یک مدیر شرکت که براش رزومه میفرستم 12 فحه لینک و توضیح بگه بیا اینجا ببینمت ! نو میخوای برادر یا کارامو ؟ چرا باید رزومه تو کشور انقدر ارزشش پایین باشه ؟
تو تایپیکی ک زدم گفتم ی ک انجمن حمایتی از برناه نویسا تو کشور راه بندازیم و به هرکاری یک شناسنامه بدیم که مشتری هم بتونه اونو اعتبار سنجی کنه !
مسئولان کشوری کاری نمیکنند براشون صرفی نداره آخه اما ما چی خودمون نمیتونیم ؟ کار سختیه 1 ماه هرکدوممون وقت بزاریم ؟


فروم به این گنده ای نباید به سمتی پیش بره که بچه ها کار تیمی work team  و یاد بگیرند ؟ برنامه نویسیم ما یا کد نویس ؟ یا کپی پیست نویسی ؟




دو سال پیش تو فکرم بود یک شرکت بزنم ! ناز اینو اونو کشیدم دیدک نمیشه !
من میگم همه کارها باید بره تو نت ! مشتری منو چچرا باید ببینه ! درخواست ها سفارش پشتیبانی همه و همه مجازی بشه اما امنیت و سیکل مناسب براش تامین بشه 



الان ایده دادم کی میاد انجامش بدیم ؟ کی میاد تجربه ها و بزاره وسط ؟؟؟
خیلی ها میگن نه به کسی یاد ندیم ! آخه اینجا ایرانه من یاد بگیرم مثلا نون رضا قربانی و حتی تو یک شهر اونوطر (بابل تا آمل) میتونم ببرم ؟؟ نمیتونم به خدا ! ما باهم میتونیم به جفتمون خیر برسونیم 



خیلی ها متاسفانه کم لطفی میکنند و یا شاید آگاه نباشند 

اما شدیدا احساس کمبود و نیاز میکنم تو حوضه نرمافزار کشور


کنفرانسهایی برگزار میشه فردا تو تهران در مورد نرمفزار و موصوع فردا چرخه حیاز نرم افزاره شرکت کنید...
دوره ببینید + دور هم جمع بشیم نه فقط الکامپ !


در مورد اون برنامه آموزش الکترونیکی بگم : من اگه اون برنامه و زود بتونم تموم کنم ( دارم روش کار میکنم ) به همه دوستان یک اکانت میدم که کلاس هاشونو انحوری برگزار کنند  یعنی نمیشه ؟؟؟ ) 



از بزرگتر ها و با تجربه ها تقاضا میکنم حرفا من و بگیرند و پیشنهاد بدن به من 



واقعیت = تموم زندگیم به لپ تاپ و درایو سی و فلدر xamp وابستست :دی 
هاردم که نمیشه خرید اینروزا !

حالا اگه سیستمی بود واسه کارهای گروهی تحت وب ؟ مثلا با هم رو یک سایت کار کنیم ( ادیتور آنلاین و اجرا آنلاین رو هاست مشترک البته با محدودیت ها )  = وقتی فریم ورک مشترک باشه هرکسی میتونه یک ماژول از یک سیتم و بنویسه الاین و همزمان و یهو سایت اکتیو میشه و تحویل داده میشه و هرکی هزینه خودش و به صورت مجازی میگیره !
حتی باید واسه ماها یک آیدی کارت باشه ! واسه پولامون واسه شناسنامه هامون !
فنی و حرفه ای که هیچ 
حالا یک دانشگاه میاد واسه اسم خوبش دوره میزاره ملت میرن چول میدن مدرک میگیرن ! اما چه فایده ؟
چچی یاد میگیرن تو دوره های 2 روزه ؟؟
آموزش باید تداوم داشته باشه...

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

دستی از همین سایت برنامه نویس تو سوئد زندگی میکنه راس یا دروغ گردن خودش یکمی هم من (میشکنه آخه )
میگه مالیات از هر کار و درآمدی و ثابت تمام و کمال میدن اما داشنگاه + بیمارستان و خیلی از خرجا دیگشون رایگانه !
میگفت اونجا کارشناس امنیت هست اینجا زیاد بورس نداره ادعا نکنید که داره خیلی کم و ندرت...

میگفت شما سی ام اس هاتو به زبون های مختلف ترجمه کن م  برات اینحا میفروشم
ما تو بازارها خودمون چرا باید دست بزاریم ؟اگه تو فکر سیستمی کاملا هوشمند هستیم باید محیط هم بسنجیم دیگه ! اینجا یارو وقتی فرم اشتراک adsl و تو آی اس پی امصا میکنه بهش که نگاه کنی موقع رفتن دست دستش بازه و پر غرور میشه  :بامزه: 
اما خوب کشورهای دیگه که محیط سازگار هست چرا اونجا کار نکنیم ؟ چه بستری و میخواد ؟ گه نیاز هایی هست این وسط ؟

منم تو فکر اینم که یک سایت بزنم مثلا ببه اسم : cms24.ir که هست فک کنم : دی
و توش یک سایت ساز بزنم که هر کشوری و هر فردی بیاد توش و نماینده کشورش یا شهرش یا شرکتش بشه و سی ام اس ها و تو قالب بازاریابی بفروشه یا حتی مشتری خودش اینکارو کنه و اون نماینده مسئولیت ترجمه فایل زبان اون سا ام اس و داشته باشه

ماشا همه اینا فکرای منند کی عملی میشه و کی عملی میکنه معلوم نیست !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

برنامه نویس حرفه ای باید بازاریاب داشته باشه حتما + با اصناف کار کنه + یمیل تبلیغاتی بتونه بفرسته + کاتالوگ از محصولاتش داشته باشه که قیمت هاش بروز باشه + مناسبت ها و بلاخره به هر دلیلی با متشری هاش ارتباز برقرار گکنه و سعی در فروش داشته باشه !

دسته من باشه هر ماه یک پرسش نامه از احتیاجات نرمفزار تو هر صنفی پخش میکنم و میدم دست متخص ها و میگم نیازا نرمفازار کشورن اینان ! حالا شما حلش کن :دی

----------


## eshpilen

> بنظر من بیا یه کاری بکن که پول دنیا و ثواب آخرت و... همه رو با هم داره. اونهم ساخت یک CMS کاملاً ایرانی منتها با امنیت و انعطاف پذیری بالا هست. درمورد Design Patternها و سایر جزئیات هم سؤالی داشتی من خودم شخصاً آماده هستم جواب بدم. البته این فقط یکی از ایده هایی هست که من دارم و کم کم بقیه رو هم رو میکنم (مثل وب سرویس اعتبارسنجی کد ملی با امکان استعلام ازطریق پیامک و...) که اگه خواستی میتونم توی پیام خصوصی برات فهرستشون رو بگم. تک تک این پروژه ها کلی روشون فکر شده و تضمین درآمد، یکی از مزایای اونهاست.


حالا این همه زحمت کشیدیم بعد کپی کردن و غیرمجاز استفاده کردن چکار کنیم؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

شما سرویس دهنده هستی ! کافیه بازاریاب داشته باشی http://parscms.com/
الان این سی ام اس این شرکت لو رفته ؟
ببین سیاست هاش چی + چجوری خدمات میده + قیمت هاشو ببین + سرویس هاشو بسنج
تو بخوای موفق باشی هیچ محدودیتی نیست به نظر من 
شما ماژول بنویس ماشالا امنیت خوب بلدی + امنیت سرور ها  قبول کن + تستر سیستم های بزرک شو برای امنیت

----------


## eshpilen

> چی میگی بابا.. یه سری چرتو پرت سرهم میکنی میزنی که چی! من اسپم میدم یا تو؟ چیزایه الکیو مسخره ای از خودت درمیاریو میگی که هیچکدومشون اثبات شده و درستو حسابی نیستن.


خیلی از مواردی که ایشون گفتن بنظر بنده هم درست بود و دقیقا بنده هم همینطور فکر میکنم/به همین نتایج رسیدم.
فکر نمیکنم چرت و پرت بوده باشن.
ضمنا ایشون که تجربهء عملی و نمونه کارهای خوبی داره ظاهرا.




> بیشتر مث این سیگار فروشا حرف میزنی. بهتره تو زمینه ای که چیزی بلد نیستی! سکوت کنی.
> نمیدونم اینای که دارن تشکر میکنن از مطالب چی میگیرین!!! خداوکیلی یه کمله از مطالب به درد بخور نیست. اون پستمم به این دلیل دادم که کم اطلاعات مسخره و الکی به بچه ها بدی.


نمیدونم بر چه اساسی این حرفا رو میزنی.
شما حرف دیگری یا دلیل و سند مخالفی داری خب ارائه کن.

همینطور نیا بگو حرف نزن و زیادی حرف میزنی و چرت و پرت میگی و این حرفا.
این کار درستی نیست اصلا!
آخه چکار داری به یکی دیگه!!
ما داریم میخونیم خودمون عقل و شعور و سواد داریم و طرفش ماییم.
مگه داره از شما چیزی کم میشه؟
مگه شما تایپ میکنی؟
مگه شما زورش رو میزنی؟
مگه شما وقتش رو میذاری؟
شما چکار داری آخه اونم فقط ادعا داری و دلیل و سندی نمیاری و چیز بیشتری هم از خودت نگفتی.

----------


## tehro0n

> میایی شرکتم پیش خودم - یه سه ماه پیشم کار میکنی البته مجانی (بعد از گذشت سه ماه یواش یواش بهت یه هزینه ای پرداخت می کنم) اینطوری وارد بازار و واسه خودت کسی میشی.
> 
> خود من حدود دو سال مفتی واسه مردم کار میکردم تا خودم رو بکشم بالا
> 
> این کمک و نصیحت برادرانه من با تجربه کاری.
> 
> شادزی


شرکتت آمله؟ والا من تو 3 سالی که آمل دانشجو بودم فهمیدم اصلا جای کار نیست، اون شرکتی که تبلیغات شهر رو گرفته دستش و تبلیغ یک مدیر خوب یک سایت باید داشته باشه.. اونجا رفتم و دیدم داره سایت ها رو با internet explorer 6  باز می کنه، این هم از بزرگترین شرکت های تبلیغاتی و اینترنتی آمل..! اونجا فقط خوراکش رستوران و فست فود برای دانشجوهاست :D

----------


## tehro0n

> دوست عزیز
> می تونید کارتون رو بعنوان فری لنسر در سایت های مخصوص اینکار شروع کنید
> مثلا یه سر به سایت ponisha.ir بزنید


البته این قبیل سایت ها خوبه، ولی ارزی که میگیری رو نمی تونی ریال کنی و باید خرید کنی.. و اینکه در مورد طراحی های سایت اکثرا بیشتر از اون چیزی که بهت می دن می خوان براشون کار کنی.. یعنی طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی و که توش JQuery و .. باشه رو می خوان بعدش میبینی یکی اومده میگه 200$ همه این کارا رو انجام میدم :|

----------


## tehro0n

> من با تجربیات شخصی خودم توصیه میکنم *اگه کار دیگه ای دارین به هیچ وجه وارد کار نرم افزار نشین* ... مگر اینکه :
> 
> اگه در نظر دارین که در یک شرکتی استخدام بشین شدیدا توصیه میکنم که این کارو انجام ندین . چون درآمد یه رفتگر شهرداری از یه برنامه نویس معمولی کمتره ... ( این رفتگره حداقلش اینکه همیشه در حال ورزَه و باشگاه رفتنم نمیخواد  ولی ماها چی ؟؟؟ همیشه جلوی کامپیوتر)


البته من مخالفم با این روش که استخدام نشی.. یک نجار و مکانیک و .. خوب کسی هست که 10 سال شاگرد باشه..
حالا یک برنامه نویس خوب هم کسی هست که کنار دیگران چند سالی حتی مجانی کار کنه.. تا کنار کسانی که تو تجارت کار هستن گروهی کار نکنی نمی تونی بعدا برای خودت شرکتی بزنی و با بقیه رقابت کنی..
من از سال 82 در زمینه وب فعالیت کردم، الان کاری که انجام دادم و به تنهایی حداقل با جرات می تونم بگم از تمام سرویس دهنده های دیگه ای که تو این زمینه دارن فعالیت می کنن کارم قوی تره و آینده بهتری رو خواهد داشت.. اما اگه تو این مدت مخصوصا این 2 3 سال آخر با گروه کار می کردم قطعا خیلی چیزهایی که الان نمی دونم رو از اونا یاد گرفته بودم..
برای مثال چند ماه پیش به خودم افتخار کردم که در زمینه ای دیگه ماهر هستم و می تونم حرفی برای زدن داشته باشم، اما چند روز بعدش و با مسائل جدیدی که تقریبا در همان زمینه مواجه شدم دیدم که واقعا هیچی نیستم..
تنها بودن اگه مشکلی پیش بیاد کسی کمکت نمی کنه و باید خودت انقدر جستجو کنی تا پیدا کنی.. و ادامه داستان

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> شرکتت آمله؟ والا من تو 3 سالی که آمل دانشجو بودم فهمیدم اصلا جای کار نیست، اون شرکتی که تبلیغات شهر رو گرفته دستش و تبلیغ یک مدیر خوب یک سایت باید داشته باشه.. اونجا رفتم و دیدم داره سایت ها رو با internet explorer 6  باز می کنه، این هم از بزرگترین شرکت های تبلیغاتی و اینترنتی آمل..! اونجا فقط خوراکش رستوران و فست فود برای دانشجوهاست :D


تو دید بزرگتر دوست عزیز باید منظقه جغرافیای و حذف کرد ! برعکس سهر های شمالی و کوچیک شاید هنوز کارهای تکراری هم شده ! هنوز اشباه نشده باشه و جای کار داشت باشه . همون فستفودی که فرمودین هم جای کار داره کلی خداییش
ر هرصورت رضا قربانی داشت شوخی میکرد تو مرحله اول و بعدشم : داشت میگفت از تجربه دیگران استفاده کن تا بیافتی جلو نه که بگه حتما بیا آمل .

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> البته این قبیل سایت ها خوبه، ولی ارزی که میگیری رو نمی تونی ریال کنی و باید خرید کنی.. و اینکه در مورد طراحی های سایت اکثرا بیشتر از اون چیزی که بهت می دن می خوان براشون کار کنی.. یعنی طراحی سایت و برنامه نویسی و که توش JQuery و .. باشه رو می خوان بعدش میبینی یکی اومده میگه 200$ همه این کارا رو انجام میدم :|


فک کنم میشه تبدیلش کرد به ریال ! در حد شنیده هست 
خوب اینکه یکی قیمت و میشکونه زیاد اهمیت نداره دوست عزیز
تو همین سایت پونیشا ایرانی من تازه وقتی فهمیدم سایت و انتخاب پیشنهاد چقدر اهمیت داره که خودم تقاضا یک پروژ] دادم و به خیلی چیز ها توجه داشتم ( سابقه تعداد نظرات و امتیازت ) 
اونیکه کار خوب بخواد حتما کارها با ارزش و قبول میکنه در هرصورت اینجور سایت ها سایتهایی هستند که همیشه شما و تو تصمیم گیری قبول / رد پروژه قرار میدن و خوب تر از اون باعث میشند نیازهای بازار و همیشه بفهمید

----------


## tehro0n

> فک کنم میشه تبدیلش کرد به ریال ! در حد شنیده هست 
> خوب اینکه یکی قیمت و میشکونه زیاد اهمیت نداره دوست عزیز
> تو همین سایت پونیشا ایرانی من تازه وقتی فهمیدم سایت و انتخاب پیشنهاد چقدر اهمیت داره که خودم تقاضا یک پروژ] دادم و به خیلی چیز ها توجه داشتم ( سابقه تعداد نظرات و امتیازت ) 
> اونیکه کار خوب بخواد حتما کارها با ارزش و قبول میکنه در هرصورت اینجور سایت ها سایتهایی هستند که همیشه شما و تو تصمیم گیری قبول / رد پروژه قرار میدن و خوب تر از اون باعث میشند نیازهای بازار و همیشه بفهمید


نه من خودم و دوستم که تو http://www.freelancer.com عضو هستیم با مشکل ریال شدن روبه رو شدیم، تنها خوبیش اینه که یه جور visa card می تونی داشته باشی که هی پروژه بگیری و پول بره تو حسابت و خرید نتی کنی، من به بانک های خصوصی ایرانی هم برای انتقال این پول ها سر زدم، تو این شرایط که حتی visa خودشون رو هم غیر فعال کردن، و اگه دوستی هم اون ور داشته باشی که پول رو اون برداره برات بفرسته هم باز به مشکل می خوری..
البته کسانی می تونن تو این جور جاها پروژه های خوب و گرون بگیرن که رزومه سایتشون و کارایی که  کردن خوب باشه.. و کسان دیگه حتی اگه قیمت تو رو بشکونن باز افراد کار رو به شما میدن، که این هم خودش باید 10 15 تا کار ارزون گرفته باشی قبلا و درست انجام داده باشی..
پس بی خیال این سایت ها..

----------


## tehro0n

> یعنی الان توی کار تجاری تقریبا هیچ تجربه ای ندارم. بگی یه سایت کامل تحویل داده باشم نبوده به اون شکل. البته یکی دوتا بوده، اما موضوعش خیلی محدود بوده. مثلا یکی بودش استاتیک بود (فقط فرم تماسش دینامیک بود)، تازه اونم با استانداردهای عصر حجر درست کرده بودم


خودت رو ناراحت نکن هیچ کسی چنین پروژه ای رو نداره..
پروژه اگه بزرگ و حرفه ای باشه حتی اگه برنامه نویسی قولی هم باشی باز نمی تونی تنهایی بنویسیش، خیلی وقت می خواد و چشات در میاد :D

در کل نظر من اینه که یک ابتکار بزن یا نمونه سایت های خارجی که فکر می کنی تو ایران جواب می ده رو پیاده سازی کن..
برای مثال ابتکار تبلیغات کلیکی، اصلا سایت خفنی نیست ولی ببین اونهایی که در ابتدا چند سال پیش زدن چه پول کلونی رو به جیب زدن..
یا سایت ایستگاه که فکر کنم اولین سایت تبلیغاتی بود، و نیاز مندیها..
حالا کسانی هم که اولین شرکت های انتشار CMS های کد شده نیازمندیها و ایستگاه بودن مثل persianform

کلا ایده جدیدی داشته باشی می تونی خوب در بیاری که این نیاز به گروهی داره که حداقل کنارت باشه حالا اگه باهات همکاری نکنن اما به هر حال کنارت باشه تا ایده ای با تجربه ای که تو چند سال کارشون دارن بهت بدن ( یعنی برو سرکار که افراد حرفه ای توش مشغولن حتی اگه مجانی بری )

----------


## eshpilen

> لینک زیر و میزام از سایت خودم :
> http://hosseinzadeh.info/admin-film.rar


 جالب بود.
همش رو خودت انجام دادی؟
من همش توی این فکر بودم که مشابهش رو میتونم و با چه راحتی و سرعتی درست کنم.
آخه من خوره هستم و هرکس یه کاری بکنه منم دوست دارم بتونم؛ جدای از بحث کار و پول.
ولی جدا کار میبره.
ضمنا در جریان مشاهدهء این فیلم، به این فکر کردم که شاید اینجا نقش اون شیء گرایی و MVC و اینا (الان colors میاد میگه مثل بچه ها حرف میزنی!) بیشتر مشخص بشه برام و واقعا تاثیر زیادی توی راحت و سریع شدن توسعه و کارهای آینده داشته باشه.

البته برنامه نویسی واقعا یک دریای هم گسترده و هم عمیقی هست. حتی عمیق تر از اونچه خیلی از برنامه نویسان حتی باتجربه فکر میکنن.
فرض شما یک لینک گذاشتی برای حذف یک مورد، من فکر میکردم اگر بخواد اصولی باشه باید GET نباشه و بجاش از POST استفاده بشه. همه میدونیم که توسعه و تست با GET راحتتر و سریعتره طبیعتا (البته ممکنه اون لینک شما هم زیرش POST باشه؛ میدونم).
یعنی میخوام بگم یه کار کامل اصولی میتونه هزینه های بیشتری داشته باشه. کد بیشتر، پیچیدگی بیشتر، تست سخت تر.
یا مثلا بحث امنیت. باز اینم یه چیزی هست که از این دمو و ظاهر و حتی تست های عادی مشخص نمیشه، و یک آدم خبره میخواد که بررسیش کنه. اولیه ترین چیزهاش هم یه چیزهایی هست توی این مایه ها که مثلا لینک و فرم های شما همه توکن امنیتی داشته باشن. یعنی اینا موارد اولیه و واضح و استانداردش هستن تازه. بعدش کلی خود اینها هم جای بحث داره تازه. مثلا توکن چجوری باشه و با چه الگوریتمی تولید شده باشه و کجا ذخیره بشه و غیره.

البته اشتباه برداشت نشه، نمیخوام روی کار شما ایرادی بذارم. همینش هم خیلیه و هرکسی نمیتونه.
منظور من اینه که درواقع اکثر برنامه نویسان و برنامه ها در حال حاضر در اون حدی از کمال که در این رشته ممکنه نیستن و کار میتونه از این هم گسترده و پیچیده تر بشه با کلی مسائل دیگه که درحال حاضر بطور کامل و دقیق رعایت نمیشن (خیلی ها بعلت عدم اطلاع/سواد). یعنی هزینه های این هم به برنامه نویسی حساب کن اضافه بشن. بعد از اونور مثلا یوقت مشکل پرفورمنس بخوری اصلا چی میشه شیر تو شیر! یعنی چجوری باید چنین چیز بزرگ و پیچیده و دقیقی رو بهینه کرد که امنیت کافی هم داشته باشه و غیره. بنظر من اصولا باید بیشتر روی قدرت سرور کار کرد تا خود برنامه (البته اگر برنامه خودش از نظر الگوریتم و بهینه سازیهای واضح و درشت اصولا اشتباه نوشته نشده باشه که پرفورمنس خیلی بیش از حد طبیعی پایین بیاره). چون بهرحال امنیت بدون هزینه که نمیشه. شما یک رمزگذاری حرفه ای استفاده کنی، چه بسا اندازهء هزارتا شرط و متغییر منابع مصرف میکنه!

راستی یه چیز دیگه هم که بنظرم رسید در تماشای این کار شما، اینکه آدم باید تجربه هم داشته باشه و واقعا امکاناتی رو بذاره که در عمل ازش خواهند خواست/نیاز میشه، و به اون شکلی که واقعا مورد نیاز و خواستهء کارفرما خواهد بود، چون اگر غیر از این باشه خیلی راحت ممکنه این همه زحمت بکشی اما در عمل اون امکانات نیاز/ضروری نباشه یا به شکل دیگری بخوانش. آدم باید مواظب باشه Overkill نکنه و وقت و انرژیش رو مطابق اولویت روی موارد مهمتر/کاربردی تر اختصاص بده.

راستی بنظرم این پروژتون اساسا باید تقریبا تمام کارش با دیتابیس باشه. یعنی همهء داده ها و کانفیگ ها رو در دیتابیس ذخیره میکنید. از سیستم دیگری مثل فایل و کش و اینها هم استفاده کردید؟ یعنی میخوام بگم مشکل پرفورمنس نداشتید؟ شاید هم سرورش بقدر کافی قویه.
البته من خودم اینطور فکر میکنم که در استفاده از دیتابیس نباید حساس بود. الان دیتابیس رو باید یه چیزی مثل فایل فرض کرد. یعنی اینقدر عادی باشه برای آدم و بیخودی وسواس روی بهینه سازی و صرفه جویی درش نداشته باشه. مثلا من در پروژهء سیستم رجیستر و لاگین خودم با دست باز جدول اضافه کردم و کوئری نوشتم. چون نیازه، و آدم بخواد خودش رو در تنگنا قرار بده اونوقت کار واقعا پیچیده تر و سخت تر میشه (شاید حتی غیرممکن) که بخوای برنامه از همه جهت امنیت و الگوریتم و انعطاف و امکانات بی نقص باشه و در عین حال در منابع صرفه جویی وسواسی هم بکنی.
بنده مطالب متعددی تاحالا در ارتباط با بهینه سازیهای وسواسی دادم و این که واقعا بعضی افراد بصورت بیماری دارن و بجای برنامه نویسی و الگوریتم و غیره مدام روی صرفه جویی در مصرف منابع و افزایش سرعت تمام/بیشتر برنامه ها دقت میکنن و تاکید دارن و محدودیت ایجاد میکنن، بدون اینکه بقدر کافی در عمل باهاش برخورد کرده باشن. البته این میتونه تاحدی میراث برنامه نویسی دوران قدیم و روشها و کدها و توصیه های اون زمان باشه.
بهینه سازی به اون شکل دقیق و جزیی مهمه، اما فقط در جای خودش (نیاز واقعی).

سوال دیگر اینکه این سیستم رو ظاهرا در خیلی دانشگاهها دارن استفاده میکنن.
مثلا دانشگاه محمودآباد: http://80.191.109.29/login.aspx
همش کار شماست و شما به همهء اینا فروختید سیستم رو؟

من با این سیستم گهگاه کار میکنم.
بعد اون نسخهء دانشگاه محمودآباد که ظاهرا با دات نت نوشته شده!!
چرا؟ مگه شما با PHP ننوشتی؟ اون فیلم خودت که با PHP است.

راستی این http://hosseinzadeh.info چیه الان؟ واسه کدوم دانشگاه؟ دموئه؟
حتی مال شما هم که aspx است ظاهرا!
من نفهمیدم قضیه چی بود پس. اون کنترل پنل جداست؟ شما فقط اون رو نوشتی؟ چون اون PHP بود.

----------


## رضا قربانی

> شرکتت آمله؟ والا من تو 3 سالی که آمل دانشجو بودم فهمیدم اصلا جای کار نیست، اون شرکتی که تبلیغات شهر رو گرفته دستش و تبلیغ یک مدیر خوب یک سایت باید داشته باشه.. اونجا رفتم و دیدم داره سایت ها رو با internet explorer 6  باز می کنه، این هم از بزرگترین شرکت های تبلیغاتی و اینترنتی آمل..! اونجا فقط خوراکش رستوران و فست فود برای دانشجوهاست :D


 ممنون که در مورد یک شهر که هیچ اطلاعاتی در موردش نداری قضاوت می کنید . فکر و افکار شما اون موقع دانشجویی بود و شما هم فقط در اونجا درس خوندید .  چه ربطی به تبلیغات داره ؟؟؟


اگر در کل بخوایم مجموع بگیریم و نتیجه گیری :
کسی که در اینترنت ایده خوب داشته باشه می تونه هزینه های مالی خوبی کسب کنه (شرکت و برنامه نویسی و شب زنده داری و امنیت و ... میره پی کارش).

----------


## tehro0n

> ممنون که در مورد یک شهر که هیچ اطلاعاتی در موردش نداری قضاوت می کنید . فکر و افکار شما اون موقع دانشجویی بود و شما هم فقط در اونجا درس خوندید .  چه ربطی به تبلیغات داره ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> اگر در کل بخوایم مجموع بگیریم و نتیجه گیری :
> کسی که در اینترنت ایده خوب داشته باشه می تونه هزینه های مالی خوبی کسب کنه (شرکت و برنامه نویسی و شب زنده داری و امنیت و ... میره پی کارش).


نکنه تو همون شرکت کار میکنی که گفتم؟ اسمش یادم نیست، ولی تبلیغات شهری و بنرهای بین میدون قائم تا 17 شهریور رو انجام میداد و شعار طراحی وبش هم این بود که یک مدیر خوب به سایت نیاز داره همچین چیزی..
بله من اونجا بعد از گشتن کل شهر و نشون دادن رزومه کاریم و رد شدنم دیگه سراغ کار در آمل رو نرفتم، چون دیدم اون موقع یا به خاطر رفتن من بعد از 2 سال از اون شهر و یا به خاطر چیزهای دیگه قبول نمی کنن، اون موقع حتی مقام هایی که در جاهای مختلف اورده بودم هم نشون دادم و جای رد نداشت.. در نهایت هم فهمیدم بزرگترین شرکت تبلیغاتی و طراحی سایت همون شرکته که طرف موقع بازدید سایت ها و api هایی که ساختم با internet explorer 6 باز کرد و آژاکس ها کار نمی کرد :D خوب چی بگم دیگه!
شما هم نمی خواد یه طرفه از شهرتون دفاع کنید، و این بزرگترین اشتباهیه که افراد نسبت به شهرشون دارن و نمی خوان بپذیرن، چون من 2 هفته به تمام شرکت های با کلاس و معمولی آمل سر زدم و با رزومه ای که داشتم نباید رد می شدم!

----------


## colors

> خیلی از مواردی که ایشون گفتن بنظر بنده هم درست بود و دقیقا بنده هم همینطور فکر میکنم/به همین نتایج رسیدم.
> فکر نمیکنم چرت و پرت بوده باشن.
> ضمنا ایشون که تجربهء عملی و نمونه کارهای خوبی داره ظاهرا.


با اینکه احترام زیادی برای شما قائل هستم ولی مجبورم رک حرف بزنم. ببخشید.
نمیخوام به پستهای اینو اون جواب بدم. این مطالبو میزارم بهتره بعد از خوندنشون نظرتو مطرح کنی.




> اگه دوست داری تو وب کار کنی کارت و راحت کنم :
> یک اینتر فیس ساده (ساده از نوع لینک دهی و ادرس دهی ) واسه کنترل پنل مدیریت خودت درست کن 
> لینک زیر و میزام از سایت خودم :
> http://hosseinzadeh.info/admin-film.rar
> توی کنترل پنل شما همیشه یک سطح مدیر کل داری :
> از همون اول سایت ساز بساز - یعنی اگه سایتت در حد دفترچه تلفن هم هست اما تو بتونی با ساب دومین مجازی یا فولدر دهی محازی سایت و برای افراد مختلف بیاری بالا
> name1.example.com
> name2.example.com
> example.com/name1
> این مفیده : سایت های خبری + وبلاگ + سایت سخصی + فروشگاه + خدمات دهی


اینجور کار کردن یعنی دردسرو تلاش بی فایده.
اول از همه باید هدفتو مشخص کنی. باید ببینی میخوای 10 سال آینده چکاره بشی. باید سطح توقعت رو مشخص کنی، باید به دنبال اهداف کوچیک نری. باید بشینی کارتو تحلیل و بررسی کنی. باید ببینی این کار چطور به تو شخصیت و درآمد میرسونه باید. الان خیلی از افراد تو همین فروم هستن که شاید درآمد 1 میلیونی هم تو ماه داشته باشن ولی بی هدف و نامشخص کار میکنن. یعنی خودشون نمیدونن چیکار میکنن. فقط میگن امروز داشته باشیم، فردا مهم نیست. یعنی دارن با 1 میلیون قانع میشن در حال که 1 میلیون الان خرج دو روزه!

یعنی الان مهرداد داره تو وارد راهی میکنه که خودش رفته. راهی که بای دتا آخر عمر جون بکنی و کد بزنی. راحت کار کردن یعنی چی! اینترفیس ساده یعنی چی؟ کنترل پنل چیه؟؟ شما هنوز  راهتو مشخص نکردی میخوای بشینی به حرف مهرداد گوش کنی بعد از دوماه میگی عجب .. کردم. 100٪ مطمئن باش اینجوری میشه. چون کسی به شما کار نمیده. چون نمیتونی به راحتی کار بگیری. 
وقتی شما خودت نمیدونی میخوای چکاره شی، وقتی نمیدونی شغلتو عوض کنی یا نه، وقتی نمیدونی اهدافت چیه و ... اینترفیس به چه دردت میخوره؟؟؟

را اصلیش اینکه که بشینی ببینی هدف اصلیت تو زندگی چیه؟ اگه میخوای ثروتمند شی، این راهش نیست. اگه میخوای نامدار شی این راهش نیست. اگه ...
بایند ببینی هدف اصلی تو زندگیت چیه. مثلا من شخصا اهدافم *ثروت و سلامته*. چندسال پیش اهدافمو مشخص کردم. اونهارو ریز کردم و نشستم واسشون برنامه ریزی کردم. وقتی اهدافت مشخص باشه و بدونی داری دنبال چی میگردی و براشون برنامه داشتی باشی و واسه اجرای *برنامه هات اراداه کنی*، مطمئنا فقط مرگ میتونه جلوی شمارو بگیره.
الان تو خودت نمیدونی چی میخوای. نه جدی میدونی؟ *وقتی هدفی رو نمیتونی ببینی مطمئنا به اون دست پیدا نمیکنی*.




> داداش : 
> خودت و ت واون سطح برسون و کنترل پنل آماده کن و بعدش شرکت بزن و تو همین راه چندتا ایده جالب هم استارت بزن جوری که از سود اون بتونی دهن کارمندات و ببندی ! چون کافیه یک ماه حقوقشون 100 کم بشه ! مثل آب خوردن تو یک پروژه بزرگ دستتو میزارن زیر حنا !!!!


خیلی قشنگ کار میکنی. مگه ثبت شرکتو کسب درامدو اینا مسخره بازیه!!
اگه اینکارو انجام دادی بدون که داری راهو برعکس میری. کلی وقت و انرژی میزاری از آخرم از اینکه یه اینترفیس وکنترل پنلی منل زدی خسته میشی میبینی زندگیت تموم میشه.
به فکر کار اساسی باش. دنبال اهدافت باش. اصلا انسان به این خاطر زندگی میکنه که به اهدافش برسه. اصلا جز اینم چیزی نیست! آدم به دنیا میاد میگه درس بخونم و دکتر بشم. از همون اول روز برای خودش هدف گذاری میکنه و خیالاتش یه سری کلماتو هی پرورش میده وهی پرورش میده. یعنی تا اخر عمر هی میگه باید این کارو بکنم باید اون کارو بکنم تا به این برسم و به اون برسمو اینجور خواسته ها. باید بشینی ببینی چی میخوای. باید ببینی اصلا از زندگی کردن هدفت چیه؟ شاید ثروث بهترین لذت و آرامشو بهت میده. *پس تو هرکاری هستی* اگه با تمام توان کار کنی میتونی به خواستت برسی. قطعا لازمه رسیدن به اوج قدرت کاری و ثروت،‌ تلاش مستمر و اضافه کردن توانای خود در رشته مربوطه هستی.

هرکس سرنوشت خودش رو میسازه. شما خودتون مسئول زندگیتان هستین. هر اتفاقی که میفته به خود شما بستگی داره. آینده شما در دستان انتخاب و تصمیمات شماست. خودت فکر کن ببین میخوای تا آخر عمرت پشت سیستم بشینی و با اینترفیسهات کار کنی؟ 

همه دوس دارن خوشبخت، سالم، مشهور، ثروتمند و ... باشند. ولی تنها راه رسیدن به این صفات بالا، اینه که آینده ی خودترو بسازی. همه اینارو میگم چون مهرداد به سوال شما بی ربط پاسخ داده. حمیدرضا عزیز تو باید اول هدفت روش مشخص کنی. شفافیت از همه مهتره. من تو پست اولم بهش اشاره کردم. 

به خاطر بی ادبیم از همه عذر خواهی میکنم مخصوصا *مهرداد عزیز*.

ضمنا من هیچ احتیاجی به تشکر و تمجید ندارم. چون وظیفه خودم میدونم که کسی ازم درخواست کمک کنه بهترین راهی که امکان داره رو بهش معرفی کنم. با درک و شعوری از شما سراغ داشتم فکر نمیکردم جوابی بهتر از جواب من بتونی پیدا کنی.

----------


## eshpilen

> را اصلیش اینکه که بشینی ببینی هدف اصلیت تو زندگی چیه؟ اگه میخوای ثروتمند شی، این راهش نیست. اگه میخوای نامدار شی این راهش نیست. اگه ...


والا من دنبال ثروتمند شدن نیستم.
درحد اینکه امرار معاش کنم و وقت و انرژی و فکر آزاد واسه خودم داشته باشم که به علاقمندی های شخصی خودم برسم برام کافیه.
یعنی ترجیح میدادم بیشتر برنامهء بازمتن و مجانی بنویسم.
اما الان اوضاع اقتصادی به لطف سیستم و مسیر خردمندانه ای که در این مملکت داریم هر روز داره بدتر میشه؛ اینه که ممکنه مجبور بشم شغل فعلیم رو رها کنم؛ اصلا ممکنه کارفرما تعطیل کنه.

بقیهء چیزها هم باز زیاد واضح نگفتی من نفهمیدم مشکلت مثلا با کنترل پنل و سایت ساز و اینا چیه.
از نظر درآمدی یعنی.
اگر منظورت اینه که یادگیری نداره، خب آدم میتونه در کنارش یادگیری و کارهای شخصی هم داشته باشه. حتما که با کار و بازار نیست یادگیری.
اگر منظورت سقف درآمده، خب منم اتفاقا ترجیح میدم (حداقل فعلا) که درآمد درحد حداقلی (معاش) باشه ولی راحت و سریع، تا اینکه بخوام خودم رو وقف کار و تجارت و کسب درآمد حداکثری بکنم.

اتفاقا توی این کتاب به اسم «پدر پولدار، پدر بی پول» که چند روزه به توصیهء یکی از اساتید دارم میخونم یه چیزهایی گفته بنظرم بعضیاش شبیه همین حرفهایی که مهرداد گفت. یعنی میگه یجوری باید برنامه ریزی کنید که در نهایت پول و سرمایتون خودش بصورت خودکار پول و سود ایجاد کنه. میگه اصلا از ابتدا همینطور باشه سیاستتون.
خب اینکه شما مثلا یک سایت ساز داشته باشی و دیگه زیاد برنامه نویسی نکنی هم تقریبا یه همچین چیزی هست دیگه. البته نه لزوما به اون بزرگی و واقعی که بعضی سرمایه گذاریهای دیگر هست، ولی خب بازم یک ایدهء کلی میده که میتونه توی مسیر و انتخاب های ما تاثیر داشته باشه.
من خودم ترجیح میدم با CMS های آماده سایتهایی رو که میشه درست کنم. آخه برنامه نویسی صرف نمیکنه واقعا!

----------


## tehro0n

> مثلا من شخصا اهدافم *ثروت و سلامته*. .


با این تیکه حال کردم  :لبخند گشاده!:  چون خودم مطمئنم فقط به یکیشون می رسم، اصلا نمیشه وقتی رو یه کاری تمرکز داری تا 6 7 صبح نشینی پاش که گردن و چشمت رو از دست بدی، مگه اینکه جایی کار کنی و بگی خوب بقیشو می ذارم برای فردا.. اما کار خودت انقدر استرس تغییرات و تموم کردن اون قسمت رو می گیری که تا به خودت میای می بینی ساعت 7 صبحه

----------


## colors

ضمنا ما اینجا جم شدیم که به همدیگه کمک کنیم. من فکر میکنم *دلیل بدرفتاری مهردا* من بودم. مجددا شخصا و از ته دل عذر خواهی میکنم. واقعا هیچ قصدی از اون پست " شیر مادرت رحم کن " نداشتم، شما بد متوجه شدی. هرکسی باید با عقل و منطق خویش تصمیم بگیره. *اگه دوستان از من دلخورن برمو دیگه برنگردم؟*

----------


## eshpilen

> اگه دوستان از من دلخورن برمو دیگه برنگردم؟


پسر من اگر قاتلم هم بالای سرم باشه بتونم یه چیزی ازش یاد بگیرم میگم خیلی ممنون لطف کن اول یادم بده بعد بکش  :قهقهه: 
این چیزا اونقدر مهم نیست که آدم بخواد کینه یا مجازات کنه کسی رو بابتش.
مهم چیزهای واقعی/کاربردیه که هرکسی بدست میاره.
درسته البته کار اشتباه وجود داره که راندمان بحث و پیشرفت رو هم پایین میاره، ولی خب مسئلهء ماندگاری نیست، چندتا بیت و بایت اضافه جابجا شده دیگه  :چشمک: 
الان با رفتن تو ما فقط از یک CPU و هارد دیسک دیگه که ممکنه بتونه برامون مفید باشه محروم میشیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
نظرها که زیادتر و متفاوت باشه و برخوردهایی که پیش میاد آدم میتونه بیشتر یاد بگیره و بینش بیشتری بدست بیاره. فقط آدمش رو میخواد که از این حجم اطلاعات و تضادها نترسه و بتونه تحلیل و نتیجه گیری و استفاده کنه.
در علم آمار هم هرچی تعداد نمونه ها بیشتر باشه بهتره! چون نتایج واقعی تر و دقیقتر میشن؛ اطمینان بیشتری بهشون هست. و حتی بعضی چیزها که در آمارگیری های مقیاس کوچکتر دیده نمیشدن دیده میشن.

----------


## colors

> والا من دنبال ثروتمند شدن نیستم.
> درحد اینکه امرار معاش کنم و وقت و انرژی و فکر آزاد واسه خودم داشته باشم که به علاقمندی های شخصی خودم برسم برام کافیه.
> یعنی ترجیح میدادم بیشتر برنامهء بازمتن و مجانی بنویسم.


 آها این کلید اصلی تو برای زندگیته. پس بیشتر وقت و انرژیتو صرف خواسته هات کن تا از خودت راضی و خشنود باشی.




> بقیهء چیزها هم باز زیاد واضح نگفتی من نفهمیدم مشکلت مثلا با کنترل پنل و سایت ساز و اینا چیه.
> از نظر درآمدی یعنی.
> اگر منظورت اینه که یادگیری نداره، خب آدم میتونه در کنارش یادگیری و کارهای شخصی هم داشته باشه. حتما که با کار و بازار نیست یادگیری.
> اگر منظورت سقف درآمده، خب منم اتفاقا ترجیح میدم (حداقل فعلا) که درآمد درحد حداقلی (معاش) باشه ولی راحت و سریع، تا اینکه بخوام خودم رو وقف کار و تجارت و کسب درآمد حداکثری بکنم.


من هیچ مشکلی با کنترل پنل تو مهرداد ندارم. من دارم میگم وقتی نمیدونی خواسته اصلیت چیه چرا کنترل پنل میسازی.
الان تو گفتی "درحد اینکه امرار معاش کنم و وقت و انرژی و فکر آزاد واسه خودم داشته باشم که به علاقمندی های شخصی خودم برسم برام کافیه" خب تو با یه کنترل پنل چطوری میخوای به اینا دسترسی پیدا کنی. من فقط دارم میگم اول هدف بعد برنامه. یعنی اگر تو زندگی هدفت ورزشکار شدنه، بیشتر وقتتو صرف ورزش کن. اگر ماهانه 50 میلیون تومان هم درآمد داشته باشی، اون لذت و خشنودی که با آرزوهات داری رو نداری!




> یعنی میگه یجوری باید برنامه ریزی کنید که در نهایت پول و سرمایتون خودش بصورت خودکار پول و سود ایجاد کنه.


اصلا کل تجارت یعنی همین. تو باید بدونی چطور کار کنی چطور رو خودت رو شرکتت رو کارمندات برنامه ریزی و سرمایه گذاری کنی که بتونی پول بیشتری در بیاری. به قول برایان *"بهترین نوع سرمایه گذاری، سرمایه گذاری روی خودتون هست"*

----------


## eshpilen

> شما سرویس دهنده هستی ! کافیه بازاریاب داشته باشی http://parscms.com/
> الان این سی ام اس این شرکت لو رفته ؟
> ببین سیاست هاش چی + چجوری خدمات میده + قیمت هاشو ببین + سرویس هاشو بسنج
> تو بخوای موفق باشی هیچ محدودیتی نیست به نظر من 
> شما ماژول بنویس ماشالا امنیت خوب بلدی + امنیت سرور ها  قبول کن + تستر سیستم های بزرک شو برای امنیت


ما شانس نداریم از همون سمت سرور کش میرن یا شریکمون بهمون خیانت میکنه  :ناراحت: 
حالا فکر کنم اینا باز شرکت و تشکیلات دارن و چند نفر دور هم هستن و اعتبار و ابهت ایجاد میکنه و دزدها یخورده میترسن طرف دزدی از اینا برن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
جدی میگما.
آخه توی مملکت ما که راه قانونی چندانی نیست و صرف نمیکنه.
اینجا باید دشمنان رو از راههای دیگه مثل رابطه و زور و ارعاب و سیاست و نفوذ و اینا کنترل کرد  :قهقهه: 
اگر یک تیم باشه که تعداد و نفوذ خوبی داشته باشن و هرکدام یک مهارت و پایگاه اجتماعی (مثلا یکی هم کنگفو کار یا قلدر خفن باشه خوبه  :قهقهه: )، خیلی بهتره.

جدای از شوخی (هرچند زیادم شوخی نبودا!) بنظر من شرکتهای موفق اغلب یک رابطه و یک پشتوانه ای غیر از مسئلهء فنی دارن در کشور ما. و سفارش و بخوربخور های پشت پرده رو واسه خودشون جور میکنن!
من خودم جایی که کار میکنم دیدم که تجارت و درآمد بدون رابطه اصلا وجود خارجی نداره.
همه چیز بر اساس رابطه انجام میشه و بعضا قدرت های دیگری که هست.
رشوه هم که دیگه همه جا ابزار ضروریه.

یعنی سالم ترین نوع رابطه رو فرض کنی، اینه که افراد ثروتمند/بانفوذ/قدرتمند نمیان با افراد ناشناس معامله کنن. همش از راه آشنا هست. اصلا میترسن به کسی دیگه اطلاعات بدن از خودشون و کارشون.

----------


## colors

> همه چیز بر اساس رابطه انجام میشه و بعضا قدرت های دیگری که هست.


اینو عالی اومدی. همینه. فروش و کسب درآمد همه بر پایه ی رابطه است. 
برایان: *دست کم 85٪ کامیابی و موفقیت شما با کیفیت روابطتان با دیگران مشخص می شود.*
البته منظورت از رابطه، پارتی که نیست؟ نه؟

تمام موفقیت ما مخصوصا در فروش بر پایه ی روابطمون با مشتریه. معمولا رابطه از خود محصول مهمتره.
80٪ اینکه مشتری محصول شمارو نمیخره اینه که، میترسه مرتکب اشتباه بشه. همه ی ما تجربه خریدهای ناموفقی رو داریم. حتی زمانی که مشتری به چیزی احتیاج داره، از پیشنهادی های کهبهش میدن نامطمئنه.
پادزهر این نامطمئنی روابط شما با مشتریه. میدونید چرا خیلی راحتر میشه به اقوام و آشنایان محصول بفروشید؟ چون اونها به شما اعتماد دارن. اگه بتونیم کاری کنیم که با مشتری اعتماد سازی بکنیم، مطمئنا محصول مارو میخره. برای اعتماد سازی فقط کافی بتونید روابطتون رو با مشتری حفظ و یه جورای دوستش بشین.

----------


## ravand

یه ساعته دارم مطالبی که شما نوشتید رومیخونم به خصوص حرف های مهرداد . اونقدر قاطی کرده بودم که توی گوگل به جای مهر دیزاین نوشتم مهرداد. یه سوال از رضا قربانی داشتم . واقعا این قالب هات رو با قیمت یه میلیون می فروشی؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! واقعا کسی حاضر میشه به خاطر این قالب ها یه میلیون بهت بده؟  :متفکر:  من که برای هر کی خواستم قالب بسازم اونقدر نازشو کشیدم که بیاد 30 یا چهل تومن بده!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dousti_design

سلام.



> انتظار دارن چاییشون رو هم کامپیوتر بریزه


دقیقا همینو میخاستم بگم! 
مدیر سازمان یا اداره یا... که یه سیستم نرم افزاری سفارش میده و مثلا یک ملیون تومان بودجه کنار گذاشته، از اونجایی که محصولاتی مثل ویندوز، آفیس، فتوشاپ و... که نرم افزار های قوی ای هستند رو رایگان استفاده میکنه و بعضا هم خبر نداره که غیر قانونیه، انتظار داره یه قرون پول نده و هرکاری که اشاره کرد نرم افزار بصورت هوشمند(!) تشخیص بده و بقول MMSHFE عزیز چاییش رو هم نرم افزار بریزه!
چند وقت پیش برای یه قرارداد رفته بودم یه شرکت که تو شهرستان هست، اون ها امکاناتی که میخاستن رو تشریح میکردن و من هم در میان صحبت هاشون پیشنهادهایی که داشتم رو میگفتم. جالبه من هرچی میگفتم مثلا تو این بخش ایم ماژول هم نیاز دارید یا نه، میگفتن آره اینم اگه باشه بدک نیست!! چون فکر میکنه همش مفتیه و برنامه نویس بدبخت اینجا نشسته و با یه اشارش هرچیزی که میخاد اتومات نوشته میشه!
دومین مشکلی که من تازه کار باهاش مواجهم اینه که بیشتر کارفرماهای ایران دولتی هستن. پس مجری پروژه هاشون رو مدیرانی انتخاب میکنند که فقط کارمند دولت هستند و پولی که هزینه میکنند و همینطور نرم افزاری که میخان تحویل بگیرند مال خودشون نیست! اینجاست که شایسته سالاری زیر سوال میره و پارتی سالاری! میاد وسط. و همینجاست که رشد کردن برای تازه کارها خیلی سخت میشه.

----------


## eshpilen

> البته منظورت از رابطه، پارتی که نیست؟ نه؟


شامل پارتی بازی هم میشه مسلما.
ببین مثلا یه کار اداری میخوان توی یک سازمان/نهاد دولتی انجام بدن، بدون پارتی ممکنه چند سال طول بکشه مراحلش، ولی اینا با پارتی ظرف مدت خیلی کوتاهتری انجامش میدن. اگر بخوان با زمان معمولی انجام بدن که صرف نمیکنه. اصلا یک علت اینکه کارها رو مردم خودشون انجام نمیدن و میارن پیش اینا همینه.
این رابطه ها اکثرا پول و منافعی هم در نهایت میگیرن بالاخره. بعضیاشون به شکل دستمزده و بعضیا هم عملا رشوه محسوب میشه از نظر قانونی. مثلا اون رابطه ای که معامله ای رو جوش میده دستمزد میگیره (حق واسطه گری)، ولی اونی که توی یک سازمان دولتی کار رو جلو میندازه یا حتی کاری رو که در حالت عادی تقریبا نشدنیه شدنی میکنه، خب اسمش رشوه نیست؟

رابطه هم آخه اون رابطه ای که شما میگید نیست که هرکس با تجربه و تلاش بتونه گیر بیاره.
این رابطه ها از نوعی هستن که طرف مثلا برحسب شغل سابقش که توی نظام بوده داشته.
آدمهایی که یا ثروت هنگفت دارن یا مثلا منصب قانونی یا هردو.
آدمهایی نیستن که من و شما بتونیم به این سادگی ها گیرشون بیاریم و باهاشون آشنا و رفیق بشیم درحدی که بگیم رابطه پیدا کردیم. اینا با همجنسان و حلقهء آشناهای خودشون میپرن.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> جالب بود.
> همش رو خودت انجام دادی؟
> من همش توی این فکر بودم که مشابهش رو میتونم و با چه راحتی و سرعتی درست کنم.
> آخه من خوره هستم و هرکس یه کاری بکنه منم دوست دارم بتونم؛ جدای از بحث کار و پول.
> ولی جدا کار میبره.
> ضمنا در جریان مشاهدهء این فیلم، به این فکر کردم که شاید اینجا نقش اون شیء گرایی و MVC و اینا (الان colors میاد میگه مثل بچه ها حرف میزنی!) بیشتر مشخص بشه برام و واقعا تاثیر زیادی توی راحت و سریع شدن توسعه و کارهای آینده داشته باشه.
> 
> البته برنامه نویسی واقعا یک دریای هم گسترده و هم عمیقی هست. حتی عمیق تر از اونچه خیلی از برنامه نویسان حتی باتجربه فکر میکنن.
> فرض شما یک لینک گذاشتی برای حذف یک مورد، من فکر میکردم اگر بخواد اصولی باشه باید GET نباشه و بجاش از POST استفاده بشه. همه میدونیم که توسعه و تست با GET راحتتر و سریعتره طبیعتا (البته ممکنه اون لینک شما هم زیرش POST باشه؛ میدونم).
> ...


از آخر بگم :
نه اون سیستم ها و من نفروختم 
سیساست دانشگاه آزاد اینه که سیتم های آموزشی و از سیستم سیدا ( همون که لینک دانشگاه محمود آباد دادید ) اسفاده میکنند
اما تو سایت ایندکس هر دانشگاه ( آمل قائشمهر بابل نور ) خود دانشگاه میتونه واسه خودش بزنه اما سیستم آموزشی از تهران براشون میاد و قیمت بالایی داره !
من که تو یکی از دانشگاه ها شل کرده بودم سیستم سیدا و با چه امیدی ازش کشیدم بیرون !! اما با دات نت کار شده و خیلی حرفه ای !!! هیچ استفاده ای نمیشه برام :دی
در مورد این سیستم آموزشی هم کلی من پیش رفتم و ایده های جالبی دادم : 
www.f-ramezani.ir
سیستم دانشجویی این سایت که پروژ] کارشناسی من بود و ببینید ( اولین سی ام اس من )

شما که دانشجو دانشگاه آزاد باشید یک شماره دانشحویی و کلمه عبور دارید که تو اون سیستم : 
اطلاعات شما ( اینفو ) + کد ملی + تصویر + نمرات + دروس گذرانده + سن و سال و در کل هرگونه اطلاعات شخصی و تحصیلی در اون وجود داره
من اومدم با استفاده از این سیستم و روش های http request شماره دانشجویی و کلمه عبور و میگیرم از داشنجو تو فرم ها لاگین و صحت اونو از سرور دانشگاه چک مینم و اینحوری اعتبار سنجی داشنجو ها و انجام دادم
و همچنین دیگه نیاز نبود اطلاعات اسم و اینا بدن و یا دروغ بنوین یا اشتباه و یا تصویرشونو اسکن کنند 
این و واسه ثبت نام انجمن دانشگاه + دوره های داشنگاه و کلاس ها حل تمرین + دانلود مقالات بین المللی + اعلام نمره اولیه +اعتراضات + اعلام نمرات از طریق اس ام اس + انتخاب واحد توسط ربات ! و و و و و و و و

که اگه خواستی داکیومنت لیسانسمو برات لینک بدم 
////////////////////////////////
ممود آباد کار من نیست قائمشهر !
//////////////
اوه اوه اوه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
http://hosseinzadeh.info/
این سایت و میگی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سایت من بالا بود که پسر داییم زنگ زد که دو 3 تا درس افتاد و میخواد بااشو گول بزنه و یک آدرس بده به دایی که بره اونجا و نمره ها و ببینه !
منم قالب سیستم سیدا دانشگاه ازاد و سیو کردم و فرم لاگین و دست زدم و در واقع یک سایت استاتیک ساهتم که نمرات و دسی زدم تو سایت دائی ببینه ( بیچاره )
/////// الان برش میدارم ////////////////
http://www.hosseinzadeh.info/
این سایت منه که قالبش و نال شده برام ایمیل شده بود و منم ادیتش کردم ( من کار قالب اصلا انجام نمیدم و طراحی هم سعتی میکنم اماده و ایدیت کنم )
و یک نمونه کارها کم گذاشتم توش 
نمونه ها اصلی http://hosseinzadeh.info/asli.pdf و همچنین رزومه
//////////////////////////
سایت اون کنترل چنل که تو فیلم معلوم بود : 
http://217.219.168.170/ و سما http://sama-gh.com/

///////////////
خوب برگردیم به اولا : 
پنل مدیریت از یک قالب ساده استفاده شده که سی اس اس اون از سایت پیچک گرفته شده 
نه مدل ام وی سی + ن امنیت خیلی بالا و نه خیلی وتور ها قوی /  همه و همه switch و case shده و اینکلود دهی در ifram  هست اما کار و ساده کرده بود ( هدر و فوتر و بدنه اصلی با صفحه page.php و  task و action که با ورودی ها مختلف کارها مختلف انحام میداددند

بیشتر از بانک استفاده شده و مکلی تو منابع نبوده
و از سیتم های فایل در حد آپلود بوده نه خیلی حرفه ای
خوب شما فیلم و دیدیی به سیستم کامل و جامعی هست و خیلی زمان بر و بزرگ
من میخوا بگم از امنیت و پرفرمنس و و و و گفتید پس اگه اونا لحاظ بشه تو همچین سیستمی میدونی چی میشه ؟؟ میترکه !

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> نکنه تو همون شرکت کار میکنی که گفتم؟ اسمش یادم نیست، ولی تبلیغات شهری و بنرهای بین میدون قائم تا 17 شهریور رو انجام میداد و شعار طراحی وبش هم این بود که یک مدیر خوب به سایت نیاز داره همچین چیزی..
> بله من اونجا بعد از گشتن کل شهر و نشون دادن رزومه کاریم و رد شدنم دیگه سراغ کار در آمل رو نرفتم، چون دیدم اون موقع یا به خاطر رفتن من بعد از 2 سال از اون شهر و یا به خاطر چیزهای دیگه قبول نمی کنن، اون موقع حتی مقام هایی که در جاهای مختلف اورده بودم هم نشون دادم و جای رد نداشت.. در نهایت هم فهمیدم بزرگترین شرکت تبلیغاتی و طراحی سایت همون شرکته که طرف موقع بازدید سایت ها و api هایی که ساختم با internet explorer 6 باز کرد و آژاکس ها کار نمی کرد :D خوب چی بگم دیگه!
> شما هم نمی خواد یه طرفه از شهرتون دفاع کنید، و این بزرگترین اشتباهیه که افراد نسبت به شهرشون دارن و نمی خوان بپذیرن، چون من 2 هفته به تمام شرکت های با کلاس و معمولی آمل سر زدم و با رزومه ای که داشتم نباید رد می شدم!


شاید رزومه و توانایی های شما با توجه به نیاز های اونا سازگار نبود ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> با اینکه احترام زیادی برای شما قائل هستم ولی مجبورم رک حرف بزنم. ببخشید.
> نمیخوام به پستهای اینو اون جواب بدم. این مطالبو میزارم بهتره بعد از خوندنشون نظرتو مطرح کنی.
> 
> 
> اینجور کار کردن یعنی دردسرو تلاش بی فایده.
> اول از همه باید هدفتو مشخص کنی. باید ببینی میخوای 10 سال آینده چکاره بشی. باید سطح توقعت رو مشخص کنی، باید به دنبال اهداف کوچیک نری. باید بشینی کارتو تحلیل و بررسی کنی. باید ببینی این کار چطور به تو شخصیت و درآمد میرسونه باید. الان خیلی از افراد تو همین فروم هستن که شاید درآمد 1 میلیونی هم تو ماه داشته باشن ولی بی هدف و نامشخص کار میکنن. یعنی خودشون نمیدونن چیکار میکنن. فقط میگن امروز داشته باشیم، فردا مهم نیست. یعنی دارن با 1 میلیون قانع میشن در حال که 1 میلیون الان خرج دو روزه!
> 
> یعنی الان مهرداد داره تو وارد راهی میکنه که خودش رفته. راهی که بای دتا آخر عمر جون بکنی و کد بزنی. راحت کار کردن یعنی چی! اینترفیس ساده یعنی چی؟ کنترل پنل چیه؟؟ شما هنوز  راهتو مشخص نکردی میخوای بشینی به حرف مهرداد گوش کنی بعد از دوماه میگی عجب .. کردم. 100٪ مطمئن باش اینجوری میشه. چون کسی به شما کار نمیده. چون نمیتونی به راحتی کار بگیری. 
> وقتی شما خودت نمیدونی میخوای چکاره شی، وقتی نمیدونی شغلتو عوض کنی یا نه، وقتی نمیدونی اهدافت چیه و ... اینترفیس به چه دردت میخوره؟؟؟
> ...


اول از همه بگم من نبودم تازه رسیدم.
دوم و مهم اینکه کسی حقی نداره به کسی احترامی کنه
3 : جلوی شما و نگیریم فک کنم بی بهونه با شخصیت هر کسی بازی میکنید ( واقعا بازی چون اومدید بدون اینکه نظری بدید فقط به این و اون پیچیدید ! حتی واسه ترافیک اینترنت + وقت خودتون هم ارزشی قائل نیستید چه برسه انسان ها )
چهار اینکه اجازه نمیدم دیگه هیچ احدی بی احترامی کنه به نظر های شخصیم
5 - من فقط نظر های شخصی خودم و دادم و کسی و زور نکردم و حتی چیشنهاد ندادم و روالی که خودم گذروندم و گفتم 

خیلی برام جالبه که یک ادم که هنوز پروژه ای و در حد شما که میگید من وقت تلف کردم هم انجام نداده و دارید پیشنهاد میدید که نگاهی 10 ساله به آینده بندازه که با ساب سرر انگشتی میشه هر 10 سال و یا یک هفته فک کرد پیش رفت چقدر زندگی خوب میشد ...
دوست عزیز شما از حرفا بنده برداشت خیلی اشتباهی در حد توان و دیدگاه کاملا منفی برداشت کردید
و به نظر من اگه قدم زدن و بلد نباشی هیچوقت دوویدن و یاد نمیگیری..پس حد اقل این تحربیات ( کم ) من هرچند وقت تلف کردن به دید شما لازمه تا یکی بعد 2 3 سال بتونه موفقیعت و لمس کنه نمیگم کسب کنه ( در حد لمس و استارت )

 من احساس می کنم شما رومانتیک بودن و کمی توهم هم به صحبتات اضافه کردی ... هیچ کاری بدون تجربه فایده نداره ! حتی نشستند و فکر کردن و انتخاب راه درس نیاز به آزمون و خطا داره ! چیزی که شما میگید واسه شروع خیلی زیاده ! اغراق میکنید در مورد خودتون دوست عزیز 

تو سلکت بعدی از حرفام : 
خیلی قشنگ کار میکنی...
من شرکت ندارم نگفتم مسخره بازیه بازم میگم من به کسی پیشنهاد و یا اجباری ندادم و از حق مسلم خودم استفاده کردم و نظر شخصی خودم و دادم 

هاهاها من نگفتم کسی با اینتر فیس کار کنه ! من نوشتم تا شیاد یک دیدی به راه های رفته یک رفقیق پیدا کنه نه که بخوام براش راه تایین کنم پون خودش عقل داره

بازم من میگم شما ایده ال فکر میکنید تو این مرجله که دوستمون کمک خواستند و در حال شروع هستند

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> ضمنا ما اینجا جم شدیم که به همدیگه کمک کنیم. من فکر میکنم *دلیل بدرفتاری مهردا* من بودم. مجددا شخصا و از ته دل عذر خواهی میکنم. واقعا هیچ قصدی از اون پست " شیر مادرت رحم کن " نداشتم، شما بد متوجه شدی. هرکسی باید با عقل و منطق خویش تصمیم بگیره. *اگه دوستان از من دلخورن برمو دیگه برنگردم؟*


نه دوست عزیز 
من محدوده اختیارات مجازی ام و حتی انسانی ام و حرمت حفظ کنیم انقدی نیست که بخوام به کسی امر و نهی کنم
یکی پست میزنه بقیه براش نظر میدن 
حالا شما خواستی برای نظر بقیه (من اون اون یکی .. ) نظر بدی و برای صاحب تاپیک نظر ندی بحصش جداست

میگن به حرفایی که تو صبانیت زده میشه دقت کنید چون واقعی هست و بی تغییر گفته میشه 
در هر صورت شمام نظر بدی در مورد ایده هات و نگاهت به زندگی و برنامه نویسی ما استفاده میکنیم

----------


## tehro0n

> شاید رزومه و توانایی های شما با توجه به نیاز های اونا سازگار نبود ؟


این مورد رو میشه روزهای اول استخدامیت بگی، ولی بعدش میگی که شاید چون فامیل هاشون زیاد و بیکار بودن توانایی های من پایین اومد! و ..
من خودم به شخصه اگه ببینم طرفی که اومده استخدام بشه هر چی می گم بلدی و بگه آره و رزومه نشون بده، اونم رزومه برای سایت های بزرگ که باهاشون همکاری کرده و تهش هم تقدیرهایی که شده و ال و بل رو نشون بده مگه خرم که با حقوق 400 تومن نیارمش تو شرکتم!

شما کافیه یه اسکریپت بذاری تو http://www.phpclasses.org که مقام بیاره ( اونقدر ها هم چیز شاخی واسه افرادی مثل شما نیست و مطمئن باشید اگه ایده جالبی باشه مقام رو میاره ) اون وقت ببینید تا 6 7 ماه هر روز براتون ایمیل کار و استخدامی در شرکت های خارجی و با حقوق خوب میاد یا نه، ببینید چطوری بهتون احترام می گذارن و این وسط آیا پارتی بازی میشه یا نه..

اون وقت میام تو جشنواره سرامد شرکت می کنم و تو پنلم میزنه نامزد دریافت جایزه، 10 روز بعد که سر میزنم می بینم زده حذف در قسمت مقدماتی ! با مسئولین تماس می گیرم می گن مشکل فنیه و شما نامزد دریافت جایزه هستید اما موقع انتخاب نهایی نه تو لیست نامزدها هستم نه جوابم رو میدن..
این یکی فستیوال جشنواره وب ایران هم که مطمئن هستم داوران اصلا سایت ها رو نگاه نکردن و فقط توضیحات شرکت کننده رو خوندن! وگرنه اگه ارزش کار می دونستن چیه افرادی که فقط مطرح هستند رو انتخاب نمی کردن، یا یه ایده ای مثل خواندن ایمیل با اس ام اس که یه سخت افزار نه چندان پیچیده است و ارسال اس ام اس رو نمیان برنده کنن!

بی خیال اگه بخواهیم ادامه بدیم این بحث الکی طولانی میشه..

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> یه ساعته دارم مطالبی که شما نوشتید رومیخونم به خصوص حرف های مهرداد . اونقدر قاطی کرده بودم که توی گوگل به جای مهر دیزاین نوشتم مهرداد. یه سوال از رضا قربانی داشتم . واقعا این قالب هات رو با قیمت یه میلیون می فروشی؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! واقعا کسی حاضر میشه به خاطر این قالب ها یه میلیون بهت بده؟  من که برای هر کی خواستم قالب بسازم اونقدر نازشو کشیدم که بیاد 30 یا چهل تومن بده!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بچه ها همینظوری ادامه بدین فک کنم رنگ سایتم بیاد بالا هی اشتباهی بنویسین مهرداد :دی

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> سلام.
> 
> دقیقا همینو میخاستم بگم! 
> مدیر سازمان یا اداره یا... که یه سیستم نرم افزاری سفارش میده و مثلا یک ملیون تومان بودجه کنار گذاشته، از اونجایی که محصولاتی مثل ویندوز، آفیس، فتوشاپ و... که نرم افزار های قوی ای هستند رو رایگان استفاده میکنه و بعضا هم خبر نداره که غیر قانونیه، انتظار داره یه قرون پول نده و هرکاری که اشاره کرد نرم افزار بصورت هوشمند(!) تشخیص بده و بقول MMSHFE عزیز چاییش رو هم نرم افزار بریزه!
> چند وقت پیش برای یه قرارداد رفته بودم یه شرکت که تو شهرستان هست، اون ها امکاناتی که میخاستن رو تشریح میکردن و من هم در میان صحبت هاشون پیشنهادهایی که داشتم رو میگفتم. جالبه من هرچی میگفتم مثلا تو این بخش ایم ماژول هم نیاز دارید یا نه، میگفتن آره اینم اگه باشه بدک نیست!! چون فکر میکنه همش مفتیه و برنامه نویس بدبخت اینجا نشسته و با یه اشارش هرچیزی که میخاد اتومات نوشته میشه!
> دومین مشکلی که من تازه کار باهاش مواجهم اینه که بیشتر کارفرماهای ایران دولتی هستن. پس مجری پروژه هاشون رو مدیرانی انتخاب میکنند که فقط کارمند دولت هستند و پولی که هزینه میکنند و همینطور نرم افزاری که میخان تحویل بگیرند مال خودشون نیست! اینجاست که شایسته سالاری زیر سوال میره و پارتی سالاری! میاد وسط. و همینجاست که رشد کردن برای تازه کارها خیلی سخت میشه.


دقیقا درسته
بیشتر کارفرمایان ایرانی در حوضه مالی و تخصیص اعتبار تونسته اند نظرشرکت و اداره خودشون و جلب کنند و این سمت و بگیرن اما بایستی تعهد و پیشه کنند و کارشناسی کنند نه اینکه هرکی کمتر ببنده خود میبنده :دی

----------


## plague

ببین برادر چند تا فاز داره :
1 - یاد گیری تئوری و عملی 
2 - شروع کردن به کار های کوچیک و خرده پا که این مرحله من بهش میگم فاز عملگی چون معمولا در حد مجانی کار میکنه طرف 
حالا یا پیش یه آدم با دانشی و براش مجانی کاراشو انجام میدی مثل اینترن شیپ
یا یه مشتری پیدا میکنی و قیمت خیلی پایین میدی به مشتری تا جذبش کنی و بتونی یکار انجام بدی 
نتنیجش این میشه که تجربه و رزومه پیدا میکنی که دیگه هر برنامه نویسی میدونه بهترین راه یاد گرفتن کد نوشتنه 

3 - توی این مرحله هم یه رزومه نسبتا خوب جمع کردی هم تجربه و سوادت بالا رفته هم 4 تا مشتری ثابت پیدا کردی 
اینجا به سود دهی نسبی میرسی و میتونی پروژه های تجاری متوسط یا بزرگ رو پیاده کنی 
از نظر دانش برنامه نویسی هم  به قول دوستان افق هاتو گسترش میدی و تکنولوژی های حرفه ای تر و جانبی رو یاد میگیری 

4 - تو این مرحله 
یا شروع میکنی به نوشتن سیستم های سود ده برای خودت 
یا میری تو یجایی استخدام میشی
یا شرکت میزنی خودت 
یا میری لنسر حرفه ای میشی ( لعنت بر پدر پی پال  )
دیگه به خودت بستگی داره چه استفاده ای از دانشت بکنی 


خلاصه بگم شروع کن به کارای کوچیک گرفتن حتی با قیمت خیلی پایین , باید از یجایی برای شروع کنی با خوندن و نوشتن برای خودت بجایی نمیرسی

----------


## hamed_basic

> الان من مثل یه مبتدی و اینا اومدم این تاپیک رو زدم فکر کنم یخورده خنده داره باشه 
> آخه من تاحالا از روی علاقه و صرفا بر اساس اهداف شخصی دنبال برنامه نویسی بودم. همین شد که خیلی چیزها خوندم و یاد گرفتم و توانایی هایی دارم که با اینکه پیشرفته هستن و کمتر کسی اینقدر اطلاعات و توانایی گسترده داره، اما برای برنامه نویسی تجاری و بازار و اینا شاید اونقدر کاربرد و بازدهی نداشته باشه، و از طرف دیگه اون سیستمها و طراحی و گرافیک و الگوی کدنویسی استاندارد و بازارپسند رو کار نکردم تاحالا.
> البته خب تجربه هم هست دیگه. یعنی الان توی کار تجاری تقریبا هیچ تجربه ای ندارم. بگی یه سایت کامل تحویل داده باشم نبوده به اون شکل. البته یکی دوتا بوده، اما موضوعش خیلی محدود بوده. مثلا یکی بودش استاتیک بود (فقط فرم تماسش دینامیک بود)، تازه اونم با استانداردهای عصر حجر درست کرده بودم 
> یکی دیگه هم با مامبو درست کرده بودم.
> الان سیستم رجیستر و لاگین درست کردم کلی هم خفن، امنیت، انعطاف، ولی توی کار بازار که نمیخواد اینطوری باشه و با یک دهم این کد یه چیزی سرهم میکنی. تازه این الان پیچیده و حجیم و سنگین هم هست احتمالا. اصلا صرف هم نمیکنه آدم برای تنها یک جزء از یک پروژهء معمولی اینقدر وقت و انرژی بذاره. بعد تازه کدهاش هم شیء گرایی و MVC نداره و به همین دلیل شاید بعضی جاها اصلا نشه ازش استفاده کرد.
> 
> حالا بدبختی اینه تازه باید برم روی اون چیزی که مشتری پسنده و بازار میخواد و همه انجام میدن فوکوس کنم و یاد بگیرم و راه بیفتم.
> تاحالا شغل ثابت غیربرنامه نویسی داشتم (البته مرتبط با کامپیوتر) و روزگارمون میگذشت، و اتفاقا فکر میکنم از برنامه نویسی راحتتر بود؛ یعنی درسته حقوقش کم بود ولی خب اون دردسر و مسئولیت و فشار و کار زیاد برنامه نویسی رو هم نداشت و خیلی راحت بود؛ کلی وقت آزاد داشتم؛ نگرانی هم نداشتم؛ با مردم هم نمیخواست سر و کله بزنم.
> البته الان هنوز هم سر این کاره هستما. ولی احساس میکنم دیگه کم کم داره تاریخ انقضای این کار هم میرسه. بخصوص با این رکود و اینای مملکت و اینکه دیگه کار و درآمد کارفرمای منم خیلی کمتر شده. البته کسی چه میدونه شایدم خدا خواست و کارها دوباره توی جریان طبیعی افتاد.
> ...


من با این جمله یه کم مشکل دارم : "خیلی چیزها خوندم و یاد گرفتم و توانایی هایی دارم که با اینکه پیشرفته هستن و کمتر کسی اینقدر اطلاعات و توانایی گسترده داره،" 
تقریباً 12 ساله از راه برنامه نویسی زندگی می کنم ، کلی Certificate دارم اما هنوز خیلی کار دارم که بگم *" کمتر کسی مثل من اینقدر توانایی داره "* راستش هنوز موقع نوشتن به برنامه ساده و یا رفع باگ یکی از محصولات خودم بارها پیش اومده که هفته ها گیر کردم و نه راه پس داشتم و نه راه پیش ، بیخیال ...

واسه کسب درآمد از راه برنامه نویسی چند تا توصیه می کنم 
1 - اعتماد کامل به خودتون و منابعتون داشته باشید ، 
2 - لقمه رو اندازه دهنتون بردارید ، 
3 - بسته به نوع پروژه (حتی اگه نمونه اش رو قبلا انجام دادید ) 30% زمان اضافه تر در نظر بگیرید و به مشتری قول الکی ندید
4 - واسه هر کاری ، حتی کوچیک ، قبل از انجام قرارداد ببندید و پیش پرداخت بگیرید
5 - مباحث مهندسی نرم افزار که تو کتاب خونده بودید رو جدی بگیرید و شناخت نیازمندیها، طراحی الگوریتم ، بررسی منابع موجود و ... و از همون اول کارتون رو استاندارد پیش ببرید
6 - یه محصول خوب حتما قرار نیست همه کار رو خوب انجام بده ! بلکه باید یه جاهایی یک سری نواقص بزرگ داشته باشه تا راه رو برای محصولات آینده شما باز کنه ،
7 - همیشه از دید یک آدم کم سواد یا حداکثر دیپلم به GUI(Graphic User Interface) برنامه تون نیگاه کنید ، چون مطمعناً قرار نیست یه برنامه نویس با محصول شما کار کنه
8 - اگه محصولات Retail تولید میکنید سعی کنید محصولتون رو مجانی در اختیار یکی دوتا مشتری قرار بدین تا باگ هاش در بیاد 
9 - در نرم افزار های که کارهای تخصصی انجام می دن ، مثل : محاسباتی ، مالی ، تجزیه و تحلیل و ... سعی کنید از افراد متخصص مربوط به همون رشته کمک بگیرید .
10- سعی کنید *هیچ هیچ هیچ برنامه ای رو نا تموم رها نکنید نکنید نکنید* چون اولاً کلی از انگیزه خودتون رو از دست می دید و دوماً از نظر مشتری شما یک آدم شیاد و کلاهبردار محسوب خواهید شد.
11- مثل خیلی ها ! قیمت محصولاتتون رو بر اساس مدل ماشین و رنگ کت شلوار مشتری تعیین نکنید ، و اون رو بر اساس ساعت نفر و طبق یه فرمول استاندارد تعیین کنید 
12- همیشه کیفیت بالای محصول نسبت به محصولات مشابه برگ برنده بوده نه قیمت پایینش
13- هیچ وقت از سورس های آماده و یا مجانی توی برنامه استفاده نکنید یعنی باید تک تک خط ها رو خودتون نوشته باشید ، 
14- برنامه ای که تولید می کنید دقیقاً همونی باشه که مشتری میخواد ، ممکنه شما با خلاقیت و گذاشتن وقت اضافه واسه بالا بردن امکانات برنامه کار رو واسه مشتری تون سخت تر بکنید.

... و در آخر قبل از اینکه وارد این شغل بشید کاملا فکر کنید ، توی این حرفه موانع زیادی وجود داره ، 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hamed Mirzaei
MCSD/MCAD Visual Studio 2000
MCDBA SQL Server 2000
MCSE Windows Server 2003
CIW Web Master / Web Architect 
eBay & PayPal Authorized Developer 
And ....

"You Know So Much About Nothing At All"

----------


## eshpilen

> من با این جمله یه کم مشکل دارم : "خیلی چیزها خوندم و یاد گرفتم و توانایی هایی دارم که با اینکه پیشرفته هستن و کمتر کسی اینقدر اطلاعات و توانایی گسترده داره،" 
> تقریباً 12 ساله از راه برنامه نویسی زندگی می کنم ، کلی Certificate دارم اما هنوز خیلی کار دارم که بگم *" کمتر کسی مثل من اینقدر توانایی داره "* راستش هنوز موقع نوشتن به برنامه ساده و یا رفع باگ یکی از محصولات خودم بارها پیش اومده که هفته ها گیر کردم و نه راه پس داشتم و نه راه پیش ، بیخیال ...


خب البته یک تفکر اشتباهی که هست اینه که بیشتر افراد فکر میکنن برنامه نویسی بیشتر یا تماما عملیه و همه چیز رو میشه با تجربه و کدزنی و در راه برخورد عملی فهمید و به درستی حل کرد.
این خودش نشون میده که چقدر سطح علمی پایینه دربارهء علوم رایانه و برنامه نویسی. چون از وجود خیلی چیزهای مهم یا ماهیت اونا اصلا اطلاع درستی وجود نداره.

البته درسته که عمل و تجربه و کدنویسی مهمه، بخصوص در برنامه نویسی، ولی واقعیت اینه که موارد پیشرفته کاربردی و اساسی هم کم نیستن که نیاز به مطالعه و تحقیق و کار تئوریک جدی دارن؛ و واقعیت اینکه اکثر کسانی که زود وارد کدزنی و برنامه نویسی میشن و روی کار عملی تاکید دارن، وقت و حوصله اینطور مطالعات و مباحث تئوریک رو تقریبا هیچوقت ندارن.

البته برای خود بنده مرز چیزهایی که بهشون اشاره دارم کاملا مشخص نیست که واقعا بطور کامل جزء برنامه نویسی هستند یا خیر. شاید هم جزو computer science باشن و طبقه بندی ها و زیرشاخه های دیگری که هست. مثلا علم رمزنگاری با اون وسعت و پیچیدگی که خودش یک زیرشاخهء فوق تخصصیه و با ریاضیات هم ارتباط تنگاتنگی داره و افراد کمی در دنیا درش در سطح عالی هستن، آیا میشه گفت کاملا در حیطهء برنامه نویسیه و هر برنامه نویسی باید متخصص رمزنگاری هم باشه؟
ولی در واقعیت اینه که برنامه نویسی طبیعتا خیلی جاها به امنیت حرفه ای و تخصص رمزنگاری نیاز داره و کار یک فرد غیرمتخصص در این زمینه بسیار دشوار و/یا غیرقابل اعتماد خواهد بود.

واقعیتش اینه که من خودم در بین هموطنان تاحالا یک دانشمند علوم رایانه ندیدم! و این شاید تفاوت اساسی ما با مثلا آمریکایی ها باشه که البته طبیعی هست با اون حجم منابع انسانی و مالی که نسبت به ما بیشتر دارن. اونا یک زنجیرهء کامل از علوم پایه تا فناوری های نهایی رو در اختیار دارن. از تئوریسین هایی که نظریه پردازی میکنن و راه و امکانها رو نشون میدن (حساب کنید از کلودشانون که نظریهء اطلاعات رو بنیان گذاشت تا کسانی که نظریه های جدیدتر مثل تئوری های مربوط به رایانه های کوانتمی رو ارائه و حل و راه رو برای دستاوردهای عملی باز میکنن) بگیر تا افراد میانی و واسطه ها و تا نهایت برسه به برنامه نویسان که برنامه نویسان هم باز خودش سطح و نوع داره از سیستمی تا اپلیکیشن نویسها.

این دانشمندان هستن، نه برنامه نویسهای معمولی، که خیلی مسائل اساسی و بنیادین رو حل کردن و میکنن، و برنامه نویسی هم خیلی راحت و مکرر میتونه نیازهایی پیدا بکنه و وارد حیطه هایی بشه که واقعا علم تخصصی و دانشمند میخواد تا برنامه نویس عادی. البته کم و بیش بسته به مورد.
بهرحال این طبقه بندی ها از نظر ماست و بخاطر مزایایی که دارن استفاده میکنیم، ولی واقعیت همیشه از این مرزبندی ها تبعیت نمیکنه و همیشه هم نمیشه براحتی روی طبقه بندی تصمیم گرفت.

حالا اینکه شما میگی Certificate داری و اینا باز بیشتر فکر میکنم بیشتر در سمت کاربری و برنامه نویسی و عملی هست تا بعضی مباحثی که بنده دیدم یا شخصا مطالعه کردم.
حتی همون الگوریتم ها رو هم که شما بررسی کنی، با اینکه پیشنیاز برنامه نویسیه و همه جزو برنامه نویسی حساب میکنن، ولی اینقدر گستردگی و پیچیدگی داره که اگر کسی دنبالش بره مدتها باید بصورت تخصصی و تئوریک روی خیلی چیزها کار کنه تا بهش احاطهء گسترده و عمیق پیدا کنه. الگوریتم ها خودشون خیلی انواع و اقسام دارن و انواع علمی و پیچیده ای که تخصصهای جانبی (که بعضا خیلی هم جدی هستن) هم نیاز دارن؛ مثل همون الگوریتمهای رمزنگاری و بعضی چیزهای دیگه.

البته بنده ادعا نمیکنم که دانشمند علم رایانه هستم و در همهء این زمینه ها اطلاعات کافی دارم و قوی هستم. ولی خب چون علاقه داشتم مطالعه و تحقیقاتی کردم و این چیزها رو که براتون گفتم دیدم و فهمیدم، و در موردهایی که بنظرم در برنامه نویسی میتونستن ضروری یا مفید باشن (هرچند در برنامه های خاص و معدودی)، سعی کردم تاحد امکان خودم هم چیزهایی یاد بگیرم و حداقل پایه و بینش اولیه و اساسی لازم رو بدست بیارم تا هر حدی که ممکن بود برام.

ضمنا فکر نمیکنید شاید علت اینکه برنامه های طراحی و تولید شده توسط افراد/کشورهای دیگه در حیطهء محدود و مشابهی هستن، یکیش همین کمبود دانش و تئوری و پایه و تخصص های خاصی باشه که ندارن؟

ما مثلا فتوشاپ نساختیم، اتوکد نساختیم، کدک و فرمت و الگوریتم های پیشرفته ای اختراع نکردیم.
خب البته انتظار هم نمیره ها! من خودم میگم انتظار معقولی نیست که ما همه کار بکنیم. کشورها و افراد مشخصی بیشتر اینطور کارها رو میکنن، که منابع انسانی و مالیشون از ما خیلی گسترده تره.
ولی اینکه بعضیا دوتا برنامه مینویسن فکر و ادعا میکنن که برنامه نویسی همینه و همه یا بیشترش عملی و تجربیه، خب بنظر من حداقل تا حدی از روی نادانیه. علوم رایانه و برنامه نویسی و مباحث و علوم و تخصص های جانبی ای که در این بین دخیل هست خیلی گسترده تر و عمیق تر از این حرفهاست که بعضیا فکر میکنن. شاید بخاطر همین باشه که انتظارهای غیرواقعی دارن و فکر میکنن هرکاری دیگران میکنن ما هم میتونیم به همین راحتی انجام بدیم.

----------


## eshpilen

اینا چقدر مخ دارن چقدر قوی هستن آدم اصلا حال میکنه.
مثلا رایانه های کوانتمی هنوز ساخته نشدن، طرف الگوریتم کوانتمی طراحی میکنه که رمزنگاری RSA رو میشکنه!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shor_algorithm
اینجاست که شما قدرت یک تئوریسین واقعی رو مشاهده میکنید.
این کار رو هیچ برنامه نویسی نمیتونه انجام بده؛ کار کار یک دانشمند و ریاضیدان است.

----------


## dousti_design

> 13- هیچ وقت از سورس های آماده و یا مجانی توی برنامه استفاده نکنید یعنی باید تک تک خط ها رو خودتون نوشته باشید ،


همه گزینه ها عالی بودن ولی این یکی برام گنگه. چرا استفاده نکنیم؟ مثلا برای کار با فایل های اکسی از phpexcel استفاده میکنیم بجای اینکه کلی وقت بذاریم و کلاسی نزدیک به این بنویسیم! خب چه دلیلی داره استفاده نکنیم؟

----------


## eshpilen

آره منم میخواستم این مورد رو بگم؛ ولی فکر کردم شاید منظورش چیز دیگه ای بوده باشه.
مثلا من خودم در پروژم از چند مورد الگوریتم رمزنگاری استفاده میکنم که خودم ننوشتم؛ مسلم بدونید نوشتنش هم دانش و تخصص میخواد و هرکسی نمیتونه و صلاحیت نداره بنویسه اینطور چیزها رو.

----------


## beshkan

پونیشا سایت خوبی برای پیشرفت شماست

----------


## tehro0n

> همه گزینه ها عالی بودن ولی این یکی برام گنگه. چرا استفاده نکنیم؟ مثلا برای کار با فایل های اکسی از phpexcel استفاده میکنیم بجای اینکه کلی وقت بذاریم و کلاسی نزدیک به این بنویسیم! خب چه دلیلی داره استفاده نکنیم؟


حالا اون بنده خدا یک چیزی گفت :D
من که فکر نمی کنم مثلا برای slide یا افکت های جی کوئری و UI ایشون بیاد از نو بنویسه! اصن شاید هم ایشون با بیت های 0 و 1 از پایه سورس می نویسن!

----------


## رضا قربانی

چند تا توصیه از من به داش *eshpilen*  عزیز و کلا دیگه توی این تاپیک شرکت نمی کنم چون کل حرفای بعدیم توی این چند تا توصیه برادرانه هست :

پارتی و رابطه و ... الکیه آدم باید خودش زرنگ باشه ، خودش اعصاب داشته باشه ، خودش قدرت بیان داشته باشه ، اعتماد به نفس داشته باشه و مهم تر از همه اینه که به *خودش* ایمان داشته باشه .
به خودت و افکارت اطمینان کن تا افکار دیگران. خودت رو کم نفروش چون اگه کارت خوب باشه به هر قیمتی باهات کنار میان .

* ↕ : همیشه چک اول رو محکم بزن* 

امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت کرده باشم .
موفق باشید

----------


## shahriyar3

یه بازار هائی هست آکبند باید واردش بشی ببینی چه پول هائی هست برای در آوردن
برنامه نویس یه شرکتی بودم که توی همین بازار های دست نخورده مشغول بود و من توسعه میدادم نرم افزار و هی به خودم فحش میدادم که این cms که نوشته شده افتضاحه ولی این همه پول از توش داره در میاد هی به خودم میگفتم اگه من شروع کنم به نوشتن حتما خیلی بهتر از این میتویسم با امکانات بیشتر
بعدا که از اون شرکت جدا شدم به مشکل بی انگیزگی بر خوردم   :قهقهه: 
یه آدمی که خرجش زیاده مجبوره هر روز کار های تکراری بکنه تا یه درآمد تقریبا ثابت داشته باشه و برای ادامه زندگی 
وقتی نمیمونه برای ایده ها نوشتن Cms و کار های بزرگ پول های بزرگ اینم بد بختی ماست دیگه
بنا بر این دوباره به این نتیجه رسیدم که فعلا وقت بلند پروازی نیست دوباره رفتم توی یه شرکت دیگه استخدام شدم مشغول درست کردن سایت های افتضاح برای ملت بیچاره هستم (اینقدر افتضاح که حتی به رزومه کاریم اضافشون نمیکنم) البته تقصیر من نیست سیاست های  شرکت اینو از من میخواد من اجرا میکنم . از کاری که میکنم اصلا لذت نمیبرم
حالا شما که حقوق ثابت دارید و وقت آزاد زیاد  , خوب میتونید راه بهتری رو انتخاب کنید 
cms های تخصصی بنویسید . درآمد چند صد ملیونی در انتظار شما خواهد بود
با همین دانشی که الان از برنامه نویسی دارید شروع کنید  :چشمک:

----------


## shahriyar3

مثلا میتونی با این شروع کنی 



> من يك نرم افزار مطب مي خوام به 2 شكل 
> - نسخه مخصوص منشي : كه تمامي كارها شامل پذيرش و نوبت دهي و ثبت هزينه ها و خروجي مخصوص بيمه ها با استاندارد خودشان و ...
> - نسخه منشي و پزشك بصورت شبكه اي
> - براي  يك مطب و درمانگاه و كلينيك  قابل استفاده باشد يعني تمامي موارد شامل هزينه بيمه نام پزشك قابل تعريف باشد
> 
> مشخصات كامل برنامه :
> امكانات مورد نظر من به شرح زير است :
> 
> - امکان تعريف پزشک به تعداد مورد نياز (قابل استفاده براي چند پزشک در يک مرکز) و تعيين درصد سهم از درآمد مرکز
> ...

----------


## eshpilen

> cms های تخصصی بنویسید . درآمد چند صد ملیونی در انتظار شما خواهد بود


CMS بازمتن و مجانی که زیاده.
یعنی اونا جواب نمیده؟

----------


## eshpilen

البته بنده جسارتی به دوستان و اساتید گرامی نمیکنم، ولی بنظرم نظر/تجربه ای بود در خور تامل که یکی از کاربران در فروم دیگر همی فرمودندی:




> عجب ... تو هم رسیدی به اینجا .... دست گذاشتی رو زخمم داداش .... آخ ...دستتو وردار ........
> 
> ببین نمیخوام بگم تجربه دارم ... نه و نمیدونم کی به این حس و حال رسیدی چون من یه 3و4 ماهی هست که حس الانتو دارم تجربه میکنم .... فقط چند جمله میکنم اگه بعدا بهشون رسیدی (که اگه رفتی تو این راه بهشون میرسی) یه پیام بده بگو داش ... زخمتو خوردم ... کی این زخم خوب میشه ؟؟ (شایدم نشه) ..... (چقدر شر ور گفتم..!!!)
> 
> بین 2 تا پنیه بزار تو جیببت ... به این آدم هایی پایین میگم رسیدی سریع بزار تو گوشت ....
> *مهمترینش = اینایی که میگم برو جاوا یاد بگیر ...برنامه نویسی موبایل رو دوره .. واسه آندروید بویس بازار داره و ...(سریع بزار تو گوشت و 100 بار بگو لغنت بر شیطان ... "منظوری ندارم گفته باشم.")
> ** دلیل = نه دادا ... بقیه هم همین جوره ... حداقل تو ایران ... برنامه نویسی مثل یه صحرای آفریقا میمونه .... مثل اینه که بهت بگن اونجا رو ببین چقدر آبه !!...نه دادا سرابه ... تو صحرا رو زمین آب نیست اگه آبی هست زییر زمینه ... زیر پاهات ... پس بچسب بهش با هر ابزار علمی که داری شروع کن کندن... .
> 
> *اینانی که میگن شروع کن یه cms خودت بنویس.. میشه محصول خودت ... مینویسی و میفروشی و ... پولدار میشی ... (بزن گوششون )
> ...

----------


## colors

> cms های تخصصی بنویسید . درآمد چند صد ملیونی در انتظار شما خواهد بود


زیاد ربطی به CMSش نداره. میشه یه جعبه خالی رومیلیاردها تومان فروخت

----------


## shahriyar3

> CMS بازمتن و مجانی که زیاده.
> یعنی اونا جواب نمیده؟


 اغلب مشتری ها این شکلی هستن 
میگی یه cms هست همه کار میکنه هم میتونی باهاش یه سایت شرکتی برای خودت بزنی هم میتونی یه اتوماسیون اداری باهاش درست کنی هم میتونی یه فروشگاه باهاش درست کنی هم .... 
مشتری جواب میده نه این به درد من نمیخوره حتی اگر به قیمت مفت بدید این خیلی کلیه فلان بهمان ...

حالا راهش اینه که شما به مشتری ها بگید اگر شما مثلا یک فروشگاه فروش موبایل دارید من یک cms دارم فقط برای اون کار ولی ازش نمیتونید برای فروش پوشاک استفاده کنید این cms اختصاصی برای فروش موبایل در نظر گرفته شده و قیمتش هم خیلی گرونه چون تخصصی نوشته شده 

مشتری میگن که این خوبه همین و میگیریم !!! 
بازار الان این شکلیه  :قهقهه:

----------


## colors

> اغلب مشتری ها این شکلی هستن 
> میگی یه cms هست همه کار میکنه هم میتونی باهاش یه سایت شرکتی برای خودت بزنی هم میتونی یه اتوماسیون اداری باهاش درست کنی هم میتونی یه فروشگاه باهاش درست کنی هم .... 
> مشتری جواب میده نه این به درد من نمیخوره حتی اگر به قیمت مفت بدید این خیلی کلیه فلان بهمان ...
> 
> حالا راهش اینه که شما به مشتری ها بگید اگر شما مثلا یک فروشگاه فروش موبایل دارید من یک cms دارم فقط برای اون کار ولی ازش نمیتونید برای فروش پوشاک استفاده کنید این cms اختصاصی برای فروش موبایل در نظر گرفته شده و قیمتش هم خیلی گرونه چون تخصصی نوشته شده 
> 
> مشتری میگن که این خوبه همین و میگیریم !!! 
> بازار الان این شکلیه


به نظر من نباید مشتری رو زیاد با مفاهیم و مختصات آشنا کرد که بخواد واسه شما تصمیم بگیره از چه روشی و باچی و چطوری کار کنید. برای فهماندن به مشتری فقط *باید ارزش محصول رو بالا برد.* 
اصلا لازم نیست مثلا به مشتری بگیم که با چه زبانی کار میکنیم یا بگیم از این CMS استفاده میکنیم، حتی لازم نیست بگید CMS چیه. از هر محصولی به هر نوع که استفاده میکنید اگه بتونید از ارزشهای محصول تعریف و تمجید کنید، احتمال فروشتون راحت 80٪ بالا میره.

----------


## shahriyar3

> به نظر من نباید مشتری رو زیاد با مفاهیم و مختصات آشنا کرد که بخواد واسه شما تصمیم بگیره از چه روشی و باچی و چطوری کار کنید. برای فهماندن به مشتری فقط *باید ارزش محصول رو بالا برد.* 
> اصلا لازم نیست مثلا به مشتری بگیم که با چه زبانی کار میکنیم یا بگیم از این CMS استفاده میکنیم، حتی لازم نیست بگید CMS چیه. از هر محصولی به هر نوع که استفاده میکنید اگه بتونید از ارزشهای محصول تعریف و تمجید کنید، احتمال فروشتون راحت 80٪ بالا میره.


 اینائی که گفتم بیشتر چیز هائی که با چشم گوش خودم دیدم و شنیدم تو جاهائی که کار کردم .
حتی دیدم که بعضی ها به مشتری اجازه نمیدن دسته بندی ها رو تغییر بده حذف یا اضافه کنه!!!
بعد اسمش و هم میزارن cms اختصاصی و مشتری ها هم کلی حال میکنن 
بعد از مدتی اگر مشتری بخواد یک سر شاخه جدید برای سایتش ایجاد کنه باید یک هزینه بده به شرکت که بصورت دستی براش ایجاد کنند  :قهقهه:

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

> البته بنده جسارتی به دوستان و اساتید گرامی نمیکنم، ولی بنظرم نظر/تجربه ای بود در خور تامل که یکی از کاربران در فروم دیگر همی فرمودندی:


تو جواب این دوستمون که اینظوری حرف و و ایده دادند میتونم بگم کسی که واسه وجود یک مشکلی راه حلی نتونست ارائه بده و موج های منفیش فقط قابل نمایش بودند میتونم بگم یک آدم بی عرضه بوده که از ضعف های خودش بوده که به جایی نرسیده همین

----------


## eshpilen

خب البته هرکس تجربه های خودش رو داره و شرایط و محیط و تجربه های هر شخصی محدوده در نهایت.
شاید این بنده خدا هم بدشانسی آورده!
ضمنا اینایی که موفق بودن یا میگن افراد موفق هم هستن، خب یک مسئله ایست، و اینکه آیا ظرفیت برای همه در همین حد وجود داره مسئلهء دیگری.
توی هر رشته ای تعداد متخصص تا حد معینی ظرفیت طبیعی داره بنظرم.

----------


## joker

حالا چرا دنبال درآمد از راه برنامه نويسي ميگردي؟ 

قبلا خوندين ، يكبار ديگه هم بخونيد:
چند دلیل برای «میوه فروش» شدن به جای «مهندس نرم افزار» شدن!

----------


## colors

> حالا چرا دنبال درآمد از راه برنامه نويسي ميگردي؟ 
> 
> قبلا خوندين ، يكبار ديگه هم بخونيد:
> چند دلیل برای «میوه فروش» شدن به جای «مهندس نرم افزار» شدن!


عجب آدمایی وجود دارن!
من خودم شخصا قبول دارم در هر کار و تجارتی که باشی، میتونی از طریقش ثروتمند شد. ولی این دیگه ...

*خصوصیت های مث:*
شخصیت کاری
درآمد
راحتی
عدم نیاز به سرمایه
و ... حساب نیست؟!

بعدشم جواب اون گزینه ها خیلی یه طرفه س

----------


## shahriyar3

> حالا چرا دنبال درآمد از راه برنامه نويسي ميگردي؟ 
> 
> قبلا خوندين ، يكبار ديگه هم بخونيد:
> چند دلیل برای «میوه فروش» شدن به جای «مهندس نرم افزار» شدن!


 طرز تفکر مسخره ای بود  :قهقهه: 
یه دکتر به جای اینکه با جون مردم بازی کنه آخرش با کلی استرس و سختی که داره باعث مرگ کسی بشه خوب چه کاریه بره حمالی کنه راحت بدون مسئولیت

یه ورزشکار بجای اینکه این همه خستگی و تحمل کنه درد حاصل از مصدومیت و تحمل کنه این همه فحش بشنوه بره میدون تره بار میوه این ور اونور کنه!! 

کلا چه کاریه یهو همه با هم بریم حمالی کنیم دیگه چه کاریه  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 

واقعا ببین با کیا شدیم 70 میلیون نفر 
-----
هر کسی بر اساس لیاقت ها و تونائی هاش و شخصیت و سطح علم و سوادی که داره مشغول به انجام کاری میشه

----------


## dousti_design

> حالا چرا دنبال درآمد از راه برنامه نويسي ميگردي؟ 
> 
> قبلا خوندين ، يكبار ديگه هم بخونيد:


این که شد پاک کردن صورت مسئله.

----------


## joker

ولي باور كنيد اگه نيت كردين درآمدتون از راه برنامه نويسي باشه ، همون سبزي فروشي را بهتون پيشنهاد ميكنم
به پير به پيغمير به .... وقتتون را صرف اين شغل نكنيد توي ايران.
مارو كه ميبينيد آب از سرمون گذشته ، شماها خودتونا نجات بدين. :چشمک: 

روزي حسرتشو ميخوريد كه سبزي فروش محلتون با يه نگاه حسرت آميز به شما ( كه ماشالا چه شغل تميزي داريد) از جلوتون رد ميشه و شما دارين با اعصاب خرد ميرويد به سمت فلان اداره دولتي ببينيد چك قراردادتون بعد از كسر ماليات تكليفي 5درصدي و 10 درصد حسن انجام كار  و 16.7 درصد حق بيمه ، امضاء شده بلاخره يا نه.

*خود دانيد.
*

----------


## majidariamanesh

ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااو  ه چقدر برنامه نویس!!!!!!!!!! :گیج:

----------


## MMSHFE

> ولي باور كنيد اگه نيت كردين درآمدتون از راه برنامه نويسي باشه ، همون سبزي فروشي را بهتون پيشنهاد ميكنم
> به پير به پيغمير به .... وقتتون را صرف اين شغل نكنيد توي ايران.
> مارو كه ميبينيد آب از سرمون گذشته ، شماها خودتونا نجات بدين.
> 
> روزي حسرتشو ميخوريد كه سبزي فروش محلتون با يه نگاه حسرت آميز به شما ( كه ماشالا چه شغل تميزي داريد) از جلوتون رد ميشه و شما دارين با اعصاب خرد ميرويد به سمت فلان اداره دولتي ببينيد چك قراردادتون بعد از كسر ماليات تكليفي 5درصدي و 10 درصد حسن انجام كار  و 16.7 درصد حق بيمه ، امضاء شده بلاخره يا نه.
> 
> *خود دانيد.
> *


 تا وقتی که خودتون نگاهتون به شغلتون اینه، باید هم درآمد سبزی فروش از شما بیشتر باشه.

----------


## joker

> تا وقتی که خودتون نگاهتون به شغلتون اینه، باید هم درآمد سبزی فروش از شما بیشتر باشه.


ربطي به نگاه من نداره. ( بعضي سوابق كاري من تو سايتم هست ميتوني ببيني )

ولي واقعا يه نگاه به دور و برتون بكنيد و وضعيت كلي اين جامعه برنامه نويسي...
از كجاش براتون بگم ؟ از شوراي عالي انفورماتيكش براتون بگم ؟؟؟
از حق و حقوق واقعي دريافتي كدوم برنامه نويس براتون بگم؟؟
از واحدهاي انفورماتيك و رايانه كدوم سازمان براتون بگم؟؟؟
از شعور كدوم مشتري خوش حساب براتون بگم ؟؟؟
از كدوم مناقصه و رانت و پارتي بازي براتون بگم؟؟
از كجاش بگم كه خودتون نميدونيد يا نديديد؟ كه مطمئنم هم ميدونيد هم ديدين/.

----------


## ravand

درسته منم با حرفتون موافقم ایران همینطوریه.
ولی ولی نمیشه دست رو دست گذاشت و همه اش غر زد و ناله کرد باید تلاش کرد. ما خودمون می تونیم طرز فکر جامعه رو تغییر بدیم . کاری بکنیم که جامعه پیشرفت بکنه.
مثلا همین فوتبال . چرا اینقدر موفقه ؟ چون طرفدار داره. اگه طرفدار نداشت حتی اگه دولتم ازش حمایت میکرد اینقدر این ورزشکار ها وضع مالیشون خوب نبود. اگه می بینی اینقدر کشور عقب مونده چرا فکر نمیکنی شاید تقصیر منو تو هم باشه؟ من چند رفیق داشتم که هیچی نه از کامپیوتر و نه از برنامه نویسی حالیشون نبود . ولی من از بس باهاشون حرف زدم چند تاشون رفتن کامپیوتر خریدن چند تاشون رفتن adsl گرفتن. و هر وقت منو می بینن در مورد مسائل کامپیوتری ازم می پرسن. و علاقه نشون میدن. نمیشه که همه اش آیه ی یاس خوند . خیلی وقت ها با خیلی هاشون در مورد ایجاد وبسایت و .. اینا  حرف زدم.  خب وقتی یه شرکت یا یه فرد بدونه که میتونه الکترونیکی و با داشتن یک وبسایت راحت تر درآمد بکنه چرا علاقه نشون نده؟ چرا هزینه نکنه؟این مشکلات بالاخره حل میشه اینقدر آیه ی یاس نخونید.

----------


## majidariamanesh

اگه بخوایم مقیاس ایران رو در نظر بگیریم که کلا باید بریم پی دلالی کردن :دی

ولی خوب برنامه نویسی یه علاقست که میتونه در آمد هم داشته باشه!

خود من با این که هنوز مبتدی هستم ولی خیلی برنامه نویسی رو دوست دارم پس حاضرم برنامه نویس کم درآمد باشم تا یه سبزی فروش پر درآمد

----------


## dousti_design

> ربطي به نگاه من نداره. ( بعضي سوابق كاري من تو سايتم هست ميتوني ببيني )
> 
> ولي واقعا يه نگاه به دور و برتون بكنيد و وضعيت كلي اين جامعه برنامه نويسي...
> از كجاش براتون بگم ؟ از شوراي عالي انفورماتيكش براتون بگم ؟؟؟
> از حق و حقوق واقعي دريافتي كدوم برنامه نويس براتون بگم؟؟
> از واحدهاي انفورماتيك و رايانه كدوم سازمان براتون بگم؟؟؟
> از شعور كدوم مشتري خوش حساب براتون بگم ؟؟؟
> از كدوم مناقصه و رانت و پارتي بازي براتون بگم؟؟
> از كجاش بگم كه خودتون نميدونيد يا نديديد؟ كه مطمئنم هم ميدونيد هم ديدين/.


 


> تا وقتی که خودتون نگاهتون به شغلتون اینه، باید هم درآمد سبزی فروش از شما بیشتر باشه.


خب شما دو دست عزیز تجربه خوبی دارید. MMSHFE عزیز رو هم که دیگه همه میشناسند اینجا. 
بیاید یه راهنمایی بکنید به ما جوونترها. joker عزیز شما الان میگید که درآمدش کمه؟ یا کارش سخته؟ درآمد کم یه چیز نسبیه. ممکنه شما به یه مبلغی بگید کم ولی برای من خیلی خوب باشه. شما منظورتون از کم چیه؟ 
*
من الان اول راهم و تازه دارم کسب و کار نرم افزار راه میندازم. joker و MMSHFE عزیز! لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید. من یه سوال کاملا واضح و روراست دارم و جواب روراست و رک و پوست کنده میخام. میخام بدونم که شخصی مثل MMSHFE که تجربه خیلی خوبه داره و چندین ساله که تو این کاره و تخصصش هم که خیلی خوبه توی همین کشور با همین شرایط چقدر میتونه درآمد داشته باشه؟؟؟ و اینکه آیا در آینده صنعت نرم افزار کشور بهتر خواهد شد؟
*

----------


## joker

عشق برنامه نويسي با خرج زن و بچه ، دوتا بحثيه كه شايد نياز به توضيح نداشته باشه.
اگه كسي از الان به دنبال عنوان تاپيكه " *درآمد* از راه برنامه نويسي " دوستانه بهش پيشنهاد ميكنم بره سبزي فروش بشه.
من نظرم اينه كه اگه كسي هنوز جوانه و فرصت داره ، به اين *شغل* فكر هم نكنه.
شما براي اينكه توي اين شغل درآمد خوبي داشته باشيد به صرف برنامه نويس حرفه اي بودن تضمين ميدم هيچي نخواهيد داشت. هيــــچي.
شركتهاي نرم افزاري پولدار هم داريم ولي درآمدشون به خاطر برنامه نويس بودنشون نيست ، رابطه ( دلالي به نوعي ) توي ايران براي درآمد زائي حرف اول را ميزنه

اگه رابطه دارين كه حتي پيشنهاد ميكنم شركت هم ثبت نكنيد ، يه دلالي بكنيد يه شركت نرم افزاري بدبخت را پيدا كنيد 20 تومن از 100 تومن را بهش بدين پروژه را هم بدين بهش اجرا كنه ، مسئوليتها ، ضمانت ها و گارانتي ها و پشتيباني ها گردن اون شركت بدبخت شما هم سودتون را بگيريد و شب سرتون را راحت بزارين روي بالش و بخوابين بي نگراني از باگها ، تغييرات ، و هزارتا دردسر ديگه كه براي يك *توليد كننده* نرم افزار هست.
اگر هم رابطه ندارين ، دو دو تا چهارتا هست ، شغلي را انتخاب كنيد كه عين سبزي فروشه و همون خواصي كه توي متن اون صفحه نوشته شده باشه . 
بازم ميگم درآمد و خرج خانواده دادن با عشق برنامه نويسي زمين تا آسمونه.
هروقت پول داشته باشين با اعصاب راحت ، خب ،سر صبر بشينيد برا دلتون برنامه بنويسيد، حالشو ببريد....
به قول يه نفر با داشتن يك  مبلغ پول ايكس ريال ،  هم ميشه خونه خريد هم ميشه مغازه.
اما نكته اينجاست كه با داشتن يك مغازه شما ميتونيد يك خونه هم از كنارش بخريد ، ولي با خريد خونه نميتونيد يك مغازه هم بخريد.

پيوست :
اقا اصلا به من چه :) هركي هرچي دوست داره. ما گفتنيا را گفتيم حق انتخاب با خودتونه و شرايط محيطي و اجتماعي و جغرافيايي محل سكونتتون

----------


## majidariamanesh

البته آقای جوکر یه چیزی رو راست میگن که اونم بی ارزش بودن دانش نرم افزار تو ایرانه:-(

----------


## MMSHFE

> من یه سوال کاملا واضح و روراست دارم و جواب روراست و رک و پوست کنده میخام. میخام بدونم که شخصی مثل MMSHFE که تجربه خیلی خوبه داره و چندین ساله که تو این کاره و تخصصش هم که خیلی خوبه توی همین کشور با همین شرایط چقدر میتونه درآمد داشته باشه؟؟؟ و اینکه آیا در آینده صنعت نرم افزار کشور بهتر خواهد شد؟


 من خودم شخصاً فقط بابت پشتیبانی پروژه هایی که تا حالا انجام دادم بطور متوسط ماهانه 3 میلیون تومان درآمد دارم و این مسئله کاملاً جدا از پروژه های جدیدی هست که میگیرم و درآمدی که از راههای دیگه مثل تدریس خصوصی و مشاوره و همکاری توی رفع اشکالات پروژه و... دارم. رقم رو گفتم چون صراحتاً راهنمایی خواسته بودین و نمیگم مبلغ زیادیه ولی اگه خوب پروژه رو نوشته باشین، توی مرحله پشتیبانی فقط پول کدنویسی خوبتون رو میگیرین و هیچ کار خاصی عملاً انجام نمیدین. ببینید اگه توی برنامه نویسی هدفتون مشخص باشه، کاملاً راه برای پولدارشدن بازه چون هر ایده ای که داشته باشین، میتونید عملی کنید *چون برنامه نویس هستین* اما اگه فقط دنبال این باشین که توی یک شرکت استخدام بشین و منتظر باشین که یک پروژه بیاد و شما انجام بدین و ماهانه هم یه مبلغ خاصی بهتون حقوق بدن، من هم توصیه میکنم سبزی فروشی رو انتخاب کنید.
بطور کلی خلاصه حرفهام اینه که با برنامه نویسی خیلی خوب میشه پولدار شد (برخلاف تصور Joker عزیز) ولی اگه واقعاً برنامه نویس باشین نه کدنویس! منظورم اینه که همین که چهارتا Syntax از چندتا زبان برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتین، اسم خودتون رو برنامه نویس نگذارین. دنبال کارهای خاص باشین. مثلاً همین الآن یک پروژه شروع کردم که خیلی نمیتونم وارد جزئیاتش بشم (فعلاً) ولی همینقدر بگم که کاری هست که تابحال توی دنیا شاید مشابهش انجام نشده. خیلی خلاصه بخوام بگم، یک Download Manager با PHP هست با قابلیت Resume و Pause و... و بصورت Multi-Thread (اینو قابل توجه eshpilen گفتم: بله با یکسری ترفندها بالأخره PHP رو هم Multi-Thread کردیم!).
اگه اینجور کارها بتونید انجام بدین و خودتون رو خوب معرفی کنید، نیازی نیست دنبال کار و درآمد بگردین، کار و پول خودش دنبالتون میاد ولی اگه دنبال ساخت CMS خبری و نیازمندیهای و اینجور چیزها میگردین که همه جا رایگانش گیر میاد، سبزی فروشی شغل بهتریه چون حداقل اگه 1000 تا سبزی فروش هم داشته باشیم، هیچ کدوم، رایگان نمیفروشن.

----------


## colors

جناب شهرکی به نظرتون استقبالی میشه؟ (Download Manager) یا اصلا کلا کاربردی داره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> ربطي به نگاه من نداره. ( بعضي سوابق كاري من تو سايتم هست ميتوني ببيني )


 من کاری به سوابق کاریتون ندارم. روی صحبتم با نگاهی هست که به شغلتون دارین. خوبه سبزی فروش هم همیشه بناله که این چه شغلیه من دارم؟ همش دستهام کثیفه؟ همیشه در معرض وبا هستم؟ یا پزشک همیشه گلایه داشته باشه که هیچوقت آدم سالم سراغ من نمیاد؟ همیشه با مریضی و آه و ناله و درد و رنج مردم سروکار دارم؟
بالأخره هر شغلی یکسری مشکلات خاص خودش را داره. توی همون پزشکی چند مورد میخواین براتون مثال بزنم که مریض رو توی اتاق عمل به راحتی آب خوردن کشته و چند ماه بعدش هم جایزه پزشک نمونه سال رو گرفته؟
شورای عالی انفورماتیک و... که گفتین همش درست ولی این باعث نمیشه دست از این شغل بکشیم. مزه اصلی این شغل هم همین دردسرهاش هست. باور کنید شعار نمیدم ولی اگه همه چیز OK باشه که برنامه نویس شدن و برنامه نویس موندن دیگه هنر نیست. مشکلتون با شورای عالی انفورماتیک چیه؟ اینکه به خیلیها با پارتی مجوز دادن؟ این درست ولی اگه ضوابطشون رو رعایت کنید، باور کنید با پارتی نمیتونن جلوی مجوزتون رو بگیرن. منظورم اینه که همه جا پارتی بازی هست ولی بعنوان راه حلی برای دورزدن قوانین برای گرفتن مجوز نه لغو مجوز کسی که قوانین رو کاملاً رعایت کرده.
حق و حقوق برنامه نویس هم دقیقاً بستگی به تخصصش داره. مثلاً من خودم میخواستم توی یک شرکت قرارداد ببندم، قبلش خودم رو بهشون ثابت کردم و بعد، قیمت قرارداد رو خودم گفتم. کسی که منتظره بقیه براش قیمت تعیین کنن، ببخشین البته، بنظرم برنامه نویس نیست. کدنویسه.
شعور مشتری هم (که البته زیاد از کاربرد کلمه شعور در این مورد خوشم نمیاد) کاملاً بستگی به سوادش از کامپیوتر داره و وقتی یکی چیزی از کامپیوتر نمیدونه، نباید هم انتظار داشته باشین منظورتون رو از فرم و API و... بدونه. درست مثل اون مریضی که رفت پیش دکتر و دکتر گفت مشکلت چیه؟ گفت اگه میدونستم که پیش تو نمیومدم. حالا دکتر باید بگه این چه شغلیه که من دارم یا عجب مریض بیشعوری هستی؟!
مناقصه و رانت و پارتی بازی رو هم باور کنید توی همون سبزی فروشی هم داریم.
بهتره بجای آیه یأس خوندن، کمی به رفتار خودمون که باعث شده جایگاهمون اون چیزی که انتظار داشتیم نباشه، فکر کنیم.

----------


## dousti_design

> من خودم شخصاً فقط بابت پشتیبانی پروژه هایی که تا حالا انجام دادم بطور متوسط ماهانه 3 میلیون تومان درآمد دارم و این مسئله کاملاً جدا از پروژه های جدیدی هست که میگیرم و درآمدی که از راههای دیگه مثل تدریس خصوصی و مشاوره و همکاری توی رفع اشکالات پروژه و... دارم. رقم رو گفتم چون صراحتاً راهنمایی خواسته بودین و نمیگم مبلغ زیادیه ولی اگه خوب پروژه رو نوشته باشین، توی مرحله پشتیبانی فقط پول کدنویسی خوبتون رو میگیرین و هیچ کار خاصی عملاً انجام نمیدین. ببینید اگه توی برنامه نویسی هدفتون مشخص باشه، کاملاً راه برای پولدارشدن بازه چون هر ایده ای که داشته باشین، میتونید عملی کنید *چون برنامه نویس هستین* اما اگه فقط دنبال این باشین که توی یک شرکت استخدام بشین و منتظر باشین که یک پروژه بیاد و شما انجام بدین و ماهانه هم یه مبلغ خاصی بهتون حقوق بدن، من هم توصیه میکنم سبزی فروشی رو انتخاب کنید.
> بطور کلی خلاصه حرفهام اینه که با برنامه نویسی خیلی خوب میشه پولدار شد (برخلاف تصور Joker عزیز) ولی اگه واقعاً برنامه نویس باشین نه کدنویس! منظورم اینه که همین که چهارتا Syntax از چندتا زبان برنامه نویسی یاد گرفتین، اسم خودتون رو برنامه نویس نگذارین. دنبال کارهای خاص باشین. مثلاً همین الآن یک پروژه شروع کردم که خیلی نمیتونم وارد جزئیاتش بشم (فعلاً) ولی همینقدر بگم که کاری هست که تابحال توی دنیا شاید مشابهش انجام نشده. خیلی خلاصه بخوام بگم، یک Download Manager با PHP هست با قابلیت Resume و Pause و... و بصورت Multi-Thread (اینو قابل توجه eshpilen گفتم: بله با یکسری ترفندها بالأخره PHP رو هم Multi-Thread کردیم!).
> اگه اینجور کارها بتونید انجام بدین و خودتون رو خوب معرفی کنید، نیازی نیست دنبال کار و درآمد بگردین، کار و پول خودش دنبالتون میاد ولی اگه دنبال ساخت CMS خبری و نیازمندیهای و اینجور چیزها میگردین که همه جا رایگانش گیر میاد، سبزی فروشی شغل بهتریه چون حداقل اگه 1000 تا سبزی فروش هم داشته باشیم، هیچ کدوم، رایگان نمیفروشن.


آقای شهرکی عزیز خیلی ممنون واقعا دستت درد نکنه. تا حالا انقدر خوب و واضح راهنمایی نشده بودم. سپاسگذارم
با این حرفاتون من یه نفس عمیق کشیدم و به آینده امیدوار شدم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

میتونید بحث فایل های یکسان در یک سرور و حتی دانلود فایلهای غیر تکراری با md5 کد اون فایل و تو این پروژه لحاظ کرد فک کنم ایده خوبی باشه آقای شهرکی

----------


## MMSHFE

> جناب شهرکی به نظرتون استقبالی میشه؟ (Download Manager) یا اصلا کلا کاربردی داره؟


 این DM یک مقدار خاصه. گفتم که زیاد نمیتونم وارد  جزئیاتش بشم ولی امکاناتی مثل دانلود از سرورهای اشتراک فایل مثل  rapidshare و... حتی با ارائه لینک غیرمستقیم، امکان مستقیم کردن لینکها و  به اشتراک گذاری با سایرین، توقف یک یا چند فایل موجود در لیست (زمانی که  یک فایل مهمتر برای دانلود دارین)، ادامه دانلود فایل متوقف شده و... نمونه  هایی از امکانات این DM هست. حتی میتونید لینک غیر مستقیم رو بهش بدین با  هر حجمی و دانلود رو بگذارین شروع بشه و سایت رو ببندین و به کارهاتون  برسین و وقتی دانلودش کامل شد و لینک مستقیمش آماده شد، خود سایت بهتون  پیامک و ایمیل و... میفرسته. بعلاوه نیازی به نصب هیچ برنامه ای ندارین و  همه چیز روی سایته. فایلهایی که دانلود کردین همه جا همراهتون هستن و توی  پانل خودتون موجودن و میتونید روی هر سیستمی (روی موبایل، کامپیوتر و...)  دانلودشون کنید. نکته اصلی هم اینه که همه این کارها داره با PHP انجام  میشه، بدون هیچ ابزار جانبی دیگه.

----------


## MMSHFE

> میتونید بحث فایل های یکسان در یک سرور و حتی دانلود فایلهای غیر تکراری با md5 کد اون فایل و تو این پروژه لحاظ کرد فک کنم ایده خوبی باشه آقای شهرکی


 بله ممنون. ایده خوبیه.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

من مدتیه دوست دارم سکوت کنم و از یک بزرگی مثل آقای شهرکی یا دیگر دوستان از تجربیات بشنوم....فقط بشنوم و تو ذهنم فکرای بی ثمر و با یک خودکار قرمز خط خطی کنم ! 
کاش در ماه یکبار یک همایش داشتیم در هر شهر...یک کنفرانس برای برنامه نویسان php به خودا هم سفره هم یک روز علمی می سازیم هم پیشرفت داریم تو کارامون !

----------


## ravand

> کاش در ماه یکبار یک همایش داشتیم در هر شهر...یک کنفرانس برای برنامه نویسان php به خودا هم سفره هم یک روز علمی می سازیم هم پیشرفت داریم تو کارامون !


منم باهات موافقم مهرداد.
ولی یه کار دیگه ام میشه کرد. هر کدومون کلی اطلاعات داریم . اگه همه ی ما هر کدوم در ماه بخشی از اون چیز هایی که یاد گرفتیم رو بذاریم روی سایتمون یا یه کتاب چند صفحه اش کنیم کلی ارزش داره. با اینکار هم به خودمون کمک میکنیم هم به دیگران . اینطوری چند روز کارمون پیش میره. مثلا من خودم خیلی وقت ها خیلی مشکلات پیش پاافتاده حتی برام پیش میاد که خیلی وقت میبره تا به جوابم برسم. ولی با اینکار کلی کارمون پیش میره. این میشه یه تبادل اطلاعات. 
الانم دارم همین کار رو میکنم و دارم مطالبی که یاد گرفتم رو دسته بندی میکنم تا یه کتابش کنم.
یه پیشنهاد دیگه ام دارم . اگه یکی بیاد یه اتاق چت راه اندازی کنه و برنامه نویسا رو دور هم جمع کنه خیلی خوب میشه می تونیم دور هم جمع بشیم و کلی از اطلاعات همدیگه استفاده کنیم. این خودش میشه یه کنفرانس .

----------


## joker

> من کاری به سوابق کاریتون ندارم. روی صحبتم با نگاهی هست که به شغلتون دارین. خوبه سبزی فروش هم همیشه بناله که این چه شغلیه من دارم؟ همش دستهام کثیفه؟ همیشه در معرض وبا هستم؟ یا پزشک همیشه گلایه داشته باشه که هیچوقت آدم سالم سراغ من نمیاد؟ همیشه با مریضی و آه و ناله و درد و رنج مردم سروکار دارم؟
> بالأخره هر شغلی یکسری مشکلات خاص خودش را داره. توی همون پزشکی چند مورد میخواین براتون مثال بزنم که مریض رو توی اتاق عمل به راحتی آب خوردن کشته و چند ماه بعدش هم جایزه پزشک نمونه سال رو گرفته؟
> شورای عالی انفورماتیک و... که گفتین همش درست ولی این باعث نمیشه دست از این شغل بکشیم. مزه اصلی این شغل هم همین دردسرهاش هست. باور کنید شعار نمیدم ولی اگه همه چیز OK باشه که برنامه نویس شدن و برنامه نویس موندن دیگه هنر نیست. مشکلتون با شورای عالی انفورماتیک چیه؟ اینکه به خیلیها با پارتی مجوز دادن؟ این درست ولی اگه ضوابطشون رو رعایت کنید، باور کنید با پارتی نمیتونن جلوی مجوزتون رو بگیرن. منظورم اینه که همه جا پارتی بازی هست ولی بعنوان راه حلی برای دورزدن قوانین برای گرفتن مجوز نه لغو مجوز کسی که قوانین رو کاملاً رعایت کرده.
> حق و حقوق برنامه نویس هم دقیقاً بستگی به تخصصش داره. مثلاً من خودم میخواستم توی یک شرکت قرارداد ببندم، قبلش خودم رو بهشون ثابت کردم و بعد، قیمت قرارداد رو خودم گفتم. کسی که منتظره بقیه براش قیمت تعیین کنن، ببخشین البته، بنظرم برنامه نویس نیست. کدنویسه.
> شعور مشتری هم (که البته زیاد از کاربرد کلمه شعور در این مورد خوشم نمیاد) کاملاً بستگی به سوادش از کامپیوتر داره و وقتی یکی چیزی از کامپیوتر نمیدونه، نباید هم انتظار داشته باشین منظورتون رو از فرم و API و... بدونه. درست مثل اون مریضی که رفت پیش دکتر و دکتر گفت مشکلت چیه؟ گفت اگه میدونستم که پیش تو نمیومدم. حالا دکتر باید بگه این چه شغلیه که من دارم یا عجب مریض بیشعوری هستی؟!
> مناقصه و رانت و پارتی بازی رو هم باور کنید توی همون سبزی فروشی هم داریم.
> بهتره بجای آیه یأس خوندن، کمی به رفتار خودمون که باعث شده جایگاهمون اون چیزی که انتظار داشتیم نباشه، فکر کنیم.


اون سوابق را براي اين گفتم ببينيد كه فكر نكنيد تازه از راه رسيدم و تا به اين ساعت درآمدم از راه كاري غير از نرم افزار بوده ....
هرشغلي يكسري سختي داره ولي *نسبت سختي به درآمد* را ميتونيد ملاك قرار بدين  ( بحث مورد نظر فعلي ) ، برنامه نويسي در ايران شغل با صرفه اي نيست !
شما ميگي هست خب خوش بحالت :) هركي از دوستان ميخواد پولدار باشه ، آدرس و تلفنت را بده بهش بياد پيشت كار كنه ;)


همون پزشكي ، شما يه ويزيت دكتر متخصص برويد راحت 10-20 هزارتومن براي 5 دقيقه معاينه ميسرفيد ،  براي يه برنامه نويس ماهي چقدر حقوق در نظر داريد؟ 2 ميليون تومن خوبه ؟ ( به فرض دادن 2 ميليون يه حساب ساده بكنيد بدون حساب جمعه ها يك ساعت كار 9 الي 10 هزارتومن ميشه ) مقايسه كنيد با هر 5 دقيقه 10 هزارتومن.
وضعتون بهتر باشه شركت از خودتون باشه ، هزينه توليد يك نرم افزار را چطوري محاسبه ميكنيد براي فروش ، اونم توي اين بازار كه خريد نرم افزار *آخريــــن اولويت* هست براي ملته با شعور ؟ ( البته اين روزها يه كم وضع بهتر شده و راحت تر درك ميكنند كه يك نرم افزار چقدر ميتونه توي كاهش هزينه ها و وقت بهشون كمك كنه ولي هنوزم فرهنگسازي براي اين جماعت خيلي جاي كار داره....)

اگر هم خيلي اهل قانون باشيد و رعايت كنيد   هزينه بيمه و عيدي و سنوات ، حق مسكن كارمندها هم آخر سال را كه كسر كنيد ، از درآمد خالصتون راحت 25% ماليات برداشت ميكنند ، البته بابتش چه خدماتي ميدن را هم ديگه خودتون بهتر ميدونيد.

براي يك سبزي فروش در بدترين حالت سرسال كمتر از 1ميليون تومن ماليات ميبرن.

مشكلي با شوراي عالي انفورماتيك ندارم ;) اصلا يه مدتيه باهاشون ديگه هيــــچ كاري ندارم ، ولي رفرنس بيسوادي كسي ازم خواست ارجاعش ميدم به شوراي عالي انفورماتيك. ( داستانش طولانيه )
در مورد مشتري، درسته نميدونه api چيه ، ولي ميدونه سفارش يه نرم افزار كه ميده يعني چي لازم داره بهش تحويل داده بشه ، شما در صنعت نرم افزارهاي سفارشي ( نه پكيج هاي آماده ) هيچوقت همه پولت را قبل از تحويل نهايي نرم افزار نميتوني بگيري.... اگه تو عمرت برنامه نوشته باشي حتما خوب ميدوني كه هرچدر هم تحليل كرده باشي تازه  موقع تحويل چقدر اوردهاي ord هاي جديد داري كه اگر هم انجام ندي متهم ميشي به تحويل يك نرم افزار بي خاصيت...اينجا ديگه واقعا مشتري با درك و فهمي ميخواد كه بفهمه بابا چيزي كه روز اول گفته با اين چيزي كه حالا يادش افتاده ميخواد چقدر تفاوت داره و الي آخر....
و اما در آخر يك مورد روش كه بشه پارتي بازي كرد توي سبزي فروشي را ميشه مثال بزنيد ؟ :) چون ميخوام برم تو اين شغل ، گفتم ياد بگيرم كجاش ميشه پارتي بازي كرد ، مثلا بگم دو تا گوني جعفري اعلا از اون خوباش كه توي پستو قايم كردي بده ميخوام ببرم مغازه بفروشم؟ خب ببينم جنسش خوب نيست راحت نميخرم توي ميدون ميوه و تره بار هزارتا فروشنده هست . مجبور نيستم هزار جور رشوه بدم و دم اينو اونا ببينم كه محصول من را به يك محصول درپيت سفارش شده توسط اقاي ايكس ترجيح بدن بخرن.
توي صنعت توليد نرم افزار شما فروشنده  محصولي هستي كه براي پول دراوردن ازش نه يك روزه ، بلكه ماهها و شايد هم سالها نياز به تبليغ و سفارش و پارتي بازي خواهي داشت 

اينها همه مشكلاتيه كه توي اون مدل شغلها ( دلالي ها ) كه به عنوان مثال در اين مورد سبزي فروشي بود ، اصلا وجود نداره.

----------


## Yuness Mehdian

با تشکر از دوستان بخصوص جناب شهرکی که صادقانه در آمد و ایده هاشون رو مطرح میکنن واسه ماها که تجربمون کمتره . در تکمیل حرفهای دوستان و مخالفت با اون دوستمون که میگن سبزی فروشی بهتر از برنامه نویسیه، یه نگاهی به اینجا یا اینجا بندازید، تو این بازار که همه میشناسنش ایده های خیلی زیادی رو پیاده کردن که شاخ غول نشکستن ، طرف نشسته تو خونش و یک کد مفید نوشته و به برنامه نویس های دیگه میفروشه، از کارهای اون ور آبی که بگذریم به نظر من تو همین ایران خودمون هم به اندازه ی کل عقب موندگیمون از بازار IT جای کار هست، و کلی ایده و طرح پیاده نشده هست که میتونه یک برنامه نویس رو به درآمد تخیلی برسونه . یه جایی نوشته بود دلیل موفقیت داشتن ایده های آنچنانی نیست بلکه پیاده کردنشونه و تازه اگه ایده ای هم نباشه خیلی ها هستن یک ایده رو خراب میکنن و بد پیادش میکنن میشه با اونا رقابت کرد پس اجرای خوب هم خیلی مهمه . به امید موفقیت برای همه ی برنامه نویسهای با استعداد ایرانی

----------


## MMSHFE

واقعاً نمیدونم بعضیها با این طرز تفکری که درباره برنامه نویسی دارن، هنوز که هنوزه توی سایت برنامه نویس چیکار میکنن و اصلاً چرا تا حالا این رشته رو کنار نگذاشتن؟ خوب دوست عزیز شما که اینهمه گله دارین از برنامه نویسی، بگذارینش کنار دیگه. اینجوری میدون برای کسانی که علاقه دارن هم بازتر میشه. جداً میگم. آخه دلایل رو خودتون ببینید:



> اون سوابق را براي اين گفتم ببينيد كه فكر نكنيد تازه از راه رسيدم و تا به اين ساعت درآمدم از راه كاري غير از نرم افزار بوده ....
> هرشغلي يكسري سختي داره ولي *نسبت سختي به درآمد* را ميتونيد ملاك قرار بدين  ( بحث مورد نظر فعلي ) ، برنامه نويسي در ايران شغل با صرفه اي نيست !
> شما ميگي هست خب خوش بحالت :) هركي از دوستان ميخواد پولدار باشه ، آدرس و تلفنت را بده بهش بياد پيشت كار كنه ;)


شما که اینکاره هستین، بد نیست بدونید مشاغل خیلی سخت تری مثل کار توی معدن و کار بانک و... هم هست. بعلاوه توی همین صنعت نرم افزار، شاخه ای به اسم تولید Game وجود داره با درآمدهای میلیاردی. توی همین ایران هم میلیونرهایی که از راه ساخت Game به اینجا رسیدن، دارن کم کم پیدا میشن. بد نیست نگاهی به پروژه هایی مثل گرشاسپ و... داشته باشین. ازطرفی بازیهای تحت وب هم داره جای خودش رو حسابی باز میکنه. قبلاً هم گفتم، اگه برنامه نویس باشین نه کدنویس، با نوشتن برنامه های خلاقانه، خیلی بیشتر از سختی کارتون، درآمد کسب خواهید کرد.



> همون پزشكي ، شما يه ويزيت دكتر متخصص برويد راحت 10-20 هزارتومن براي 5  دقيقه معاينه ميسرفيد ،  براي يه برنامه نويس ماهي چقدر حقوق در نظر داريد؟  2 ميليون تومن خوبه ؟ ( به فرض دادن 2 ميليون يه حساب ساده بكنيد بدون  حساب جمعه ها يك ساعت كار 9 الي 10 هزارتومن ميشه ) مقايسه كنيد با هر 5  دقيقه 10 هزارتومن.


به این هم فکر میکنید که یک پزشک همیشه با جان مردم سروکار داره و یک تشخیص اشتباه ممکنه تا آخر عمر عذاب وجدان کشتن یک نفر رو به دنبال داشته باشه؟ به این فکر کردین که اون پزشک غیر از دوران تحصیلش، 12-13 سال هم بعدش درس خونده تا تخصص گرفته؟ نگاهی به هزینه تجهیزات دندانپزشکی انداختین و اون رو با قیمت لوازم و ملزومات برنامه نویسی (یک PC نسل دایناسورها هم برای این کار - Web Development - کافیه) انداختین؟



> وضعتون بهتر باشه شركت از خودتون باشه ، هزينه توليد يك نرم افزار را چطوري  محاسبه ميكنيد براي فروش ، اونم توي اين بازار كه خريد نرم افزار *آخريــــن اولويت*  هست براي ملته با شعور ؟ ( البته اين روزها يه كم وضع بهتر شده و راحت تر  درك ميكنند كه يك نرم افزار چقدر ميتونه توي كاهش هزينه ها و وقت بهشون كمك  كنه ولي هنوزم فرهنگسازي براي اين جماعت خيلي جاي كار داره....)


این مورد رو قبول دارم ولی بهرحال اوضاع داره بهتر میشه و اگه پشتیبانی خوبی ارائه بدین، خیلی راحت متقاعد میشن که بهتره نرم افزار رو بخرن نه اینکه کپی کنن.



> اگر هم خيلي اهل قانون باشيد و رعايت كنيد   هزينه بيمه و عيدي و سنوات ،  حق مسكن كارمندها هم آخر سال را كه كسر كنيد ، از درآمد خالصتون راحت 25%  ماليات برداشت ميكنند ، البته بابتش چه خدماتي ميدن را هم ديگه خودتون بهتر  ميدونيد.
> براي يك سبزي فروش در بدترين حالت سرسال كمتر از 1ميليون تومن ماليات ميبرن.


اینکه نشد دلیل، در عوض یک برنامه نویس واقعی میتونه درطول یکسال چندین برابر سبزی فروش درآمد داشته باشه. حتماً میدونید که مالیات شامل درآمد ناشی از پشتیبانی و... نمیشه.



> مشكلي با شوراي عالي انفورماتيك ندارم ;) اصلا يه مدتيه باهاشون ديگه  هيــــچ كاري ندارم ، ولي رفرنس بيسوادي كسي ازم خواست ارجاعش ميدم به  شوراي عالي انفورماتيك. ( داستانش طولانيه )


همه جا خوب و خراب داره. توی نظام پزشکی، رئیس بدون سواد پزشکی نداریم؟ توی همون صنف سبزیجات و صیفی جات، مسئولی نداریم که فرق تره و پیازچه رو نمیدونه؟



> در مورد مشتري، درسته نميدونه api چيه ، ولي ميدونه سفارش يه نرم افزار كه  ميده يعني چي لازم داره بهش تحويل داده بشه ، شما در صنعت نرم افزارهاي  سفارشي ( نه پكيج هاي آماده ) هيچوقت همه پولت را قبل از تحويل نهايي نرم  افزار نميتوني بگيري.... اگه تو عمرت برنامه نوشته باشي حتما خوب ميدوني كه  هرچدر هم تحليل كرده باشي تازه  موقع تحويل چقدر اوردهاي ord هاي جديد  داري كه اگر هم انجام ندي متهم ميشي به تحويل يك نرم افزار بي  خاصيت...اينجا ديگه واقعا مشتري با درك و فهمي ميخواد كه بفهمه بابا چيزي  كه روز اول گفته با اين چيزي كه حالا يادش افتاده ميخواد چقدر تفاوت داره و  الي آخر....


این دیگه برمیگرده به مهارت و تخصص و مدیریت و به اصطلاح عامیانه، زبونریزی شما که بتونید مشتری رو متقاعد کنید که داره یه سفارش جدید میده یا نه. این عدم توانایی رو به حساب مشکلات کاری یا نفهمی مشتری نگذارین. اتفاقاً مشتریهایی که اینجوری آخر کار دارن حرف رو عوض میکنن، خوب میفهمن دارن چیکار میکنن. اون کسی که درمقابل این خواسته ها تسلیم بشه و نتونه اونها رو به سمت قرارداد جدید بکشونه، ضعف مدیریت داره.



> و اما در آخر يك مورد روش كه بشه پارتي بازي كرد توي سبزي فروشي را ميشه  مثال بزنيد ؟ :) چون ميخوام برم تو اين شغل ، گفتم ياد بگيرم كجاش ميشه  پارتي بازي كرد ، مثلا بگم دو تا گوني جعفري اعلا از اون خوباش كه توي پستو  قايم كردي بده ميخوام ببرم مغازه بفروشم؟ خب ببينم جنسش خوب نيست راحت  نميخرم توي ميدون ميوه و تره بار هزارتا فروشنده هست . مجبور نيستم هزار  جور رشوه بدم و دم اينو اونا ببينم كه محصول من را به يك محصول درپيت سفارش  شده توسط اقاي ايكس ترجيح بدن بخرن.
> توي صنعت توليد نرم افزار شما فروشنده  محصولي هستي كه براي پول دراوردن  ازش نه يك روزه ، بلكه ماهها و شايد هم سالها نياز به تبليغ و سفارش و  پارتي بازي خواهي داشت 
> اينها همه مشكلاتيه كه توي اون مدل شغلها ( دلالي ها ) كه به عنوان مثال در اين مورد سبزي فروشي بود ، اصلا وجود نداره.


توی سبزی فروشی هم بجاش پارتی بازی لازمه. مثلاً عوارضی که برای ملک شما میخوان درنظر بگیرن توی شهرداری پارتی میخواد، گرفتن مجوز با توجه به آلودگیهای زیاد سبزیجات در این اواخر پارتی میخواد، لغو نشدن مجوز شما بخاطر گیرهای الکی اداره بهداشت پارتی میخواد، توی جمعه بازار و سایر بازارهای فصلی و دوره ای گیرآوردن جای خوب برای بساط چیدن پارتی میخواد و... حتی توی همون خرید از میدون میوه و تره بار هم اگه یه زمانی رفتین توی این کار خواهید دید که گیرآوردن سبزی تازه و خوب اونم اول صبح که بتونید راحت تا ظهر سود خوبی داشته باشین، اون هم پارتی میخواد وگرنه مافیاهایی توی این بازارها شکل گرفتن که اگه نتونید واردشون بشین، تا آخر روزتون فقط باید سبزی خورش بفروشین نه سبزی خوردن. اینها رو گفتم چون خبر دارم از اوضاعشون چون برادرم کارمند شهرداری توی همین بخش مدیریت بازارها و بازارچه های شهری و منطقه ای هست.

----------


## ravand

به نظرم من برنامه نویسی و طراحی سایت بهترین شغله. ما که توی کار برق بودیم همه اش باید با مشتری سر و کله می زدیم . یه سال بیشتره توی این مسکن مهر توی سرما و توی گرما جون کندم و کار کردم حقم رو خوردن . نمیدونید توی اوج سرما کار کردن یعنی چی ؟ نمیدونید توی اوج گرما توی ماه رمضان که روزه هستی کار کردن یعنی چی؟ اونا هیچی بالا رفتن از برجک 22 متری  :قهقهه:  وقتی یه برنامه نویس با تجربه باشی راحت پشت سیستم میشینی درسته چشای ادم یه کم درد میگیره ولی از اون سرما و گرما که بهتره. میتونی یه فروشگاه راه اندازی کنی . تازگی هم که دولت حمایت کرده نشان اعتماد و این چیزا امده . اینطوری مشتری راحت تر میاد ازت خرید میکنه و حتی قبل از اینکه محصول به دستش برسه پولو میگیری. اگه روی پروژه های بزرگم کار کنی برای خودت کار کنی دیگه استرسم نداری فردا به مشتری تحویل بدی میتونی برای خودت یه چیزی بسازی که بازدیدش زیاد بشه و تبلیغ بگیری و .. این کارا. یا یه چیزی از قبل نوشته باشی و صد بار به مشتری های مختلف بفروشی.

----------


## joker

> واقعاً نمیدونم بعضیها با این طرز تفکری که درباره برنامه نویسی دارن، هنوز که هنوزه توی سایت برنامه نویس چیکار میکنن و اصلاً چرا تا حالا این رشته رو کنار نگذاشتن؟ خوب دوست عزیز شما که اینهمه گله دارین از برنامه نویسی، بگذارینش کنار دیگه. اینجوری میدون برای کسانی که علاقه دارن هم بازتر میشه. جداً میگم. آخه دلایل رو خودتون ببینید:


خب بهت حق ميدم تاريخ عضويت منو ميبيني و به خودت ميگي اين يارو ديونه چطور 10 ساله تو اين سايته لاگين ميشه با اين دل پري كه داره....
اينكه هنوز اينجام چون چاره ديگه اي ندارم ،  15-16 ساله شغلم اينه .
قسم ميخورم برميگشتم به اون سالها يه شغل ديگه انتخاب ميكردم.
روي حرفم با كسانيه كه تازه ميخوان وارد اين رشته بشن ، به نظر من وارد نشن.




> شما که اینکاره هستین، بد نیست بدونید مشاغل خیلی سخت تری مثل کار توی معدن و کار بانک و... هم هست. بعلاوه توی همین صنعت نرم افزار، شاخه ای به اسم تولید Game وجود داره با درآمدهای میلیاردی. توی همین ایران هم میلیونرهایی که از راه ساخت Game به اینجا رسیدن، دارن کم کم پیدا میشن. بد نیست نگاهی به پروژه هایی مثل گرشاسپ و... داشته باشین. ازطرفی بازیهای تحت وب هم داره جای خودش رو حسابی باز میکنه. قبلاً هم گفتم، اگه برنامه نویس باشین نه کدنویس، با نوشتن برنامه های خلاقانه، خیلی بیشتر از سختی کارتون، درآمد کسب خواهید کرد.


خلاقيت و درآمد از روشهاي فكر بكر جاي خود داره . كسي منكر موارد استثناء نيست ، همونطور كه يك سايت توي دنيا ميشه فيسبوك. يكي ميشه بيل گيتس ، توي گيم يكي ميشه گارنا ، ولي در موارد عمومي اين مثال زدنها فقط براي دلخوشيه.
محض اطلاعت من يكي لااقل خودمو كد نويس نميدونم ، تا الانم هركاري كردم يه سيستم خاص و مستقل بوده كه زمين تا آسمون با پروژه قبلي از همه نظر فرق ميكرده ، هيچوقت هم روي يك سيستم عمرمو نزاشتم ، هميشه يه چيز جديد با روش جديد .... 




> به این هم فکر میکنید که یک پزشک همیشه با جان مردم سروکار داره و یک تشخیص اشتباه ممکنه تا آخر عمر عذاب وجدان کشتن یک نفر رو به دنبال داشته باشه؟ به این فکر کردین که اون پزشک غیر از دوران تحصیلش، 12-13 سال هم بعدش درس خونده تا تخصص گرفته؟ نگاهی به هزینه تجهیزات دندانپزشکی انداختین و اون رو با قیمت لوازم و ملزومات برنامه نویسی (یک PC نسل دایناسورها هم برای این کار - Web Development - کافیه) انداختین؟


نه والا ، من چندتا پزشك پوست بهت معرفي كنم كه مريضهاشون نه ميميرن نه خوب ميشن :)
يه پزشك با 13 سال تجربه را ميزارم كنار خودم با 17 سال تجربه. يه نگاه ميكنم به وضعيت اين دوتا شغل ،
جواب  براي من كه مشخصه.




> همه جا خوب و خراب داره. توی نظام پزشکی، رئیس بدون سواد پزشکی نداریم؟ توی همون صنف سبزیجات و صیفی جات، مسئولی نداریم که فرق تره و پیازچه رو نمیدونه؟


همه جا داريم . ولي خدائيش اين ديگه خيلي ظلمه توي اين سازمان هم هنوز آدم بيسواد در حد اينكه ندونه ويروس چيه ! پيدا بشه... ( لازم دونستي داستانشو بگم چه اتفاقاتي براي يه ثبت ساده نرم افزار برام افتاده




> این دیگه برمیگرده به مهارت و تخصص و مدیریت و به اصطلاح عامیانه، زبونریزی شما که بتونید مشتری رو متقاعد کنید که داره یه سفارش جدید میده یا نه. این عدم توانایی رو به حساب مشکلات کاری یا نفهمی مشتری نگذارین. اتفاقاً مشتریهایی که اینجوری آخر کار دارن حرف رو عوض میکنن، خوب میفهمن دارن چیکار میکنن. اون کسی که درمقابل این خواسته ها تسلیم بشه و نتونه اونها رو به سمت قرارداد جدید بکشونه، ضعف مدیریت داره.


باور كن خيلياشون واقع نميفهمن و درك نميكنن. حق هم دارند ، چون نميدونن مراحل توليد يك نرم افزار چيه.
اگه به جاي برنامه نويسي ، زبون ريز هم باشيم ، باز هم ترجيح با يه شغل دلاليه نه يك شغل توليدي .
دلالي نه گارانتي داره نه دردسر پشتيباني . نرم افزار خيلي دردسر داره




> توی سبزی فروشی هم بجاش پارتی بازی لازمه. مثلاً عوارضی که برای ملک شما میخوان درنظر بگیرن توی شهرداری پارتی میخواد، گرفتن مجوز با توجه به آلودگیهای زیاد سبزیجات در این اواخر پارتی میخواد، لغو نشدن مجوز شما بخاطر گیرهای الکی اداره بهداشت پارتی میخواد......


هيچي نميخواد :) همونطور كه ثبت يه شركت نرم افزاري هيچي نميخواد جز يك هفته وقت و 40-50 هزارتومن پول نقد بيا يه سبزي فروشي بزنيم ببين ، يه آزمايش ميري ميدي كه انگل و بيماري عفوني نداشته باشي ، ميرررره تا 6 ماه بعد....




> اینکه نشد دلیل، در عوض یک برنامه نویس واقعی میتونه درطول یکسال چندین برابر سبزی فروش درآمد داشته باشه. حتماً میدونید که مالیات شامل درآمد ناشی از پشتیبانی و... نمیشه.


جدا" نه نميدونستم قانون عوض شده  :لبخند گشاده!: 
معلومه دستت تو كار نيست  آ :)
شما " قانونا" براي هر خدمات يا فروشي كه انجام ميدي بايد فاكتور صادر كني ، 
اتفاقا فاكتورهاي خدماتي بر خلاف فاكتور فروش ، درجا 3درصد ماليات تكليفي ازت كم ميكنن ( اگه طرف حسابت شخص حقوقي باشه )
كتاب قانون تجارت  را مطالعه بفرمائيد.
يا اگه بهش دسترسي نداري مستقيم اين فايل را ببين ( سايت رسمي ماليات بر ارزش افزوده )
http://vat.ir/Assets/PDF/Invoice_Instruction.pdf
بعد بهم بگو شما چطوري حق العمل دريافت پشتيباني را جزو *خدمات* نمياري. !!!

----------


## facefeed

سلام ، منم به عنوان عضو کوچکی از جامعه برنامه نویسان، به عنوان یه کد نویس لازم دونستم یه نکاتی رو عرض کنم :

چند وقتی هست که این تاپبک رو دنبال میکنم و نیاز ندیدم که چیزی بگم و فقط از تجربیات باقی دوستان خواستم استفاده کنم ، اما فقط امشب خواستم چیز هایی که برای خودم جالب و خوشایند بود رو بگم شاید برای بقیه مفید باشه

من از سال 86 وارد بازار کامپیوتر شدم، زمانی که 16 سال داشتم، الان 21 سالمه و دارم وارد 22 سالگی میشم.. از سال 89 شروع کردم به یادگرفتن زبان های طراحی وب و طبق تحقیق هایی که کردم PHP رو انتخاب کردم، کل پس اندازی که تو این مدت 5 سال از کار در بازار کامپیوتر تونستم جمع کنم و الان تو دسترسم هست 2 میلیونه ولی فقط برای یه پروژه شبکه اجتماعی فارسی 3 میلیون پول اومد دستم! منتظر یه فرصتی هستم که وقتمو فقط بزارم برای برنامه نویسی ، واقعا فکر آدم راحت تره توی این کار..

به نظرم هر کاری باید سختی خودشو داشته باشه ، در واقع کاری که توش سختی نباشه اصلا کار نیست! و به قول جناب شهرکی رمز موفقیت توی خاص بودنه، از سیستم Sharetronix برای شبکه اجتماعی خودم ستفاده میکردم و به دلیل فشاری که روی سرور میاورد مجبور شدم با Jcow کار کنم و بعدش به ذهنم رسید که خودم روش کار کنم ، خدا رو شکر نوشتم و وقتی مشتری اومد و کار منو دید و با بقیه سیستم ها مقایسه کرد کار منو پسندید ، از بابت پشتیبانی هم خیالش راحته

از جناب آقای شهرکی هم بابت مطالب و توصیه های مفید و عالی که خیلی راحت در اختیار ما قرار میدن واقعا ممنونم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سعی کنیم اگه جلومون یک دره بزرگ دیدیم به فکر ساختن پل باشیم....اگه هم توان اونو نداریم.از پل ساخته شده دیگران عبور کنیم...اگه بازم مشکل داشتیم بین راه تو عبور از پل دقیقا وسط وسطش ایست کنید...و از پل بپرید پایین....قول میدم نفر اول باشم که براتون فاتحه میخونم .... 

هرکسی تاان اشتباهات خودش و میده نه اینکه راه مشکل داشته باشه ! اون انتخاب راه هست که اشتباه میباشد !!!

----------


## MMSHFE

آقا جان چرا بحث بیهوده کنیم؟ کم تاپیک داریم که جنگ توش راه افتاده؟ خلاصه صحبت شما اینه که کار تولید نرم افزار بدرد نمیخوره مگه اینکه کار خاص و ایده نو باشه. خلاصه حرف من هم اینه که کار تولید نرم افزار بدرد میخوره ولی اگه کار خاص و ایده نو باشه خیلی بهتر و بیشتر بدرد میخوره. پس نقطه مشترکمون اینه:
اگه ایده خاص و نو و توانایی اجرای اون رو دارین، وارد این حرفه بشین وگرنه کدهای تکراری زیاده، اونم رایگان!
والسلام
راستی، درمورد بحث پشتیبانی هم که گفتین چطور جزو خدمات محسوب نمیکنم هم باید بگم که برای پشتیبانی بعد از سال اول که رایگانه، قرارداد جداگانه میبندم و درقالب نگهداری و اصلاح امکانات موجود و تطبیق با شرایط جدید، فاکتور میدم نه رسماً به اسم پشتیبانی. بعلاوه مثل کارت شارژ که همون اولش مالیاتی که باید بدن رو از جیب من و شما کم میکنن، من هم مبلغ مالیات رو به فاکتور اضافه میکنم. توصیه میکنم شما هم همین کار رو انجام بدین. چون در قالب قرارداد ذکر میشه، قانونی هم هست. مطمئن باشین.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

آقای شهرکی در مورد پشتیبانی بیشتر توضیح بدید
یک مثال واقعی بزنید لطفا
شما قرارداد ها شما رسمی هست ؟ یعنی شرکت دارین ؟ مالیات گفتید میخوره روش + روش های پرداخت + اصلا نمونه قرار داد خودتون + پیش چرداخت + خیلی شفاف بشه ممنون اخه من اطلاعات تجربی دارم و همیشه تو این موضوح شکست میخورم
مثلا قیمت پشتیبانی دیگه تو پروژ] هام معنی نداره تو سال دوم و با من پول میدن که مگه چیکار میخوای کنی؟؟ منم میگم هاست و شارژ میکنم براتون سال به سال با پ.ل خودتون اگه سورس مشکل داشت دیگه درست نمیکنم چون قرارداد پشتیبانی نداریم با شما...

----------


## imanitc

قبلا هم گفتم بايد يه صنفي ،تشکلي چيزي تشکيل بديم تا از حقوق  ما برنامه نويسان دفاع کنه و بتونيم حق واقعي مون از کارفرما يا مشتري بگيريم اين طور که ما الان کا ر ميکنيم  يه ريسک خيلي زياد ي داره بايد يه فکر اساسي بکنيم

----------


## MMSHFE

> آقای شهرکی در مورد پشتیبانی بیشتر توضیح بدید
> یک مثال واقعی بزنید لطفاً


کلاً بحث پشتیبانی اینطوره که شما یک نرم افزاری رو به یک نفر میفروشین مثلاً X تومان و بعد میگین به ازای هر سال پشتیبانی (به جز سال اول)، Y تومان دیگه میگیرم تا مشکلات موجود در طراحی رو اگه بعداً پیدا شد، رفع کنم. سال اول رایگانه ولی اگه توی اون یک سال مشکلی پیدا نشد و مشتری هم هزینه پشتیبانی نداد، مشکلاتی که در سالهای بعد پیش میاد برعهده شما نیست چون یکسال وقت داشته مشکلات رو پیدا کنه. البته مشکلاتی که میگم، منظور فقط مشکلات در کدنویسی موجود هست (Bug) و اضافه کردن امکانات جدید یا حذف امکانات موجود درصورتی که به سایر بخشها مربوط باشه و نیاز به بازنویسی اونها ایجاد کنه، قرارداد جداگانه خواهد داشت. حالا این وسط اگه برنامه رو خوب نوشته باشین و مشکلی توی کدنویسی نباشه، عملاً پول پشتیبانی یک درآمد ثابت و بی دردسر برای شما خواهد شد. فرض کنید یک CMS رو 1 میلیون تومان به 100 نفر میفروشین و بعد از اون سالانه 100 هزار تومان بابت پشتیبانی میگیرین. اینطوری از سال دوم به بعد، هر سال 10 میلیون تومان درآمد ثابت بدون نیاز به کدنویسی خواهید داشت.



> شما قرارداد ها شما رسمی هست ؟ یعنی شرکت دارین ؟ مالیات گفتید میخوره روش + روش های پرداخت + اصلا نمونه قرار داد خودتون + پیش پرداخت + خیلی شفاف بشه ممنون اخه من اطلاعات تجربی دارم و همیشه تو این موضوح شکست میخورم
> مثلا قیمت پشتیبانی دیگه تو پروژه هام معنی نداره تو سال دوم و با من پول میدن که مگه چیکار میخوای کنی؟؟ منم میگم هاست و شارژ میکنم براتون سال به سال با پ.ل خودتون اگه سورس مشکل داشت دیگه درست نمیکنم چون قرارداد پشتیبانی نداریم با شما...


نمونه قرارداد شرکت رو میگذارم ببینید.

----------


## e601

> نمونه قرارداد شرکت رو میگذارم ببینید.


دستمریزاد دارید آقای شهرکی. دیدم فقط زدن دکمه تشکر کافی نیست باید یه پست هم داد !
واقعا حضور افرادی مثل جناب شهرکی در این سایت غنیمته. خداوکیلی کی میاد به این راحتی اطلاعات شخصی-کاری خودش رو در اختیار همه قرار بده؟!

خداوکیلی خیلی کاربر خیر رسونی هستن ایشون.
اون تاپیک آموزش php شون رو که اکثرا فکر کنم مطالعه کردن. چقدر زیبا و مرتب یه جزوه آموزشی مفید رو آماده کردن ! تازه اگه دقت کرده باشین اکثر پستهایی که ایشون در قالب نمونه کد ، سایر اعضا رو راهنمایی کردن ، کدهاشون خیلی تر و تمیز با رعایت اصول برنامه نویسی و حتی رعایت کامل تو رفتگی ها و ... ارائه شده.

خوب یه همچین آدمی معلومه که خیلی شیک و تمیز در یک چارچوب سالم درآمد خوبی هم از شغل برنامه نویسی داره و پروژه هایی هم که اجرا میکنه مطمئنا پروژه های قابلی هستن.

امیدوارم همه دوستان دکمه تشکر از ایشون رو یادشون نره....

----------


## joker

> آقا جان چرا بحث بیهوده کنیم؟ کم تاپیک داریم که جنگ توش راه افتاده؟ خلاصه صحبت شما اینه که کار تولید نرم افزار بدرد نمیخوره مگه اینکه کار خاص و ایده نو باشه. خلاصه حرف من هم اینه که کار تولید نرم افزار بدرد میخوره ولی اگه کار خاص و ایده نو باشه خیلی بهتر و بیشتر بدرد میخوره. پس نقطه مشترکمون اینه:
> اگه ایده خاص و نو و توانایی اجرای اون رو دارین، وارد این حرفه بشین وگرنه کدهای تکراری زیاده، اونم رایگان!
> والسلام
> راستی، درمورد بحث پشتیبانی هم که گفتین چطور جزو خدمات محسوب نمیکنم هم باید بگم که برای پشتیبانی بعد از سال اول که رایگانه، قرارداد جداگانه میبندم و درقالب نگهداری و اصلاح امکانات موجود و تطبیق با شرایط جدید، *فاکتور میدم نه رسماً به اسم پشتیبانی*. بعلاوه مثل کارت شارژ که همون اولش مالیاتی که باید بدن رو از جیب من و شما کم میکنن، من هم مبلغ مالیات رو به فاکتور اضافه میکنم. توصیه میکنم شما هم همین کار رو انجام بدین. چون در قالب قرارداد ذکر میشه، قانونی هم هست. مطمئن باشین.


نه اقا دعوا چيه  :قلب: 
در مورد ايده هاي خاص و نو هم همون بحث آمار و احتمال را بازم ميگم ، يكي ميشه فيس بوك . در آمد آنچناني ، 
در مواردي كه مربوط به شغل روزمره هست و به اصطلاح منبع درآمد. روي اين شغل ( نرم افزار) حسابي كه بشه گفت به نسبت كاركرد و دردسرش هست ، نه به صرفه هست الان نه درآمد دائمي.
براي تصميم درست در مورد كسي كه ميخواد وارد اين شغل بشه بهتره ، موارد استثناء را از حالتهاي عمومي جدا كنيد.

اما موارد قانوني
موارد قانوني را براتون بگم كه ايشالا با اداره دارايي به مشكل بر نخورد و اگه خداي ناكرده به مشكل برخوريد حتي ممكنه ماليات علي الراس براتون ببرن كه  مبلغي حدود 50 ميليون تومن ميشه.
به حرف منم اكتفا نكنيد ، فكر كنيد حرف مفت ميزنم  :چشمک: ، مستقيم برويد از مسئول مالياتي شركتتون بپرسيد.
ما چند مدل ماليات داريم ، ماليات مستقيم - ماليات تكليفي - ماليات بر ارث  و....
شركتها ( اشخاص حقوقي ) حداقل دو مدل ماليات مستقيم و ماليات تكليفي در طول سال شامل حالشون ميشه ( بي هيچ تخفيفي)

طبق قانون شما هر مبلغي دريافت ميكنيد به صورت روزانه بايد در دفتر روزنامه ثبت كنيد. ( فرقي نميكنه تحت چه عنواني باشه ) هر مبلغي حتي 1 ريال.
هرقراردادي كه متني توش نوشته بشه كه خلاف اصول قانون تجارت باشه ، كلا مفادي كه مربوط به ندادن ماليات باشه رد ميشه و براي اداره دارئي اين حرفها و متن قراردادها اصلا مهم نيست .
فرضا مبلغ فروش cms  برابر 100 هزارتومن هست.
در فاكتور اول فروش ذكر ميكنيد مبلغ 100 تومن + 5% ماليات بر ارزش افزوده ( از سال 92 بعد 6% ميشه ) مجموعا مبلغ 105 هزارتومن دريافت ميكنيد كه هر 3ماه يكبار اون 5 تومن ها را به حساب ارزش افزوده واريز ميكنيد
تا اينجا فقط بحث ماليات بر ارزش افزوده هست.
در پايان سال مالي شما همه درآمدها و هزينه ها را جمع ميكنيد و طي يك ترازنامه ( حداكثر تا تاريخ برج4سال بعد) به اداره دارايي اعلام ميكنيد
تمام درآمدها  - تمام هزينه ها = سود خالص
و قانونا 25% اين مبلغ را بايد ماليات مستقيم پرداخت كنيد
سالهاي بعد هم قراره فرضا 15%درصد مبلغ اوليه قرارداد را بابت پشتيباني دريافت كنيد ، اصولا هر دريافتي بايد طي يك فقره فاكتور خدمات باشه.( حتي اگه به سوپر ماركت محله مراجعه كنيد و يه آدامس بخريد قانونا موظف به ارائه فاكتور و رسيد دريافت وجهه هست ( چيزي كه از امسال دستورالعمل دادند همه يك دستگاه صندوق و چاپگر داشته باشند و به مرور همه فروشنده ها حتما بايد فاكتور در قبال پول دريافتي صادر كنند)

شما يا فاكتور رسمي ميزنيد كه تمام موارد بالا شامل حالش ميشه يا غيرقانوني كار ميكنيد و فاكتور غيررسمي ميدين كه خب هيچي شاملش نميشه ، ولي اگه فهميدن كه كتمان درآمد داريد ديگه پوستتون كنده هست :)
كلا چيزي به اسم فاكتور غير رسمي نداريم‌، اين كار كلا غيرقانوني هست.
حالا شما بازم ميگين نيست ، خب نيست :) همينطور ادامه بدين. خرتوخري اوضاع بعضي وقتها هم به ضرر شركتها نميشه :)

پيوست : و اما  قانون جديد كه براي اعمالش از امسال اصرار دارند ،ماده 169 هست كه بهش ميگن " صورت معاملات سه ماهه "
هر شركتي بايد هر سه ماه ليست كامل خريد و فروش با ذكر نام و مشخصات خريدار يا فروشنده و مبالغ پرداختي يا دريافتي به اداره دارايي اعلام كنه.
و اتفاقا يك قسمت هم داره براي براي كساني كه از ارائه مشخصات امتناع ميكنند ..... مواظب باشيد شامل حال شما نشه....

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

همه چیز نسبی است ، اما کار IT به نظر من تمیز ترین و بهترین کاره . خوشبختانه ایران در این زمینه عقب نیست . در کل خوبه .

----------


## 686868

از صحبتهای همه شما عزیزان و اساتید نهایت تشکر رو دارم ... فقط یه سوال در مورد این فرم ها داشتم !! و اون هم این که اگر از راه دور با مشتری در ارتباط بودیم ، چگونه از این فرم های قرار داد استفاده کنیم ؟ و دوم اینکه 2- آیا فروش قالب هم قرار داد میخواهد ؟ و یا اینکه پشتیبانی میخواهد و یا اینکه هزینه پشتیبانی هم بگیریم ... ممنون

----------


## MMSHFE

معمولاً اینجور مواقع دو نسخه از قرارداد واسه مشتری میره و اون امضا میکنه و پست میکنه و بعد شرکت امضا میکنه و یک نسخه رو برای مشتری پس میفرسته.
اصولاً شما اگه به یکی آب خوردن شرکتتون رو هم بفروشین باید قرارداد ببندین ولی خوب در عمل خیلی جاها اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## eshpilen

یه ایده ای به فکرم رسید.

باید برم یک CMS خوب یاد بگیرم و باهاش کار کنم  :متفکر: 

چون فکر کردم منکه الان تجربهء عملی و تجاری ندارم، هرچند سوادم واقعا زیاده ( :لبخند گشاده!: )، ولی چون دنبال کار تجاری و درآمد نبودم تاحالا روی یک جادهء مشخص تمرکز نکردم که از صفر تا 100 اش رو آماده و دم دست داشته باشم.
الان خب منم میتونم سایت درست کنم، ولی نه به اون راحتی و سرعتی که اونایی که چندین سال حرفه ای و عملی و تجاری در این زمینه کار کردن درست میکنن. مثلا از نظر طراحی بنده که دورهء آموزشی یا تجربهء خاصی نداشتم، نه در شرکتی کار کردم نه پروژهء تیمی ای و نه کار تجاری یا حداقل در مقیاس و استاندارد واقعی، ولی بعضیا دیدم کلاس یا دورهء مخصوص تحصیلی در این باب داشتن و در نتیجه کار طراحیشون خوب و استاندارده و با سرعت و راحتی بیشتری میتونن این کار رو انجام بدن. مثلا نمیدونم با فتوشاپ و اینا طراحی میکنن یا طرحهای فتوشاپ رو نمیدونم چطوری تبدیل میکنن به صفحات وب (منظورم اینه انگار ابزار/روش خاصی داره مخصوص همین)، خب من خبر ندارم چون تاحالا دنبال این چیزا نرفتم و کار نکردم.
من هنوز با Table صفحات  رو طراحی میکنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
همهء چیز رو دستی مینویسم؛ توی Notepad++‎.
با دریم ویور کار نکردم تاحالا.
نمیدونم لازمه برای کار تجاری کردن؟
البته یادگیری اینا برای من نباید سخت باشه و زمان زیادی ببره، اما خب الان توی این سن و با این جایگاه و فرصت کم، یخورده مشکل بنظر میاد.
الان مثلا از شغل فعلیم اگر فردا بیام بیرون، نیاز به یک درآمد حداقلی ماهانه دارم، نه اینکه تازه برم تمرین و یادگیری کنم یا جایی کارآموزی مفتی بکنم. بخصوص که از استثمار و سوء استفادهء دیگران هم متنفرم و بی حد خشمگین میشم از این بابت، و خب در جریان کارآموزی مفتی هم که پیش آمدن چنین چیزی کم احتمال نیست.

بعد از نظر توسعه (کدنویسی) و اینا هم باز من مثلا در زمینهء شیء گرایی و MVC تجربهء خاصی ندارم و این میتونه مشکل ایجاد بکنه. مگر اینکه برم در این زمینه یجوری روتین استاندارد روز رو یاد بگیرم، که اینم وقت و فرصت و شرایط میخواد بالاخره که من کم دارم.
اونایی که تجربه دارن حتما کلی کد و کتابخانه و این حرفای آماده هم بالاخره در دوران فعالیت خودشون جمع کرد و نوشتن و آماده دارن.
پس در این زمینه هم باز من عقب تر هستم و نمیتونم از همون اول به راحتی و سرعتی که افرادی که چند سال در این زمینه فعالیت تجاری داشتن پیش برم. بنابراین زمان انجام پروژه ها و زحمتش برای من بیشتر میشه و باعث مشکل میشه و احتمالا صرف نمیکنه.


بخاطر همین بنظرم رسید خب یک راه جایگزین هم هست که ظاهرا خیلی ها بدون برنامه نویسی آنچنانی دارن باهاش کار میکنن و سفارش های تجاری رو انجام میدن.
و آن راه همانا CMS میباشد!!
فکر کنم یادگیری یک CMS میتونه در مجموع خیلی راحتتر و سریعتر منو قادر به کسب درآمد از برنامه نویسی کنه؛ بخصوص که جایی اگر یک قسمت سفارشی و کدنویسی و طراحی محدودی هم داشت خب میتونم انجام بدم.
در کنار CMS میتونم به یادگیری و ادامهء فعالیت برنامه نویسی خودم هم کم و بیش بپردازم و شاید بعدها بدون CMS هم پروژه های تجاری گرفتم.

راستی میگن دروپال بین CMS ها چیز خوبیه و باهاش میشه همه جور سایتی هم درست کرد!؟

----------


## shahriyar3

به این راحتی ها هم که فکر میکنی نیست !!! از نظر تئوری شما آدم با سوادی هستی ولی مثلا اگر من بخوام شما رو  به عنوان پیمانکارم انتخاب کنم میگم نمونه کار هاتو ببینم که نداری 
اگر داشته باشی میگردم دنبال نمونه قوی که اول کار بازم نداری پس بهت پروژه خوب نمیدم 
حالا میمونه سایت های 200 تومنی و کمتر ... که انجام بدی . تو این قسمت هم اینقدر آدم های ریز و درشت هستند که نوبت شما حالا حالا ها نمیرسه 
مثلا برای نمونه برو توی سایت پارس کدرز یه پروژه تعریف کن , مهم نیست که چقدر سخت باشه مثلا فروشگاه باشه یا شبکه اجتماعی یا سایت شخصی ... بگو که 200 تومان بیشتر  نمیتونی بابتش پرداخت کنی ببین چند نفر هستن که حاضرن حتی با کمتر از این رقم پروژتو انجام بدن!!!
توی فروم های معروف هم این قضیه هست.

پیشنهادم اینه که یا سرمایه گذاری کنی روی خودت یه مدتی تا تبدیل به یک آدم حرفه ای بشی و بتونی کار های قوی انجام بدی بعد بری سراغ کار 
یا اینکه کلا بیخیال برنامه نویسی بشی بری تو بحث امنیت اینقدر قوی بشی که جذبت کنن. 
یا هم اینکه تو هم وارد کار های ارزان قیمت بشی و خودتو بد بخت کنی

پ.ن: شروع کن سایت دانشگاه هارو هک کن خودتو معرفی کن , 2-3 تا هک کنی جذبت میکنن

----------


## eshpilen

> پ.ن: شروع کن سایت دانشگاه هارو هک کن خودتو معرفی کن , 2-3 تا هک کنی جذبت میکنن


کیا؟
......

----------


## ravand

> آخرین باری که قصد کمک داشتم و خودمو معرفی کردم از پلیس فتا ریختن خونمون و کل سیستم هامو جمع کردن و با سند آزاد شدم و جریمه و دادگاه استان و کلی پلیس سایبری ازم عکس گرفتن و .... 
> نصیحت دوستانه : در کل نکنید این کارو این راه درستش نیست و هر کاری راه و روش خودش رو داره


من یه سوال خیلی وقته ذهنم رو مشغول کرده . میگم این پلیس چطوری می فهمه شما فلان سایت رو هک کردی؟ وقتی شما مثلا یه فیلتر شکن نصب میکنی؟ و آی پیت کلا تغییر میکنه؟

----------


## shahriyar3

> آخرین باری که قصد کمک داشتم و  خودمو معرفی کردم از پلیس فتا ریختن خونمون و کل سیستم هامو (لب تاپها ، تلفن همراها ، تبلت ، کامپیوتر) جمع کردن و با سند آزاد شدم و جریمه و دادگاه استان و کلی پلیس سایبری ازم با ژست های مختلف عکس گرفتن و ....  کل سایتها خبرش پیچید یک نمونه 
> نصیحت دوستانه : در کل نکنید این کارو این راه درستش نیست و هر کاری راه و روش خودش رو داره


  :لبخند گشاده!:  شوخی شوخی با شورای اسلامی شهر هم شوخی؟!!!
من گفتم سایت دانشگاه نگفتم سایت سیاسی و وابسته که ... 
اونم نه به قصد تخریب فقط در حد یه کامنت که توانائی تو بتونی نشون بدی به مدیر انفورماتیک اون دانشگاه.

----------


## colors

چقدرم سایتشون قشنگ و با ارززشه  :قهقهه:

----------


## ravand

> 90 درصد فیلتر شکن ها برای خودشون هست و می تونن پیگیری کنن


یعنی میشه آی پی واقعی رو بدست آورد؟ من والله در این مورد خیلی سرچ کردم مطالبی توی نت بوده ولی هیچ کدوم آی پی واقعی رو نشون نمیده!!!!!!!!!!!
راهی رو سراغ داریدکه بشه؟
متشکرم.

----------


## ravand

> تنها راهی که به نظر من از تمامی خطر های اینترنی درسته اینه که هر موقع خواستی کار پر خطری رو انجام بدی از بیرون شهر خودتون انجامش بدید .


 :لبخند گشاده!:  من که هکر نیستم که فقط میخوام بدونم چطوری آی پی واقعی بازدید کننده رو بدست بیارم.

----------


## MMSHFE

دوست گرامی، پلیس فتا رو دست کم نگیرین. اگه به لایه های پایینتر شبکه مراجعه بشه، بهرحال کامپیوتر شما قابل ردیابیه. بعلاوه از Log شرکتهای ISP هم استفاده میکنن (که موظف هستن به پلیس ارائه بدن). وقتی یک بسته پشت اینهمه IP و NAT و Proxy و... به کامپیوتر شما میرسه، یعنی بهرحال کامپیوتر شما ازطریق اینترنت قابل پیدا شدنه. حالا شاید ابزارهایی مثل زبانهای برنامه نویسی رایج بخاطر یکسری مسائل امنیتی امکانات کافی برای اینکار رو در اختیار قرار ندن ولی معناش این نیست که اصلاً نمیشه. منتها توی لایه Application شبکه نیست. باید به لایه های پایینتر مثل Network و Data Link و حتی در معدود مواردی Physical مراجعه کنید. ضمناً این رضا قربانی بنده خدا همش پستهاشو پاک میکنه، شما هی نقل قول میکنی دوباره دیده میشه. نکن این کارارو راوندی جان  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ravand

شما میگی پلیس فتا توانایی زیادی داره ولی من همچین فکری نمیکنم. شما برخی نهادهای دولتی رو ببین . مثلا ما شهرمون یه فنی و حرفه ای داره که به جای سایت یه وبلاگ زده . یعنی هیچ کس نیست به اینا کمک کنه یه سایت بزنن؟ من قدرت اینا رو باور ندارم. میخوام برم هک یاد بگیرم یه سایتی رو هک کنم ببینم چی میشه (شوخی)  :لبخند گشاده!:  

راستی این رضا قربانی آخرش به ما نگفت چطوری برای نصب و راه اندازی یه سایت یه میلیون و خورده ای میگیره؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## colors

راستی داش رضا شانس آوردی ها... بعدشم توانایی که تو پلیس فتا هست, باورنکردنیه. در جواب راوندی خان هم باید بگم که اونا مسئول این نیستن که چه سازمانی چه سایتی میزینی و از چه سرویسی استفاده میکنه.
البته الان پروژه یه اداره رو گرفتم, حتما حتما تاکید کردن, محل هاست کاملا مشخص باشه, یوزر و پس هاست رو به خودشون بدم, نوع دیتابیس و نرم افزار مدیریتش رو مشخص کنم, تمامی اطلاعات بازدیدکنندگان (سیستم عامل, مرورگر, شهر و استان و آی پی و ...) رو ذخیره و دسته بندی کنه, شرکت ارائه دهنده هاست و اینجور چیزارم مشخص باشه. خلاصه دارن به ادارات گیر میدن که از نظر امنیتی فول بشن.
الان اگه تو ادارات یه گشتی بزنید میبینید که رو سیستمشون اصلا آنتی ویروس یا اینترنت سکیوریتی کاسپراسکای ندارن, بخش نامه ای که به یکی از ادارت ارسال شده بود رو میخوندم, پلیس فتا اعلام کرده بود به دلایل مشکلات امنیتی و اون ویروس استاکس نت و تحدیدهای بعدیش به هیچ وجه از محصولات کاسپراسکای استفاده نشه. یه چیزیم از سپاه شنیدم که گفتن همون کاسپراسکای یه سری از اطلاعات(نزدیک به 2500 تا فایل مهم از .... کش رفته بود).

----------


## ravand

اینا رو گفتی یادم امد. چند وقت پیش رفتم یه سر زدم به سایت سیستم عامل ملی زمین . دیدم اصلا سایتشون با برخی مرورگرها مشکل داره . بهشون ایمیل زدم گفتم آخه این چه بساطیه؟ اینم شد سایت؟ اگه نمیتونید بسازید بدید منی که مبتدی ام هستم میتونم کمکتون کنم . بعد اونا هم بهم پیام دادن و تشکر کردن و گفتن عیبش رفع شد.   :لبخند گشاده!:   من فکر میکنم این سیستم عاملی هم که ساختن کدهاش رو جایی کش رفتن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## p30online

آموزنده و مفید بود....دست همگیتون طلااا............... :تشویق:

----------


## saman salamian

به نظر شما برناه نویس فرق داره خانم باشه یا آقا؟؟

----------


## colors

> به نظر شما برناه نویس فرق داره خانم باشه یا آقا؟؟


عملا خیر, ولی متاسفانه این ذهنیت بد تو خانم های ایرانی شکل گرفته که باعث محدودیتشون شده.
انشالا *نهاد حمایت از برنامه نویسان* که در حال پا گرفتنه, بستر مناسبی رو برای فعالیت سالم برنامه نویسان خانم در نظر میگیره و قطعا به همه ی خانم ها کمک خواهیم کرد.

----------


## rezaonline.net

حقیقتش از نظر توان ، خانم ها توانایی کمتری دارند اما حوصله بشتری دارند .
من فکر نکنم هیچ خانمی بتونه روزی 8 ساعت کار کنه اونم بکوب برنامه نویسی از ساعت 12 شب تا 8 صبح :)

----------


## titreaval

خدایا !!!
شما یعنی در هر 24 ساعت 8 ساعت برنامه نویسی میکنید
من اگه 2 ساعت بیشتر در روز کار کنم ...

دروغههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه

----------


## hamedarian2009

8 ساعت که چیزی نیست من حتی 12 ساعتم شده برنامه نویسی کنم

----------


## alisajadid

من هم با اینکه برنامه نویسی تاریخ انقضا داره و داره تموم میشه کاملا موافقم.
چون روز به روز این سیستم ها ساده میشن و خیلی ها یاد میگیرن و همچنین ارزون میشه.
نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## abolfazl-z

تا حالا شده که چیزی را یاد نداشتید بعد یک روز توی پروژه هاتون یک چیز جدید کشف کردین و بعدا فهمیدید که این رو یک شرکت | شخصی حرفه ای  درست کرده ! ؟

----------


## rezaonline.net

> خدایا !!!
> شما یعنی در هر 24 ساعت 8 ساعت برنامه نویسی میکنید
> من اگه 2 ساعت بیشتر در روز کار کنم ...


تجربه دیشب بنده ، از ساعت 10 شب شروع کردم و 7 صبح رفتم صبحانه خوردم ، رفتم بیرون دنبال کارای بانکی و یه سری کار شرکت یه سر هم اداره پست زدم یه سر هم رفتم آگاهی .
برگشتم 4 ساعت خوابیدم ، شام و ناهار که یکی شد برای من ، الانم فیلم باران رو دیدم و اومدم پائین و دوباره همین حلقه تکرار میشه :)

----------


## thacker

من کم کم داره از برنامه نویسی بدم میاد ... !
یک ساله رفتم سربازی ... به عنوان طراح سایت ازم استفاده میکنن. هر روز از 8 صبح کار میکنم تا 2 ظهر بیشتر کارمم شده طراحی قالب و پشتیبانی سایتای مختلف ... ساعت 3 هم میرم سر کار باز با پشتیبانی و برنامه نویسی سر و کله میزنم تا 10 شب ... حالم داره از کد و php و html بهم میخوره دیگه ... بدبختی اینه که همه پروژه ها هم در حد ابتدایی هست و من وقت نمیکنم چیزای جدید یاد بگیرم . حتی الان کلاس نوشتن برای php رو بلد نیستم و حتی به آرایه ها هم تسلط ندارم... هر کاری هم میکنم وقت برای یادگیری گیر نمیارم  :ناراحت:

----------


## colors

> من کم کم داره از برنامه نویسی بدم میاد ... !
> یک ساله رفتم سربازی ... به عنوان طراح سایت ازم استفاده میکنن. هر روز از 8 صبح کار میکنم تا 2 ظهر بیشتر کارمم شده طراحی قالب و پشتیبانی سایتای مختلف ... ساعت 3 هم میرم سر کار باز با پشتیبانی و برنامه نویسی سر و کله میزنم تا 10 شب ... حالم داره از کد و php و html بهم میخوره دیگه ... بدبختی اینه که همه پروژه ها هم در حد ابتدایی هست و من وقت نمیکنم چیزای جدید یاد بگیرم . حتی الان کلاس نوشتن برای php رو بلد نیستم و حتی به آرایه ها هم تسلط ندارم... هر کاری هم میکنم وقت برای یادگیری گیر نمیارم


بله زیاد درگیر شدن با هر نوع کاری, خسته کننده ست.
سعی کن اگه جمعه ها وقت آزاد داری به طبیعتو کوه و جنگل بری. با دوستان بودن هم تاثیر میزاره.
برا سو...فاده هم راه زیاده  :چشمک:

----------


## mahmod2000

دوستان سعی کنید در روز بیشتر از 8 ساعت برای کد نویسی وقت نزارید
دیگه با تخفیف آخرش 9 ساعت:)
شاید کسایی که در روز 10 12 ساعت یا بیشتر واسه کد نویسی وقت میزارن تا 1 سال هم خوب کار کنن
ولی خواه ناخواه بعد یه مدت کلا از کار و کدنویسی زده میشند و دیگه بریده میشن کلا.. و اینکه کار سختی مثل کد نویسی بیشتر از 8 ساعت در روز  یا موجب اشتباه کردن کد نویس میشه یا کد نویس زیادی فشار بهش وارد میشه..

پس اگه بخوایم این کار دائم ما باشه حتما باید باهاش مدارا کنیم تا خستمون نکنه که بریم بعدش بار کشی :D .. (مزاح بود)

موفق باشید

----------


## Milad_Fashi

به نظر من برنامه نویسی مثل دنبال گنج رفتنه
یکی یه ایده داره و فکر میکنه اگر اجرایی بشه چی میشه
بعد این ایده مثل همون نقشه گنجه
همه راه ها رو میره و با تلاش زیاد و بدبختی های زیاد میرسه به گنج
بعد متوجه میشه قبل از اون یکی دیگه این گنج رو پیدا کرده و حسابی میلیاردر شده
برنامه نویسی همینه.یکی از گرسنگی نمیتونه راه بره.یکی هم از سیری!
به برنامه نویسی نمیشه اعتماد کرد.و تکیه کرد
البته یه راه دیگه هم هست.توی یه شرکت استخدام بشی.و گنج رو برای دیگران با بدبختی پیدا کنی.و آخر به تو چند سکه از اون همه طلا و جواهرات میدن!
به نظر من برای شغل اول قابل اتکا و اعتماد نیست

----------


## rasoul babadi

آدرس شرکت تون کجاست : من می تونم به صورت پاره وقت تو شرکت شما کار کنم ، البته مجانی

----------


## رضا قربانی

الآن بیست تومن متوسط هر برنامه نویس در ماه هست

----------

